# English Premier League - 2020/21 (update: 21/22)



## Arsalan

New season is upon us, time to start a new thread and make it sticky. Please use this one for all Premier League related and Fantasy Premier League related discussions.

Have also setup a fantasy league so anyone playing it is requested to join and share team name as wel*l.
PDF MEMBERS ONLY
Head to Head League joining Link*: https://fantasy.premierleague.com/leagues/auto-join/oe3z1a
*Code:* oe3z1a

*General
Classic League joining Link:* https://fantasy.premierleague.com/leagues/auto-join/n0x3uo
*League Code: * n0x3uo

The thread for all previous seasons have been merged into English Premier League - Previous Seasons

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

This looks to be a much more exciting season! Last time around, Liverpool were the run away winners. Rival teams have invested heavily, specially Chelsea with hope to close that gap and in return deliver a more exciting season. Manchester City have proven over the last decade or so that they will always be there on the top, not to be discarded at all. They had a poorer season by their standards and will be looking to bounce back. Arsenal and Manchester United will also to do better with their youthful squads and there will be a strong challenge mounted for the top four spots by Spurs and Leicester City. Not to mention the unpredictable nature of English Premier League which have been coming up with a surprise package almost every other season now who challenge the so called big four/six! It was Wolves last year, Burnley two years before that, can it be Everton Again? Will Leeds United live up to the Hype around them? All these questions can have some pretty exciting answers!


----------



## Kambojaric

I agere, this season should be great. Chelsea have strengthened their squad the most but City and Liverpool should still be too strong. Everton might be the seasons surprise. They have made some strong signings like Allan and Rodriguez and have an excellent manager in Ancelotti. It would not be crazy to suggest that they could at least challenge for the top 4.

For United depth is the major issue. Van Der Beek is a great signing and will allow Ole to rest Pogba and Fernandes now and then but an injury to say Martial or Wan Bissaka leaves Utd extremely exposed with no viable replacements. If somehow United remain magically injury free the whole season then a top 4 finish is realistic but with Ole so far signing only one player in this transfer season things do not look too positive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

First order of business, specially related to fantasy premier league,, the Game Week 1 will have blanks with Manchester united, Manchester City, Burnley and Aston Villa all missing a game in the opening week. Keep an eye on that!


----------



## Arsalan

Kambojaric said:


> I agere, this season should be great. Chelsea have strengthened their squad the most but City and Liverpool should still be too strong. Everton might be the seasons surprise. They have made some strong signings like Allan and Rodriguez and have an excellent manager in Ancelotti. It would not be crazy to suggest that they could at least challenge for the top 4.
> 
> For United depth is the major issue. Van Der Beek is a great signing and will allow Ole to rest Pogba and Fernandes now and then but an injury to say Martial or Wan Bissaka leaves Utd extremely exposed with no viable replacements. If somehow United remain magically injury free the whole season then a top 4 finish is realistic but with Ole so far signing only one player in this transfer season things do not look too positive.


Agreed on Chelsea! They have indeed shown intent to get back on top. Major signings will help their cause however like with every new signing, they need some time to make a difference. In this case, with so many key players playing their first season it will be even more problematic. Will be a surprise if all these guys manage to make an impact from the start, keeping that in mind i do not see Chelsea managing to mount a challenge for title this season but i do see a squad taking shape which can and will do it in seasons to come.


----------



## Musings

Will be an exciting season - just hope Leeds and Bielsa make a good show of it. Liverpool will definitely not run away with it this season!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Musings said:


> Will be an exciting season - just hope Leeds and Bielsa make a good show of it. Liverpool will definitely not run away with it this season!


Agreed! There will be much tough competition. In fact, what Liverpool managed to do last season was kind of "once in a life time" thing. Premier League is usually much more fiercely contested title and we may not see any team run away with the title like this again. That kind of domination wont happen over and over again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

Arsalan said:


> Agreed! There will be much tough competition. In fact, what Liverpool managed to do last season was kind of "once in a life time" thing. Premier League is usually much more fiercely contested title and we may not see any team run away with the title like this again. That kind of domination wont happen over and over again.


Agree with you - I wonder how lockdown will affect teams - teams like Liverpool didn’t do as well without the crowd at the end of the season whereas Man City seem to do really well. 
Btw what a moth watering opening -
Liverpool v Leeds 1st game - I just hope we don’t get thrashed!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Arsalan said:


> New season is upon us, time to start a new thread and make it sticky. Please use this one for all Premier League related and Fantasy Premier League related discussions.
> 
> Have also setup a fantasy league so anyone playing it is requested to join and share team name as well.
> *League joining Link:* https://fantasy.premierleague.com/leagues/auto-join/n0x3uo
> *League Code: * n0x3uo
> 
> The thread for all previous seasons have been merged into English Premier League - Previous Seasons


Further to the above mentioned classic league (which i will request members here to join and share team names so we can keep track) i have created a Head to Head league for the members of the forum as well. That would be fun, competing with each other, among the people we know on this forum.

*League joining Link:* https://fantasy.premierleague.com/leagues/auto-join/n0x3uo
*League Code: * n0x3uo

*Head to Head League joining Link*





Fantasy Premier League, Official Fantasy Football Game of the Premier League


Official Fantasy Premier League 2022/23. Free to play fantasy football game, set up your fantasy football team at the Official Premier League site.




fantasy.premierleague.com




*Code:* oe3z1a

@ADIL SHERDIL @UnitedPak

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Arsenal is going to surprise a few of the money teams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

fatman17 said:


> Arsenal is going to surprise a few of the money teams.


They might! Surprise as in giving them a hard time head to head, win a few big games too may be! However i dont see them surprise anyone as far as title for the top spots is concerned. It is already too competative with Liverpool, Chelsea, Manchester City and may be even Manchester United specially if they do get Sancho.


----------



## Musings

Arsalan said:


> Further to the above mentioned classic league (which i will request members here to join and share team names so we can keep track) i have created a Head to Head league for the members of the forum as well. That would be fun, competing with each other, among the people we know on this forum.
> 
> *League joining Link:* https://fantasy.premierleague.com/leagues/auto-join/n0x3uo
> *League Code: * n0x3uo
> 
> *Head to Head League joining Link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantasy Premier League, Official Fantasy Football Game of the Premier League
> 
> 
> Official Fantasy Premier League 2022/23. Free to play fantasy football game, set up your fantasy football team at the Official Premier League site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fantasy.premierleague.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Code:* oe3z1a
> 
> @ADIL SHERDIL @UnitedPak



Im in....................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

I am bit worried about Liverpool going into second consecutive transfer window without signing any major player. Once you are at top, ensure you stay on top, I think we are missing a trick or two.


----------



## Musings

Taimoor Khan said:


> I am bit worried about Liverpool going into second consecutive transfer window without signing any major player. Once you are at top, ensure you stay on top, I think we are missing a trick or two.



I agree brother but IMO you have to buy someone you feel that would improve the squad and team - someone that would fit in with the team you already have AND better it. When you have put together for example a forward line up like Mane Sala and Firmino - you have to find someone of equal or better stature and someone prepared to sit on the bench if the others are succeeding. 
Whats the point of buying for the sake of it if it doesn't improve what you already have?


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Musings said:


> I agree brother but IMO you have to buy someone you feel that would improve the squad and team - someone that would fit in with the team you already have AND better it. When you have put together for example a forward line up like Mane Sala and Firmino - you have to find someone of equal or better stature and someone prepared to sit on the bench if the others are succeeding.
> Whats the point of buying for the sake of it if it doesn't improve what you already have?



I understand mate, but you see the problem is that you have to have people challenging the front three and keeping them at their toes. There is a huge drop in quality on the bench from first playing eleven. The front three are reaching their late twenties now and I think should have gone all out for Timo Warner but we dithered. Our squad has actually reduced with backups like Lovern and Lallana leaving the club.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

Taimoor Khan said:


> I understand mate, but you see the problem is that you have to have people challenging the front three and keeping them at their toes. There is a huge drop in quality on the bench from first playing eleven. The front three are reaching their late twenties now and I think should have gone all out for Timo Warner but we dithered. Our squad has actually reduced with backups like Lovern and Lallana leaving the club.


Youre more than welcome to give us James Milner and send him back to Leeds!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Musings said:


> Im in....................


GREAT!
I wish we can find 8-10 more people! Specially for the Head to Head league, that can be good fun! I am not sharing the league code with anyone outside this forum so once again

Any one playing fantasy premier league? Join the forum's private league:

*Head to Head League joining Link*: https://fantasy.premierleague.com/leagues/auto-join/oe3z1a
*Code:* oe3z1a

*League joining Link:* https://fantasy.premierleague.com/leagues/auto-join/n0x3uo
*League Code: * n0x3uo

@UnitedPak @ADIL SHERDIL are your two joining this season?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Taimoor Khan said:


> I understand mate, but you see the problem is that you have to have people challenging the front three and keeping them at their toes. There is a huge drop in quality on the bench from first playing eleven. The front three are reaching their late twenties now and I think should have gone all out for Timo Warner but we dithered. Our squad has actually reduced with backups like Lovern and Lallana leaving the club.


That is not possible unless you are Manchester City who can attract player only for salaries! Understand this, we do not have any player that we can buy who is as good as the front three we already have and is ready to spend considerable time on bench. That will just destroy the existing setup, you will have spent big and will want to give that new lad a chance which will eventually lead to the existing combinations being disturned! You don't fix what isn't broken. Its that simple.

If there is anything i would have wanted to happen, it would be Liverpool going for 3/4 new young promising players. Players we can develop as per our style and who wont get furious because he is not being brought in directly in place of Salah or Mane or Firmino! That is what we are missing. However in that department too, when i look at the young players already in the setup at Liverpool i am not too much worried!


----------



## Musings

Arsalan said:


> GREAT!
> I wish we can find 8-10 more people! Specially for the Head to Head league, that can be good fun! I am not sharing the league code with anyone outside this forum so once again
> 
> Any one playing fantasy premier league? Join the forum's private league:
> 
> *Head to Head League joining Link*: https://fantasy.premierleague.com/leagues/auto-join/oe3z1a
> *Code:* oe3z1a
> 
> *League joining Link:* https://fantasy.premierleague.com/leagues/auto-join/n0x3uo
> *League Code: * n0x3uo


My team is called Musing btw but you probably guessed that!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Arsalan said:


> That is not possible unless you are Manchester City who can attract player only for salaries! Understand this, we do not have any player that we can buy who is as good as the front three we already have and is ready to spend considerable time on bench. That will just destroy the existing setup, you will have spent big and will want to give that new lad a chance which will eventually lead to the existing combinations being disturned! You don't fix what isn't broken. Its that simple.
> 
> If there is anything i would have wanted to happen, it would be Liverpool going for 3/4 new young promising players. Players we can develop as per our style and who wont get furious because he is not being brought in directly in place of Salah or Mane or Firmino! That is what we are missing. However in that department too, when i look at the young players already in the setup at Liverpool i am not too much worried!



We have to find the right balance. We cannot be "seen" as a big club with small club mentality while keep our winning formula intact. The likes of Barca and Real Madrid , the galacticos at their pomp kept on investing in the squad despite having the best players in the world. True, our front three cannot be replaced by same quality but we do need top talent out there to be their under study and gradually take up the baton when salah, Mane and Frimino hang their boots or cashed in by the club. They are reaching at their late twenties anyway.

We won CL (18 Million pounds) and PL (190 million pounds) in two years, the talk about financial issues, where is that money gone? They still haven't completed Thiago Alcantara signing.


----------



## Musings

Arsalan said:


> If there is anything i would have wanted to happen, it would be Liverpool going for 3/4 new young promising players. Players we can develop as per our style and who wont get furious because he is not being brought in directly in place of Salah or Mane or Firmino! That is what we are missing. However in that department too, *when i look at the young players* already in the setup at Liverpool i am not too much worried!



The likes of Brewster and Harry Wilson will not hang around - lets be honest if the team doesnt get any injuries these players wont be getting any game time....


----------



## Arsalan

Musings said:


> My team is called Musing btw but you probably guessed that!


YEAH I got that! It looks it is just us two for now. The classic league is big with many other people there but i am not sharing the H2H league with anyone, want it to be among the forum members only, will be much more fun. I hope there are others who play fantasy league and can join in!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Taimoor Khan said:


> We have to find the right balance. We cannot be "seen" as a big club with small club mentality while keep our winning formula intact. The likes of Barca and Real Madrid , the galacticos at their pomp kept on investing in the squad despite having the best players in the world. True, our front three cannot be replaced by same quality but we do need top talent out there to be their under study and gradually take up the baton when salah, Mane and Frimino hang their boots or cashed in by the club. They are reaching at their late twenties anyway.
> 
> We won CL (18 Million pounds) and PL (190 million pounds) in two years, the talk about financial issues, where is that money gone? They still haven't completed Thiago Alcantara signing.


I do agree that the talks of "No funds available" is a bit strange, we have not spend anything at all. Also agree with the under study part, that is what i was saying as well. We cannot and should not be going for big names as that do not suit our team and transfer policy but big talents, upcoming starts, that is what we surely need to invest in! That is why i said that when i look at current Academy players i do not feel totalyl lost but yes that is an area that can see big investment for the future, Players who wont quit only because they are not getting enough time ahead of Salah, Firmino or Mane but players who when provided the chance can play at similar level. That would be ideal, IF we can find such players. However bring in Sancho and that means you need to give him minutes ahead of the established starters!


I only see midfield where we can get one big name player that can come in and instantly replace one of the existing ones as regular starters, even that will be harsh on existing ones!



Musings said:


> The likes of Brewster and Harry Wilson will not hang around - lets be honest if the team doesnt get any injuries these players wont be getting any game time....



And it makes sense to invest millions of dollars to bring in players who play at these positions? I mean, if we cannot hold these kids because of game time, how are we going to give game time to the big names we bring in?


----------



## Arsalan

Jadon Sancho to Manchester United deal seem to be off for now!
United could have done better with Sancho in the team, lets see if they still go ahead with a final bid for the player despite Dortmund clearly stating that he wont be sold this year now.


----------



## Musings

Arsalan said:


> Jadon Sancho to Manchester United deal seem to be off for now!
> United could have done better with Sancho in the team, lets see if they still go ahead with a final bid for the player despite Dortmund clearly stating that he wont be sold this year now.


I don’t know whose in charge of decisions like recruitment but putting all eggs in 1 basket like Sancho is a poor decision. Don’t rate him either.


----------



## Arsalan

Musings said:


> I don’t know whose in charge of decisions like recruitment but putting all eggs in 1 basket like Sancho is a poor decision. Don’t rate him either.


United actually seem to be chasing a big name player as a statement of intent. The young squad is decent and a known start was sought after as a morale booster! A statement that United can go after and get the high value players even in this COVID market. Whether they get him or not, the best thing for united this season will be an attempt for a top four finish! That is it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Arsalan said:


> YEAH I got that! It looks it is just us two for now. The classic league is big with many other people there but i am not sharing the H2H league with anyone, want it to be among the forum members only, will be much more fun. I hope there are others who play fantasy league and can join in!



Joined as well now! Vardy Boys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Kambojaric said:


> Joined as well now! Vardy Boys


Welcome brother! We have three teams now, there are 16 spots. It will be great fun if we can find the remaining 13 members from this forum. 
If not we can always share the link on the last days on SM and the spots will be filled in hours however i will love if there are teams from people we know and can talk to (trash talk to ) on the forum as the league goes on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

Arsalan said:


> United actually seem to be chasing a big name player as a statement of intent. The young squad is decent and a known start was sought after as a morale booster! A statement that United can go after and get the high value players even in this COVID market. Whether they get him or not, the best thing for united this season will be an attempt for a top four finish! That is it.


Still think a top quality striker and lets be honest Maguire looks slow IMO


----------



## Arsalan

Musings said:


> Still think a top quality striker and lets be honest Maguire looks slow IMO


Maguire is millions of dollars down the drain, perhaps one of the worst transfer deals in recent past! It is not just a striker and CB, a lot of positions need improvement if they are to compete for the title and guarantee the top four. For now, the best they can do, WITH or WITHOUT Sancho this season is to hope and chase that top four finish. 
Even Chelsea will give them tough time this season. 

P.S. apart from the obvious contenders, i am hoping a strong performance from Arsenal and Everton this season, lets see.


----------



## Musings

Arsalan said:


> Maguire is millions of dollars down the drain, perhaps one of the worst transfer deals in recent past! It is not just a striker and CB, a lot of positions need improvement if they are to compete for the title and guarantee the top four. For now, the best they can do, WITH or WITHOUT Sancho this season is to hope and chase that top four finish.
> Even Chelsea will give them tough time this season.
> 
> P.S. apart from the obvious contenders, i am hoping a strong performance from Arsenal and Everton this season, lets see.



Have a read of this bro............









Bielsa: The manager behind the myths


As Leeds return to the Premier League, a BBC World Service Sport documentary profiles the man masterminding their success.




www.bbc.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakAlp

Arsalan said:


> GREAT!
> I wish we can find 8-10 more people! Specially for the Head to Head league, that can be good fun! I am not sharing the league code with anyone outside this forum so once again
> 
> Any one playing fantasy premier league? Join the forum's private league:
> 
> *Head to Head League joining Link*: https://fantasy.premierleague.com/leagues/auto-join/oe3z1a
> *Code:* oe3z1a
> 
> *League joining Link:* https://fantasy.premierleague.com/leagues/auto-join/n0x3uo
> *League Code: * n0x3uo
> 
> @UnitedPak @ADIL SHERDIL are your two joining this season?



Which league should I join for PDF members only?


----------



## Musings

PakAlp said:


> Which league should I join for PDF members only?


Look at post 17 sir for the link...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakAlp

Musings said:


> Look at post 17 sir for the link...



Many thanks, I've joined both leagues. 4 teams in PDF league so far

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

PakAlp said:


> Many thanks, I've joined both leagues. 4 teams in PDF league so far


Do you have an affinity with any particular team?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakAlp

Musings said:


> Do you have an affinity with any particular team?



I support Man U, if they sign Sancho and a left back they will have a good chance to win the league, at the moment they dont have the squad to win the league. Liverpool and Man City are amazing the favourites for the league at the moment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

PakAlp said:


> I support Man U, if they sign Sancho and a left back they will have a good chance to win the league, at the moment they dont have the squad to win the league. Liverpool and Man City are amazing the favourites for the league at the moment


I’m a Leeds fan. Happy just being in the premiership!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakAlp

Musings said:


> I’m a Leeds fan. Happy just being in the premiership!



Great to have Leeds back, I remember when they used to be a top team, am sure they will be back for good👍

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Arsalan said:


> They might! Surprise as in giving them a hard time head to head, win a few big games too may be! However i dont see them surprise anyone as far as title for the top spots is concerned. It is already too competative with Liverpool, Chelsea, Manchester City and may be even Manchester United specially if they do get Sancho.


Arsenal has a good chance for Top6

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Happy for Leeds


Musings said:


> I’m a Leeds fan. Happy just being in the premiership!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

PakAlp said:


> Many thanks, I've joined both leagues. 4 teams in PDF league so far


The Head to Head league is only for PDF members so have limited number of teams. I was hoping we can fill all 16 slots with people from this forum but that seem unlikely! May be not many here are part of FPL. I knew two more people from last year, @UnitedPak and @ADIL SHERDIL @masterchief_mirza but no response from them yet!

*Head to Head League (PDF MEMBERS ONLY) joining Link*: https://fantasy.premierleague.com/leagues/auto-join/oe3z1a
*Code:* oe3z1a

*League joining Link:* https://fantasy.premierleague.com/leagues/auto-join/n0x3uo
*League Code: * n0x3uo


----------



## PakAlp

What players have you guys selected?
This is my team for this week.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

PakAlp said:


> What players have you guys selected?
> This is my team for this week.
> 
> View attachment 669224


Good team


----------



## PakAlp

Musings said:


> Good team



I will change it next week and the week after to bring in Man U and Man C players, can't leave my favourite players out lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

PakAlp said:


> I will change it next week and the week after to bring in Man U and Man C players, can't leave my favourite players out lol


Who knows by then you may have the chance to pick Mr Sancho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakAlp

Musings said:


> Who knows by then you may have the chance to pick Mr Sancho



Sancho and a right back deal should be done 

Chelsea has done impressive in the transfer window. Liverpool and Man C are already the leaders. World class squads

These 4 are the obvious top 4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakAlp

Come on Salah, I am expecting 3 goals. He's my tripple captain aswell

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

PakAlp said:


> Come on Salah, I am expecting 3 goals. He's my tripple captain aswell


Liverpool all over them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

PakAlp said:


> Come on Salah, I am expecting 3 goals. He's my tripple captain aswell


He’s already got 2!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

What a start for Leeds! 
Excellent attacking football, it takes some job to scare the Champions!

Mohammad Salah gets three to win it for Liverpool at the end. Great game!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

PakAlp said:


> Come on Salah, I am expecting 3 goals. He's my tripple captain aswell


Triple Captain on GW1?? that's crazy, glad that it paid off for you though!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

Arsalan said:


> What a start for Leeds!
> Excellent attacking football, it takes some job to scare the Champions!
> 
> Mohammad Salah gets three to win it for Liverpool at the end. Great game!


Fantastic game - Salah is just pure class


----------



## fatman17

Gunners win their opener away at Fulham 0-3 
Lacazette 
Gabriel 
Auba 
In the past Arsenal struggled v such teams. Early days but positive start.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

Musings said:


> Fantastic game - Salah is just pure class


No doubt about that. Remember those days when he was labeled one season wonder! Or the ones before that when Liverpool was ridiculed for picking up a Chelsea reject!  To be honest, when he was signed even i was saying that while he is a good player Liverpool needs someone upfront who can score goals, a proper striker. Who could have said that he will be scoring them by the dozens each season. 

But again, Leeds were a treat to watch. If they can play at this same level they will be a very very welcoming addition to the Premier League. Brave, attacking football is always a treat to watch.



BTW, on the Fantasy league front, in the head to head league we created It is:

@Arsalan vs @Musings
@PakAlp vs @Kambojaric (i guess)

Guys please confirm team names. Who is VARDY BOYS and who is PDF FC?



fatman17 said:


> Gunners win their opener away at Fulham 0-3
> Lacazette
> Gabriel
> Auba
> In the past Arsenal struggled v such teams. Early days but positive start.



Too early to say anything based on this one game but overall, i think Arsenal may be able to challenge for top four, however the competition will be tough. Chelsea, Manchester United, Leicester City, Arsenal even Everton and Wolves may put up a challenge for those top 4/5 spots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

Arsalan said:


> No doubt about that. Remember those days when he was labeled one season wonder! Or the ones before that when Liverpool was ridiculed for picking up a Chelsea reject!  To be honest, when he was signed even i was saying that while he is a good player Liverpool needs someone upfront who can score goals, a proper striker. Who could have said that he will be scoring them by the dozens each season.
> 
> But again, Leeds were a treat to watch. If they can play at this same level they will be a very very welcoming addition to the Premier League. Brave, attacking football is always a treat to watch.



He looked like he had some energy in reserve and could click into another level. Indeed Leeds played well and im sure should be ok for rest of the season....


----------



## Kambojaric

Vardy Boys is my team.

Leeds played well! Such a shame they conceeded a totally unnecessary penalty so late in the game. They had clearly run out of fuel by that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

Kambojaric said:


> Vardy Boys is my team.
> 
> Leeds played well! Such a shame they conceeded a totally unnecessary penalty so late in the game. They had clearly run out of fuel by that time.



Yes i agree - the 2 new players didnt play well. Considering where Leeds have come from i think it was a good show and they did well. Nearly a point was more than i expected..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ADIL SHERDIL

PakAlp said:


> Many thanks, I've joined both leagues. 4 teams in PDF league so far


Make it 5 I am also gonna join that league.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

ADIL SHERDIL said:


> Make it 5 I am also gonna join that league.


Welcome aboard!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ADIL SHERDIL

Arsalan said:


> *Head to Head League (PDF MEMBERS ONLY) joining Link*: https://fantasy.premierleague.com/leagues/auto-join/oe3z1a
> *Code:* oe3z1a


i cant seem to join this league. can u help me with this


----------



## Arsalan

ADIL SHERDIL said:


> i cant seem to join this league. can u help me with this


Try clicking on this link and if an error shows up please share what it reads. This link should get you in the league.

https://fantasy.premierleague.com/leagues/auto-join/oe3z1a


----------



## Arsalan

ADIL SHERDIL said:


> i cant seem to join this league. can u help me with this


Ok i check again, it seem you are late now and in order to join H2H league you needed to join before GW1
That is why i was tagging you guys  
Sorry about this!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakAlp

I am team PDF Fc, anyone making transfers for this week games. I am considering atleast 2 transfers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

@Musings LEEDS showing positive signs early in the season! They are playing explosive football, the mentality seem to be "we will score more goals than you" and it will all make for some exciting games. It was an excellent game really.

Liverpool on the other hand have made this weekend a proof of their ability and a statement of intent. Win over Chelsea at Stamford bridge after the crazy summer transfer spendings were being considered something that will propel Chelsea to the top means a lot for the clubs, both of them! That and the signing over the weekend, what about those two signing! Thiago Alcantara was on the cards for some time now but what about Diogo Jota! What a signing that was, came out of no where and is an excellent signing as well. I hope @Taimoor Khan is a little happier now.  You following this brother? 

What a great signing, it is a perfect fit for Liverpool in my opinion. He will put some pressure on Firmino to deliver and will serve as an excellent back-up option! At 23 years of age and coming from Wolves, Jota wont mind spending some time on Liverpool bench AND with 16 Goals and 12 Assists over last two season, we know he can make an impact when on the pitch. The problem, again, with Liverpool is that we cannot go for players that will demand to come into first team straight away, i don't see which players we can replace from the currently squad and any big name players wont be willing to come to warm the bench. 

IF Liverpool can sign a replacement for Lovren then to me this would be a great transfer window for Liverpool.

Arsenal also continued there good start and beat West Ham but with due respect to Arteta and his men, this is one team that usually starts brightly and then fades. I still see them as top 5 contender but not a team that will challange for the top spot. 

United on the other hand were as miserable as predicted losing 1-3 to Crystal Palace at home. 

Everton also looks like a team to keep an eye on this season. May challenge fro those top 5/6 spots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

Arsalan said:


> @Musings LEEDS showing positive signs early in the season! They are playing explosive football, the mentality seem to be "we will score more goals than you" and it will all make for some exciting games. It was an excellent game really.
> 
> Liverpool on the other hand have made this weekend a proof of their ability and a statement of intent. Win over Chelsea at Stamford bridge after the crazy summer transfer spendings were being considered something that will propel Chelsea to the top means a lot for the clubs, both of them! That and the signing over the weekend, what about those two signing! Thiago Alcantara was on the cards for some time now but what about Diogo Jota! What a signing that was, came out of no where and is an excellent signing as well. I hope @Taimoor Khan is a little happier now.  You following this brother?
> 
> What a great signing, it is a perfect fit for Liverpool in my opinion. He will put some pressure on Firmino to deliver and will serve as an excellent back-up option! At 23 years of age and coming from Wolves, Jota wont mind spending some time on Liverpool bench AND with 16 Goals and 12 Assists over last two season, we know he can make an impact when on the pitch. The problem, again, with Liverpool is that we cannot go for players that will demand to come into first team straight away, i don't see which players we can replace from the currently squad and any big name players wont be willing to come to warm the bench.
> 
> IF Liverpool can sign a replacement for Lovren then to me this would be a great transfer window for Liverpool.
> 
> Arsenal also continued there good start and beat West Ham but with due respect to Arteta and his men, this is one team that usually starts brightly and then fades. I still see them as top 5 contender but not a team that will challange for the top spot.
> 
> United on the other hand were as miserable as predicted losing 1-3 to Crystal Palace at home.
> 
> Everton also looks like a team to keep an eye on this season. May challenge fro those top 5/6 spots.


Agree with you about Leeds but we need to tighten the defence up. Liverpool showed us how inadequate Chelsea are - even with all the signings - the goalkeeper Chelsea have I think has played the last game I think - he was poor


----------



## fatman17

Arsenal struggled against the hammers and were lucky enough to win. In the past they would lose such games. However stiff tests coming up in the next few weeks. Let's see how how well they cope with the money teams.


Arsalan said:


> @Musings LEEDS showing positive signs early in the season! They are playing explosive football, the mentality seem to be "we will score more goals than you" and it will all make for some exciting games. It was an excellent game really.
> 
> Liverpool on the other hand have made this weekend a proof of their ability and a statement of intent. Win over Chelsea at Stamford bridge after the crazy summer transfer spendings were being considered something that will propel Chelsea to the top means a lot for the clubs, both of them! That and the signing over the weekend, what about those two signing! Thiago Alcantara was on the cards for some time now but what about Diogo Jota! What a signing that was, came out of no where and is an excellent signing as well. I hope @Taimoor Khan is a little happier now.  You following this brother?
> 
> What a great signing, it is a perfect fit for Liverpool in my opinion. He will put some pressure on Firmino to deliver and will serve as an excellent back-up option! At 23 years of age and coming from Wolves, Jota wont mind spending some time on Liverpool bench AND with 16 Goals and 12 Assists over last two season, we know he can make an impact when on the pitch. The problem, again, with Liverpool is that we cannot go for players that will demand to come into first team straight away, i don't see which players we can replace from the currently squad and any big name players wont be willing to come to warm the bench.
> 
> IF Liverpool can sign a replacement for Lovren then to me this would be a great transfer window for Liverpool.
> 
> Arsenal also continued there good start and beat West Ham but with due respect to Arteta and his men, this is one team that usually starts brightly and then fades. I still see them as top 5 contender but not a team that will challange for the top spot.
> 
> United on the other hand were as miserable as predicted losing 1-3 to Crystal Palace at home.
> 
> Everton also looks like a team to keep an eye on this season. May challenge fro those top 5/6 spots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

fatman17 said:


> Arsenal struggled against the hammers and were lucky enough to win. In the past they would lose such games. However stiff tests coming up in the next few weeks. Let's see how how well they cope with the money teams.



Last year without doubt Arsenal would have come up with a way to lose this game. Arsenal youth and vibrancy will i think make them a tough proposition this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

fatman17 said:


> Arsenal struggled against the hammers and were lucky enough to win. In the past they would lose such games. However stiff tests coming up in the next few weeks. Let's see how how well they cope with the money teams.


Boss luck as we saw in case of Liverpool last year can end up getting you 20+ points. Plus it is NEVER just luck but determination and attacking mentality of the team that produces results. The point is, i think Arsenal with a vibrant and youthful team is going a win a few more games they would have lost last year and that will be the key! That is what will enable them to challenge for top 5! Not the absolute TOP POSITION but top 5/6! Note that this will be a tough competition as well. A few years back we use to talk about big four, then it become big 6! Now it seems it will be TOP 8! 

Liverpool
Manchester City

Arsenal
Chelsea
Manchester United
Tottenham Hotspurs
Leicester City

Everton
Wolves

These are the nine teams that are likely to be fighting for top 5/6 spots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Arsalan said:


> @Musings LEEDS showing positive signs early in the season! They are playing explosive football, the mentality seem to be "we will score more goals than you" and it will all make for some exciting games. It was an excellent game really.
> 
> Liverpool on the other hand have made this weekend a proof of their ability and a statement of intent. Win over Chelsea at Stamford bridge after the crazy summer transfer spendings were being considered something that will propel Chelsea to the top means a lot for the clubs, both of them! That and the signing over the weekend, what about those two signing! Thiago Alcantara was on the cards for some time now but what about Diogo Jota! What a signing that was, came out of no where and is an excellent signing as well. I hope @Taimoor Khan is a little happier now.  You following this brother?
> 
> What a great signing, it is a perfect fit for Liverpool in my opinion. He will put some pressure on Firmino to deliver and will serve as an excellent back-up option! At 23 years of age and coming from Wolves, Jota wont mind spending some time on Liverpool bench AND with 16 Goals and 12 Assists over last two season, we know he can make an impact when on the pitch. The problem, again, with Liverpool is that we cannot go for players that will demand to come into first team straight away, i don't see which players we can replace from the currently squad and any big name players wont be willing to come to warm the bench.
> 
> IF Liverpool can sign a replacement for Lovren then to me this would be a great transfer window for Liverpool.
> 
> Arsenal also continued there good start and beat West Ham but with due respect to Arteta and his men, this is one team that usually starts brightly and then fades. I still see them as top 5 contender but not a team that will challange for the top spot.
> 
> United on the other hand were as miserable as predicted losing 1-3 to Crystal Palace at home.
> 
> Everton also looks like a team to keep an eye on this season. May challenge fro those top 5/6 spots.




Indeed, I am happy man . Thaigo looks like a class act with his cameo against Chelsea. 

But now suddenly we are looking thin at the back with both Jo and Matip injured. We cant go into season with this situation where we have to rely on Fabiniho to step in as cover CB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Arsenal last year had the highest number of draws 14+ l think. That's 28 points lost. This year such games need to be converted to wins.


Arsalan said:


> Boss luck as we saw in case of Liverpool last year can end up getting you 20+ points. Plus it is NEVER just luck but determination and attacking mentality of the team that produces results. The point is, i think Arsenal with a vibrant and youthful team is going a win a few more games they would have lost last year and that will be the key! That is what will enable them to challenge for top 5! Not the absolute TOP POSITION but top 5/6! Note that this will be a tough competition as well. A few years back we use to talk about big four, then it become big 6! Now it seems it will be TOP 8!
> 
> Liverpool
> Manchester City
> 
> Arsenal
> Chelsea
> Manchester United
> Tottenham Hotspurs
> Leicester City
> 
> Everton
> Wolves
> 
> These are the nine teams that are likely to be fighting for top 5/6 spots!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Sheffield?


Arsalan said:


> Boss luck as we saw in case of Liverpool last year can end up getting you 20+ points. Plus it is NEVER just luck but determination and attacking mentality of the team that produces results. The point is, i think Arsenal with a vibrant and youthful team is going a win a few more games they would have lost last year and that will be the key! That is what will enable them to challenge for top 5! Not the absolute TOP POSITION but top 5/6! Note that this will be a tough competition as well. A few years back we use to talk about big four, then it become big 6! Now it seems it will be TOP 8!
> 
> Liverpool
> Manchester City
> 
> Arsenal
> Chelsea
> Manchester United
> Tottenham Hotspurs
> Leicester City
> 
> Everton
> Wolves
> 
> These are the nine teams that are likely to be fighting for top 5/6 spots!


----------



## fatman17

I'm hoping that


Musings said:


> Last year without doubt Arsenal would have come up with a way to lose this game. Arsenal youth and vibrancy will i think make them a tough proposition this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

fatman17 said:


> Sheffield?


Sir - Sheffield caught people out on their honeymoon season - this year people won’t give them the same treatment - they will be ready for them and I think they will struggle this season


----------



## Arsalan

fatman17 said:


> Sheffield?


I dont think so! Last season they kind of caught teams off guard! Wont be the same this time around. That said, EPL have a tendency to throw in a surprise package EVERY season. It may be Leeds this time around, lets see! 

BTW, Liverpool vs Arsenal coming up this weekend!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

Arsalan said:


> I dont think so! Last season they kind of caught teams off guard! Wont be the same this time around. That said, EPL have a tendency to throw in a surprise package EVERY season. It may be Leeds this time around, lets see!
> 
> BTW, Liverpool vs Arsenal coming up this weekend!


Last night Aston Villa beat Sheffield United - villa had 80% possession but only scored 1 - on Saturday Leeds will be playing Sheffield


----------



## newb3e

shitUTd need change from top to bottom! 

starting from owners to woodward all the way down to fking cleaning staff!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## fatman17

Gunners beat liecester 0-2 in the league cup 3rd round. Confidence level of the arsenal reserves building up.


----------



## Srinivas

fatman17 said:


> Gunners beat liecester 0-2 in the league cup 3rd round. Confidence level of the arsenal reserves building up.



Arsenal need a box to box midfielder and a Playmaker.

Aouar + Partey guarantees top 4 finish

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

Arsalan said:


> Boss luck as we saw in case of Liverpool last year can end up getting you 20+ points. Plus it is NEVER just luck but determination and attacking mentality of the team that produces results. The point is, i think Arsenal with a vibrant and youthful team is going a win a few more games they would have lost last year and that will be the key! That is what will enable them to challenge for top 5! Not the absolute TOP POSITION but top 5/6! Note that this will be a tough competition as well. A few years back we use to talk about big four, then it become big 6! Now it seems it will be TOP 8!
> 
> Liverpool
> Manchester City
> 
> Arsenal
> Chelsea
> Manchester United
> Tottenham Hotspurs
> Leicester City
> 
> Everton
> Wolves
> 
> These are the nine teams that are likely to be fighting for top 5/6 spots!



I think your covering all bases with this post sir!

Man City got hammered yesterday. Man Utd VERY lucky and were played off the park in big parts of the game @masterchief_mirza 
Spurs should have got 3 points and were robbed. Everton look like the dark horse! Leeds had a sneaky win - i dont care how sneaky - im just happy we are out of the bottom 3!!!!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Musings said:


> I think your covering all bases with this post sir!
> 
> Man City got hammered yesterday. Man Utd VERY lucky and were played off the park in big parts of the game @masterchief_mirza
> Spurs should have got 3 points and were robbed. Everton look like the dark horse! Leeds had a sneaky win - i dont care how sneaky - im just happy we are out of the bottom 3!!!!


Man utd will be fine. Top 4 again. You heard it here first.

Now Arsenal and Everton could screw the whole system up and put the cat amongst the pigeons. What is needed is a Liverpool loss, then it's a free for all. Man utd won't be delivering that loss though. We will be consistent enough - just - to nick top four but will get found out against the best teams. An increase in the number of penalties being given is also going to have an impact and help man utd - not because we're "cheats" or any propaganda like that but simply because we're pacy and draw fouls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> Man utd will be fine. Top 4 again. You heard it here first.
> 
> Now Arsenal and Everton could screw the whole system up and put the cat amongst the pigeons. What is needed is a Liverpool loss, then it's a free for all. Man utd won't be delivering that loss though. We will be consistent enough - just - to nick top four but will get found out against the best teams. An increase in the number of penalties being given is also going to have an impact and help man utd - not because we're "cheats" or any propaganda like that but simply because we're pacy and draw fouls.


I reckon they will too. Top 4 as i think they are better than Chelsea too. I think Liverpool will beat the Arsenal tonight but it will be close.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

masterchief_mirza said:


> Man utd will be fine. Top 4 again. You heard it here first.
> 
> Now Arsenal and Everton could screw the whole system up and put the cat amongst the pigeons. What is needed is a Liverpool loss, then it's a free for all. Man utd won't be delivering that loss though. We will be consistent enough - just - to nick top four but will get found out against the best teams. An increase in the number of penalties being given is also going to have an impact and help man utd - not because we're "cheats" or any propaganda like that but simply because we're pacy and draw fouls.


did you even wath the match? i have been watching football for 20+ years now i hace never seen such bad luck 5 post and a panelty after final whistle crazy bad luck! i am a utd fan but i wanted this shitty utd team to lose fans to rebel riots outside stadium and owners thrown out and woodwards head on a pike! fking disaster the way club is being run!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

newb3e said:


> did you even wath the match? i have been watching football for 20+ years now i hace never seen such bad luck 5 post and a panelty after final whistle crazy bad luck! i am a utd fan but i wanted this shitty utd team to lose fans to rebel riots outside stadium and owners thrown out and woodwards head on a pike! fking disaster the way club is being run!



Bro

The point is you are spot on. They played really crap - yet still they managed to win. They will get better. Not because they have a smart manager or are well organised - the fact is there is some quality players that will eventually settle down - learn to play together and get into the top 4. I reckon if they had a better manager and were better organised they would be 10 points better off from where they will finish...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

newb3e said:


> did you even wath the match? i have been watching football for 20+ years now i hace never seen such bad luck 5 post and a panelty after final whistle crazy bad luck! i am a utd fan but i wanted this shitty utd team to lose fans to rebel riots outside stadium and owners thrown out and woodwards head on a pike! fking disaster the way club is being run!


You're spot on that Woodward needs to go.

Pundits and fans agree with you completely.









Man Utd urged to replace Ed Woodward with former Chelsea chief Michael Emenalo by Arsenal legend Ian Wright
 

MANCHESTER UNITED have been told to replace Ed Woodward with former Chelsea transfer guru Michael Emenalo. Arsenal legend Ian Wright says the Old Trafford club should make the call to ramp up their…




www.thesun.co.uk





We all vividly remember the days when Utd would run riot purely driven by arrogance and supreme self-belief. We haven't seen that for years. I think as well as Woodward though, several key playing positions are occupied by journeymen who pander to the whims of agents and social media, instead of actually bleeding red. 

Compare Paul Pogba with Paul Ince and you'll understand what I mean. 

Without a Ferdinand, Ince, Keane, Scholes, Giggs, Cantona type of spine to this team, it will literally be spineless when any opposition team decides to have a go. Some of the players could do this if they step up (Maguire) but some (Pogba) will never understand this philosophy and need to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

masterchief_mirza said:


> Man utd will be fine. Top 4 again. You heard it here first.
> 
> Now Arsenal and Everton could screw the whole system up and put the cat amongst the pigeons. What is needed is a Liverpool loss, then it's a free for all. Man utd won't be delivering that loss though. We will be consistent enough - just - to nick top four but will get found out against the best teams. An increase in the number of penalties being given is also going to have an impact and help man utd - not because we're "cheats" or any propaganda like that but simply because we're pacy and draw fouls.



I honestly hope so but the competition in this league just keeps getting harder and harder. I cant believe how poor we were against Brighton and that on top of that somehow left the stadium with 3 points. Bailly coming on at the end summed up our mentality well. Such a defensive attitude against Brighton! Their width caught us out practically every single time and we had no answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

Kambojaric said:


> I honestly hope so but the competition in this league just keeps getting harder and harder. I cant believe how poor we were against Brighton and that on top of that somehow left the stadium with 3 points. Bailly coming on at the end summed up our mentality well. Such a defensive attitude against Brighton! Their width caught us out practically every single time and we had no answer.


Cant believe they hit the post and bar 5 times - 3 inches the other way and Man U would have lost by 3 or 4. Many teams will lose against Brighton - they looked well organised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Musings said:


> Bro
> 
> The point is you are spot on. They played really crap - yet still they managed to win. They will get better. Not because they have a smart manager or are well organised - the fact is there is some quality players that will eventually settle down - learn to play together and get into the top 4. I reckon if they had a better manager and were better organised they would be 10 points better off from where they will finish...


i dont agree with you!

utd have school boys defender all 4 are turds!

as for mid other than fernandes and pogba their is no quality or pace on wings.

our strikers are actual school boys both rashford and martial are turd! and then there is no bench strength! 

so i dont see them finishing top 4 even with a quality manager!


----------



## newb3e

masterchief_mirza said:


> You're spot on that Woodward needs to go.
> 
> Pundits and fans agree with you completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man Utd urged to replace Ed Woodward with former Chelsea chief Michael Emenalo by Arsenal legend Ian Wright
> 
> 
> MANCHESTER UNITED have been told to replace Ed Woodward with former Chelsea transfer guru Michael Emenalo. Arsenal legend Ian Wright says the Old Trafford club should make the call to ramp up their…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thesun.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all vividly remember the days when Utd would run riot purely driven by arrogance and supreme self-belief. We haven't seen that for years. I think as well as Woodward though, several key playing positions are occupied by journeymen who pander to the whims of agents and social media, instead of actually bleeding red.
> 
> Compare Paul Pogba with Paul Ince and you'll understand what I mean.
> 
> Without a Ferdinand, Ince, Keane, Scholes, Giggs, Cantona type of spine to this team, it will literally be spineless when any opposition team decides to have a go. Some of the players could do this if they step up (Maguire) but some (Pogba) will never understand this philosophy and need to go.


i remeber the days when other teams used to fear utd now its the other way round we were defendin deep in last 10 mins against brighton fking albion!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

@masterchief_mirza @Kambojaric @Arsalan 
guys check the Leeds keeper out.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Arsenal back to their usual "I can keep it up for 15 seconds max" habit.

Some teams are just guaranteed to down tools at Anfield, GUARANTEED. Whadda waste of a season already in the offing. If every loser around is just going to give Aquafresh face a free ride for another season, then seriously you may as well cancel the whole season now. What bugs me is that the same Arsenals and Leicesters and Wolves and Brightons will try very hard to heroically slay the magical and mystical and mythical hell beast Man Utd but as soon as Liverpool ask them to roll over, they turn into playful kittens. Honestly, every team's season is complete once they have exerted all their efforts against Man Utd. Spineless nonsense.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> Arsenal back to their usual "I can keep it up for 15 seconds max" habit.
> 
> Some teams are just guaranteed to down tools at Anfield, GUARANTEED. Whadda waste of a season already in the offing. If every loser around is just going to give Aquafresh face a free ride for another season, then seriously you may as well cancel the whole season now. What bugs me is that the same Arsenals and Leicesters and Wolves and Brightons will try very hard to heroically slay the magical and mystical and mythical hell beast Man Utd but as soon as Liverpool ask them to roll over, they turn into playful kittens. Honestly, every team's season is complete once they have exerted all their efforts against Man Utd. Spineless nonsense.


Calm down my dear friend - it’s half time anything could happen


----------



## Musings

Having said that Liverpool have had 79% possession and 11 shots to arsenal one shot. I think at this rate arsenal could get shafted 2nd half


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Musings said:


> Having said that Liverpool have had 79% possession and 11 shots to arsenal one shot. I think at this rate arsenal could get shafted 2nd half


Exactly. Arsenal are in deep cack. They're being toyed with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> Exactly. Arsenal are in deep cack. They're being toyed with.


I think teams shit themselves against the champs - have some balls boys like Leeds did - attack them I say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Musings said:


> I think teams shit themselves against the champs - have some balls boys like Leeds did - attack them I say


Aubameyang is awol. Wilian is awol. Lacazette can't seem to walk in a straight line. May as well go home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> Aubameyang is awol. Wilian is awol. Lacazette can't seem to walk in a straight line. May as well go home.


I’m sorry judging by tonight’s performance arsenal will not be in the top 4 this season


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Musings said:


> I’m sorry judging by tonight’s performance arsenal will not be in the top 4 this season


But you see, this is my point. There will be an almighty dog fight for 3rd and 4th because these losers will turn up against other teams. All wil be forgiven when they heroically slay the worst man utd team in history and they'll reminisce over the invincibles season and they'll rejoice as long as Liverpool don't snatch that record, which is a worthless record btw. Would you swap 1 invincible season for 2 premierships? Of course you bloody would. 

Arsenal do make me laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Huge gap between Liverpool and Arsenal. But I still think the Gunners have a good chance at top 6, maybe a Europa Cup this year.


----------



## fatman17

Modicum of redemption as Arsenal beat Liverpool on penalties 4-5 in the league cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

fatman17 said:


> Modicum of redemption as Arsenal beat Liverpool on penalties 4-5 in the league cup.


Such a boring game to watch sir. Arsenal are 2 games away from a final!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Shite happens! Lol


Musings said:


> Such a boring game to watch sir. Arsenal are 2 games away from a final!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## AsifIjaz

Arsenal beats Liverpool on penalties. 
Overall a boring game but it was one hell of a defensive play by arsenal to prevent Liverpool going on an overdrive. The gunners had their plate overflowing in the 2nd half though and somehow Liverpool did not score. 
The match was less of arsenal doing their job and more of liverpool's inability to score. 
Having said that, credit where it's due.... Leno was outstanding. The gunners desperately need a creative midfielder something like ceballos++. Someone who can slice through defence or create chances for the front line. Ozil is one but he hardly runs back or defends when it is needed and that too only happens once in 5 games.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

fatman17 said:


> Shite happens! Lol


Btw just seen they got Man City in the next round! 😂

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Musings said:


> Btw just seen they got Man City in the next round! [emoji23]


I think the draw is fixed against Arsenal.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Musings

@masterchief_mirza 
Sir please pull a few strings at old Trafford and get rid of Solksear. He has to go after this crap performance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Musings said:


> @masterchief_mirza
> Sir please pull a few strings at old Trafford and get rid of Solksear. He has to go after this crap performance


I wish it was as simple as being his fault. It's Woodward who needs to go. I honestly thought the Palace result was an aberration. How wrong I was.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> I wish it was as simple as being his fault. It's Woodward who needs to go. I honestly thought the Palace result was an aberration. How wrong I was.


Agree - get rid of Woodward but he looks completely lost - need fresh start


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Musings said:


> Agree - get rid of Woodward but he looks completely lost - need fresh start


Perhaps yes. The problem is, if solskjaer goes first, Woodward will stay. I don't mind solksjaer going if Woodward goes first. This is now becoming damaging to solskjaer's legacy as a Utd hero and that is unacceptable.


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> Perhaps yes. The problem is, if solskjaer goes first, Woodward will stay. I don't mind solksjaer going if Woodward goes first. This is now becoming damaging to solskjaer's legacy as a Utd hero and that is unacceptable.


Btw Aston Villa 4 Liverpool 0 🙄


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Musings said:


> Btw Aston Villa 4 Liverpool 0 🙄


Shut up it is.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

OH. Well that helps with the pain I'm feeling.

Ollie Watkins the prick. He was in my team until last week. Fk him.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> OH. Well that helps with the pain I'm feeling.
> 
> Ollie Watkins the prick. He was in my team until last week. Fk him.


Watch Pool come back and flipping win 5-4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Musings said:


> Watch Pool come back and flipping win 5-4


Premier League is just broken. This season is actually looking stupid and embarrassing now. Is it the lack of fans meaning there's zero pressure on players and they just turn up like it's training? There must be some psychological impact at play here. The whole season has been nonsensical.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> Premier League is just broken. This season is actually looking stupid and embarrassing now. Is it the lack of fans meaning there's zero pressure on players and they just turn up like it's training? There must be some psychological impact at play here. The whole season has been nonsensical.


I’ve just seen Patrice Evra have a melt down on SKY - he was closed to crying and said if he could today he would slap some people on the board. He was livid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Musings said:


> I’ve just seen Patrice Evra have a melt down on SKY - he was closed to crying and said if he could today he would slap some people on the board. He was livid



I think every united fan felt like him today. Still I am actually glad with this result. Drastic actions are needed if we are to stay relevant this season and this should really get the alarm bells ringing. I don't think getting rid of Solsjkaer will change anything. The rot goes far up and Woodward especially needs sacking.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Musings

Kambojaric said:


> I think every united fan felt like him today. Still I am actually glad with this result. Drastic actions are needed if we are to stay relevant this season and this should really get the alarm bells ringing. I don't think getting rid of Solsjkaer will change anything. The rot goes far up and Woodward especially needs sacking.


Maybe something in the air tonight bro - Aston Villa 5 - Liverpool 1 !!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

Aston Villa 7 Liverpool 2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Musings said:


> Aston Villa 7 Liverpool 2


Bull. You're just lying now. Stop it. Don't make me check BBC website...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> Bull. You're just lying now. Stop it. Don't make me check BBC website...


Fair play to Liverpool - they never
Let Man Utd walk alone 🙄

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Musings said:


> Fair play to Liverpool - they never
> Let Man Utd walk alone 🙄


Yeah they knocked us off our perch within 2 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> Yeah they knocked us off our perch within 2 hours.


But fair play to Man U for sticking to government guidelines and only letting 6 in.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Musings said:


> But fair play to Man U for sticking to government guidelines and only letting 6 in.


That was good. I will use this on my Liverpool fan friend at work tomorrow.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> That was good. I will use this on my Liverpool fan friend at work tomorrow.


Lol enjoy hitting him for a sixer 😉


----------



## JohnWick

Liverpool.... just a bad day


----------



## fatman17

Gunners beat Southampton 2-1. Defender escapes red card. Arsenal remain in the top 4 but the season is early.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Quick question to the non-Man U fans here who saw the Spurs game. Do you think Lamela should have been sent off for the Martial incident as well? Of course my Man U bias says that was embarrassing to watch and that both or neither of them should have been sent off. The only difference was that one fell down like a little girl and the other kept standing and got punished for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kambojaric

NOTE: Not saying that this caused the Utd loss. We were deplorable and our back 4 were a joke but nothing gets me fuming at a football game like actors getting away with cards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

Kambojaric said:


> Quick question to the non-Man U fans here who saw the Spurs game. Do you think Lamela should have been sent off for the Martial incident as well? Of course my Man U bias says that was embarrassing to watch and that both or neither of them should have been sent off. The only difference was that one fell down like a little girl and the other kept standing and got punished for it.


He was hardly touched but Martial shouldn’t have retaliated. I guess it’s a human reaction but to go down like that was super embarrassing.


----------



## Musings

Btw Magiire looked slow. To be honest Shaw should have been sent off I the 2nd half too


----------



## Kambojaric

Musings said:


> Btw Magiire looked slow. To be honest Shaw should have been sent off I the 2nd half too



Yeah there were two definite Utd red cards that the ref swallowed later on in the game. Glad that Lindelöf was not on the field because English media has been scapegoating him for the CB woes. Maguire has been average at best and far from the leader figure Utd were hoping for but for some reason is a given in the starting 11 whereas Bailly and Lindelöf are the question marks.


----------



## fatman17

Nobody talking about the Gunners. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

fatman17 said:


> Nobody talking about the Gunners. Lol


Sir - to be honest Liverpool lost 7-2 and Man U lost 6-1. I’m so shocked at those results - I haven’t even mentioned my team Leeds that played so well against Man City!! Arsenal and Southampton in comparison was a boring game which arsenal closed down. Last year they would have drawn this game

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Exactly. Arsenal need to win these boring games and l don't mind at all


Musings said:


> Sir - to be honest Liverpool lost 7-2 and Man U lost 6-1. I’m so shocked at those results - I haven’t even mentioned my team Leeds that played so well against Man City!! Arsenal and Southampton in comparison was a boring game which arsenal closed down. Last year they would have drawn this game

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Musings said:


> Sir - to be honest Liverpool lost 7-2 and Man U lost 6-1. I’m so shocked at those results - I haven’t even mentioned my team Leeds that played so well against Man City!! Arsenal and Southampton in comparison was a boring game which arsenal closed down. Last year they would have drawn this game


It's all rigged. If not, how would the bookies win money?


----------



## Musings

fatman17 said:


> Exactly. Arsenal need to win these boring games and l don't mind at all


Thomas Partey - that’s a real signing of intent by Arsenal - quality player

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Musings said:


> Thomas Partey - that’s a real signing of intent by Arsenal - quality player


Partey time at Arsenal, hopefully he fits well into Artetas system.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arsalan

WOW what a crazy game week this was!! Liverpool humbled, ridiculed and insulted by Aston Villa. Quite sure it was a one off but what a beating. Adrian let the first one if, Liverpool try to get level and let another one slip in. After that it was just the case of blind attack leaving spaces open for Aston Villa. Got the punishment we deserved.

Manchester United also got beaten by 5 goals but that was less surprising. The team is in shambles and will take a lot of work to get anything out of this season as i have been saying from day one. 

City dropped points too as Leeds continued their excellent start to the season. 


Also the week brought us the transfer deadline day. Unsurprisingly, Manchester United in an other desperate attempt to change their fortunes and after missing our on priority target, Jadon Sancho signed FOUR players on deadline day. Still, the Arsenal signing Thomas Partey seem to be the most important one. 

Now we have an international break and that means one boring weekend. Looking forward to see how Liverpool respond next week. It can be tricky as they face Everton who are enjoying an excellent start to the season and because Allison is out and Adrian's confidence will be shaken pretty bad after that Aston Villa game. Lets see what comes of it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

Arsalan said:


> WOW what a crazy game week this was!! Liverpool humbled, ridiculed and insulted by Aston Villa. Quite sure it was a one off but what a beating. Adrian let the first one if, Liverpool try to get level and let another one slip in. After that it was just the case of blind attack leaving spaces open for Aston Villa. Got the punishment we deserved.
> 
> Manchester United also got beaten by 5 goals but that was less surprising. The team is in shambles and will take a lot of work to get anything out of this season as i have been saying from day one.
> 
> City dropped points too as Leeds continued their excellent start to the season.
> 
> 
> Also the week brought us the transfer deadline day. Unsurprisingly, Manchester United in an other desperate attempt to change their fortunes and after missing our on priority target, Jadon Sancho signed FOUR players on deadline day. Still, the Arsenal signing Thomas Partey seem to be the most important one.
> 
> Now we have an international break and that means one boring weekend. Looking forward to see how Liverpool respond next week. It can be tricky as they face Everton who are enjoying an excellent start to the season and because Allison is out and Adrian's confidence will be shaken pretty bad after that Aston Villa game. Lets see what comes of it!


I’m sorry but Adrian showed us he is no replacement for Allison - the defence looked like they never met each other. I’m sure Klopp will sort them out


----------



## Arsalan

Musings said:


> I’m sorry but Adrian showed us he is no replacement for Allison - the defence looked like they never met each other. I’m sure Klopp will sort them out


Adrian proved himself last season when Liverpool had to start the season with him! However it was a very underwhelming performance last game. Will surely effect his confidence for next games. Also i agree that without Alisson the whole defence line looked clueless. Klopp will have to sort it out and do it qucikly. A couple of good games for Adrian will do great for his confidence and the things will be sorted. However any mistakes and liverpool will be looking at very tough month and a half ahead!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

Arsalan said:


> Adrian proved himself last season when Liverpool had to start the season with him! However it was a very underwhelming performance last game. Will surely effect his confidence for next games. Also i agree that without Alisson the whole defence line looked clueless. Klopp will have to sort it out and do it qucikly. A couple of good games for Adrian will do great for his confidence and the things will be sorted. However any mistakes and liverpool will be looking at very tough month and a half ahead!


Liverpool have got enough in reserve and klopp is one of the best managers in the world - he will make sure it’s a blip - btw Villa next home game? It’s Leeds !!!


----------



## fatman17

Can Arsenal beat a struggling Manchester City?


----------



## Musings

fatman17 said:


> Can Arsenal beat a struggling Manchester City?


With this new signing and the manager has worked under Pep - will know the tactics so yes there is a good chance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

I'd be happy with a away draw actually


Musings said:


> With this new signing and the manager has worked under Pep - will know the tactics so yes there is a good chance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

fatman17 said:


> I'd be happy with a away draw actually


You must be a lot more confident than last year. That Unai Emery was simply out of his depth and took the club into the wrong direction. I see stability now and not leaking goals in left fight and center.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prince Kassad

Leeds top 4 anyone


----------



## fatman17

Possible


Prince Kassad said:


> Leeds top 4 anyone


----------



## fatman17

Would like to see a competitive arsenal team


Musings said:


> You must be a lot more confident than last year. That Unai Emery was simply out of his depth and took the club into the wrong direction. I see stability now and not leaking goals in left fight and center.


----------



## Musings

fatman17 said:


> Would like to see a competitive arsenal team


Last year sir they were unpredictable leaking goals - no plan - much more structure this year - certainly already showing more grit and a better competitive nature. Last year I saw Nikeitah playing for my team Leeds - he certainly was exciting and a great prospect. The likes of him will boost arsenal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prince Kassad

fatman17 said:


> Possible






with partey in, Arsenal can certainly challenge for top 4!

CoyG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Very impressive cv


Prince Kassad said:


> with partey in, Arsenal can certainly challenge for top 4!
> 
> CoyG


----------



## newb3e

thankgod for liverpool! 

and when do you guys think ole and board will fk off from utd? i dont see glazers leaving and as long as glazers and their stooge ed "woodwork" is at utd we will never see utd rise again!


----------



## Musings

@masterchief_mirza @Arsalan @fatman17 
⬆️⬆️⬆️ Guess where I was today boys....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Nice


Musings said:


> View attachment 678831
> 
> @masterchief_mirza @Arsalan @fatman17
> [emoji3595][emoji3595][emoji3595] Guess where I was today boys....


----------



## Musings

Liverpool were robbed........


----------



## Arsalan

Musings said:


> Liverpool have got enough in reserve and klopp is one of the best managers in the world - he will make sure it’s a blip - btw Villa next home game? It’s Leeds !!!


They did came back pretty decently. Were robbed of a win there! It was a clear goal with no off-side issue at all, VAR keeps on messing things up. Not sure how long people will tolerate it. Also that tackle on VVD, only if that can be called a tackle! It was an ATTACK! Should have been red straight away. Overall,, i think Liverpool did well and were cheated not to come out as winners. 

However things will get a lot more tricky for Liverpool going forward. Their main man in defense is out for months, most probably the entire season, Allison Becker is also out injured, the defense look weak all of a sudden. A tricky few games which will decide how serious Liverpool's title defense will be! Whatever happens, once again i will say that this season will surely be a lot more exciting and closely fought one compared to last one. 



Prince Kassad said:


> Leeds top 4 anyone


Possible but not very likely. Will however most likely finish in top half of table, 7/8 position i guess. The fans will be happy avoiding relegation to be honest but i do not think that is fair, they do not look like a team that may get relegated. They are playing attacking football, treat to watch and will score more goals and win more games to end up in top half of the table.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> thankgod for liverpool!
> 
> and when do you guys think ole and board will fk off from utd? i dont see glazers leaving and as long as glazers and their stooge ed "woodwork" is at utd we will never see utd rise again!


Do you think united can afford to lose Glazers money? I don't think so! 
United have had a not so great last decade or so, not impressive to attract any big players. The manager is also not a world renouned manager with personal contacts, not someone big players will LOVE to play for and thus move to United. Keeping that in mind, the only way united can attract good players is by showing them money. Current owners, for good or bad at least cover that. Without them, i do not think United will be left with anything to attract any big names.


----------



## Musings

Arsalan said:


> They did came back pretty decently. Were robbed of a win there! It was a clear goal with no off-side issue at all, VAR keeps on messing things up. Not sure how long people will tolerate it. Also that tackle on VVD, only if that can be called a tackle! It was an ATTACK! Should have been red straight away. Overall,, i think Liverpool did well and were cheated not to come out as winners.
> 
> However things will get a lot more tricky for Liverpool going forward. Their main man in defense is out for months, most probably the entire season, Allison Becker is also out injured, the defense look weak all of a sudden. A tricky few games which will decide how serious Liverpool's title defense will be! Whatever happens, once again i will say that this season will surely be a lot more exciting and closely fought one compared to last one.
> 
> 
> Possible but not very likely. Will however most likely finish in top half of table, 7/8 position i guess. The fans will be happy avoiding relegation to be honest but i do not think that is fair, they do not look like a team that may get relegated. They are playing attacking football, treat to watch and will score more goals and win more games to end up in top half of the table.



VAR is becoming to hinder the game and its badly effecting it now - they need to back off with these border line decisions...
I will just be happy for Leeds to survive this year and build on it next year. Surviving is what its all about IMO


----------



## Arsalan

Musings said:


> VAR is becoming to hinder the game and its badly effecting it now - they need to back off with these border line decisions...
> I will just be happy for Leeds to survive this year and build on it next year. Surviving is what its all about IMO


Agreed. While use of technology is good, the extent to which it should be effecting the decision should be limited. There should be a rule like "benefit of the doubt", if it is a border line decision the referee in ground should be given the advantage and if he was not able to observe the foul at first glance then that is what the decision should be. Some of the offside decisions by VAR have been pretty dumb and have no explanation at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> Do you think united can afford to lose Glazers money? I don't think so!
> United have had a not so great last decade or so, not impressive to attract any big players. The manager is also not a world renouned manager with personal contacts, not someone big players will LOVE to play for and thus move to United. Keeping that in mind, the only way united can attract good players is by showing them money. Current owners, for good or bad at least cover that. Without them, i do not think United will be left with anything to attract any big names.


decision making is pathetic biggest example being our shitty captain 80 Mil for a turd is crazy money Utd needs a good football brain a good DoF who understands the games has contacts and can appoint right manager and buy right players!

ohh and that disallowed goal against everton was stupid decision for once i felt bad for liverpool but i enjoyed the draw! do oyu think liverpool have peaked?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> decision making is pathetic biggest example being our shitty captain 80 Mil for a turd is crazy money Utd needs a good football brain a good DoF who understands the games has contacts and can appoint right manager and buy right players!


Agree that someone with connections can help, From what little i know from watching football, specially premier league over 15-16 years is there are a number of factors that help attract top talent to the club, it is almost always one of these or a combination of these things;

Club stature, specially over the last 3-4 seasons. Aston villa have 7 english top flight titles, Sunderland have 6, that do not means they are equally attractive today compared to Manchester City with 6 titles. Last few seasons matter the most.
Manager, a chrasmatic manager with connections and an attractive style of play attract young talent from across the world.
Money, if a club can pay huge wage bills that is a big attraction in these days since football have become too commercialized.
Champions league qualitfication as all top players want to play in top competition.
DoF or Manager with personal clout and contacts with top agents.
So yes, ManU can do better with someone on top with personal contacts. In absence of money of current owners and any promising recent history, personal connections will matter.



> ohh and that disallowed goal against everton was stupid decision for once i felt bad for liverpool but i enjoyed the draw! do you think Liverpool have peaked?


It will be hard to improve on what they achieved last season so in that sense, we can say they have peaked. however the do have enough steam to keep at this level for some time. The problem though will be injuries. The current situation do not looks very good to me. There have been so much talk about the attacking trio, the defense often gets neglected. Liverpool have a great defensive record and that is what have helped them win titles in last two seasons. With VVD out and Alison currently injured, not to mention Adrian under immense pressure after that Villa game, the next month or so will be very very tricky. None of the other traditional rivals/challengers for title are doing exceptionally well so far but it is too early to say. One thing we can be sure about it that this season wont be walk in the park for anyone, it will be a much closely fought title.


----------



## Kambojaric

Arsalan said:


> They did came back pretty decently. Were robbed of a win there! It was a clear goal with no off-side issue at all, VAR keeps on messing things up. Not sure how long people will tolerate it. Also that tackle on VVD, only if that can be called a tackle! It was an ATTACK! Should have been red straight away. Overall,, i think Liverpool did well and were cheated not to come out as winners.



Even I as a United fan felt the VAR decision and Pickford not getting a red was ridiculous. I dont think he had wrong intent but crashing in like that and being nowhere close to the ball must be a straight red.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Kambojaric said:


> Even I as a United fan felt the VAR decision and Pickford not getting a red was ridiculous. I dont think he had wrong intent but crashing in like that and being nowhere close to the ball must be a straight red.


Yup that was a super ugly tackle! Must have been a red and that VAR decision was also ridiculous. Hard done!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

By winning yesterday, arsenal are 4 points off the top. Last 3 games 0-1, 0-1, 1-0. They just went through a hard part of the schedule. hopefully next few games are v the lower tier so that they can consolidate their position in the table. Points difference between no 2 and no9 is 2 points. It's very tight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

fatman17 said:


> By winning yesterday, arsenal are 4 points off the top. Last 3 games 0-1, 0-1, 1-0. They just went through a hard part of the schedule. hopefully next few games are v the lower tier so that they can consolidate their position in the table. Points difference between no 2 and no9 is 2 points. It's very tight.


Sir it is very early in the season. The points gaps will widen as games number go up and season progresses. however i will again say that this will be a much closely contested season and there are at least nine teams that are likely to fight for top four spots.

BTW, what a game for Liverpool in CL. I hope it helps them this Sunday!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

fatman17 said:


> By winning yesterday, arsenal are 4 points off the top. Last 3 games 0-1, 0-1, 1-0. They just went through a hard part of the schedule. hopefully next few games are v the lower tier so that they can consolidate their position in the table. Points difference between no 2 and no9 is 2 points. It's very tight.



Last week Leeds were 3 - this week they are 13th - i think this is too early in the season to assess. A better and more prudent method would be to look at where the teams stand IN December. BTW even with a horrendous result at Aston Villa (7-2) they are still top. I think this will be the most open season for years with half a dozen teams loitering with intent to win the league! Lets wait and see......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Musings said:


> Last week Leeds were 3 - this week they are 13th - i think this is too early in the season to assess. A better and more prudent method would be to look at where the teams stand IN December. BTW even with a horrendous result at Aston Villa (7-2) they are still top. I think this will be the most open season for years with half a dozen teams loitering with intent to win the league! Lets wait and see......


I dont think even December will give a firm idea! This is looking and shaping up to be a very close season. Top three/four positions are changing almost every week, Leicester City on top this week!!


BTW, we are at the international break now, boring times!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

Arsalan said:


> I dont think even December will give a firm idea! This is looking and shaping up to be a very close season. Top three/four positions are changing almost every week, Leicester City on top this week!!
> 
> 
> BTW, we are at the international break now, boring times!


I’m pleased - will give chance to get our injured players back! 
Btw Spurs looking good. I think this may betheir year!


----------



## Arsalan

EPL back in action! Lots of key draws this week! 

How is your fantasy team doing?


----------



## Kambojaric

Arsalan said:


> EPL back in action! Lots of key draws this week!
> 
> How is your fantasy team doing?



Used my free hit last round. The list of injured players was only growing larger (Van Dijk, Pope etc). Willian was also a big disappointment so got rid of him.

Im sure you are having a very anti-VAR week given the farcical decisions over the weekend  The Villa goal being denied is the worst in my opinion though. It was either a penalty or a goal.


----------



## Arsalan

Kambojaric said:


> Used my free hit last round. The list of injured players was only growing larger (Van Dijk, Pope etc). Willian was also a big disappointment so got rid of him.
> 
> Im sure you are having a very anti-VAR week given the farcical decisions over the weekend  The Villa goal being denied is the worst in my opinion though. It was either a penalty or a goal.


VAR have screwed the game big time! It is for everyone in general and Liverpool in particular. The worst thing that comes with VAR is that no one would be willing to celebrate a goal they way they used too. It can already be noticed and in a few months and after few more mess ups it will be quite clear. Takes half the fun out of the game and with the fan out already, it is about 90% of the fun we are talking about here. (AND NO, those 2000 being allowed back wont be the same.)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Kambojaric said:


> Used my free hit last round. The list of injured players was only growing larger (Van Dijk, Pope etc). Willian was also a big disappointment so got rid of him.
> 
> Im sure you are having a very anti-VAR week given the farcical decisions over the weekend  The Villa goal being denied is the worst in my opinion though. It was either a penalty or a goal.


Good! The injuries have mounted up for everyone with some top priority players for FPL managers out injured. I also played Wildcard a few weeks ago. Haven't made any transfer this week so will have option of 2 in next week. It have been a good week as well in terms of FPL points, have scored 73 points already moving up to 73 position in Pakistan 35667 overall!! Lets see how this ends as i have three players selected from Southampton to play today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Arsalan said:


> VAR have screwed the game big time! It is for everyone in general and Liverpool in particular. The worst thing that comes with VAR is that no one would be willing to celebrate a goal they way they used too. It can already be noticed and in a few months and after few more mess ups it will be quite clear. Takes half the fun out of the game and with the fan out already, it is about 90% of the fun we are talking about here. (AND NO, those 2000 being allowed back wont be the same.)



Im generally pro-VAR (the idea behind it) but the implementation has been horrendous. They really need to broadcast the decision making process live and get rid of silly rules like a strikers hand causing offsides (was he gonna score with his hand?). More importantly "clear and obvious" needs to be remembered at all times. Some of the decisions being overruled are not clear and obvious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

Kambojaric said:


> Im generally pro-VAR (the idea behind it) but the implementation has been horrendous. They really need to broadcast the decision making process live and get rid of silly rules like a strikers hand causing offsides (was he gonna score with his hand?). More importantly "clear and obvious" needs to be remembered at all times. Some of the decisions being overruled are not clear and obvious.



I would rather they get rid. Its really annoying and the hair line decisions are killing the moment.


----------



## Arsalan

Kambojaric said:


> Im generally pro-VAR (the idea behind it) but the implementation has been horrendous. They really need to broadcast the decision making process live and get rid of silly rules like a strikers hand causing offsides (was he gonna score with his hand?). More importantly "clear and obvious" needs to be remembered at all times. Some of the decisions being overruled are not clear and obvious.


It should be implemented ONLY after some sort of "Referee's calls" system is incorporated. Just like in cricket, the on field call/decision can only be over turned if there is conclusive evidence to do it. As you said, striker's hand causing off side is NOT conclusive evidence. Plus the off side should be checked as quickly as possible. The rule that it will be declared after the play ends is stupid, GOALS are being over turned! The third umpire of video assistant referee should have a tool enabling him to declare offside as soon as it happens stopping the game rather than it happening one minute after balls hit back of the net! 



Musings said:


> I would rather they get rid. Its really annoying and the hair line decisions are killing the moment.


Hairline decision need to give benefit of doubt to referee, SHOULD NOT be overturned. It will ensure the human aspect remains in the game. VAR should by used only to avoid blunders, not judge every single move of referee!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

Arsalan said:


> Hairline decision need to give benefit of doubt to referee, SHOULD NOT be overturned. It will ensure the human aspect remains in the game. VAR should by used only to avoid blunders, not judge every single move of referee!



The problem is brother - the referee is looking to pass the buck and decision to the VAR so not to be responsible for a mistake and get marked down in the referee league - they are marked down for screw ups. If they suggest VAR made the decision - then they cant be blamed. Stupidity at work.....


----------



## WinterFangs

Any opinions on the pogba situation? I personally believe after the statement of his agent that pogba should be put in reserves and let him stay there until we sell him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

WinterFangs said:


> Any opinions on the pogba situation? I personally believe after the statement of his agent that pogba should be put in reserves and let him stay there until we sell him.


That's exactly what Ferguson would have done. But Solskjaer wants to be everyone's fwend. 

I had this awful inkling when we sacked Mourinho instead of selling Pogba that the incorrect choice has been made. And here we are.

Fred needs to be deleted too btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

masterchief_mirza said:


> That's exactly what Ferguson would have done. But Solskjaer wants to be everyone's fwend.
> 
> I had this awful inkling when we sacked Mourinho instead of selling Pogba that the incorrect choice has been made. And here we are.
> 
> Fred needs to be deleted too btw.


Exactly, look what’s it doing now, costing us the game vs rb. I’m absolutely furious, ole should be sacked and maguire needs to be sold, our defence is shambles and back to the europa league we go, we need to get pochettino before it’s too late.


WinterFangs said:


> Exactly, look what’s it doing now, costing us the game vs rb. I’m absolutely furious, ole should be sacked and maguire needs to be sold, our defence is shambles and back to the europa league we go, we need to get pochettino before it’s too late.


Nvm, we just scored two goals as I wrote this message.... if we lose this ima be very disappointed.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

WinterFangs said:


> Exactly, look what’s it doing now, costing us the game vs rb. I’m absolutely furious, ole should be sacked and maguire needs to be sold, our defence is shambles and back to the europa league we go, we need to get pochettino before it’s too late.
> 
> Nvm, we just scored two goals as I wrote this message.... if we lose this ima be very disappointed.


Sorry mate. We deserve the europa league, nothing more. We need to earn our right to sit at the champion's table once more. For that, we must first of all be ruthless with our own dead weight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterFangs

masterchief_mirza said:


> Sorry mate. We deserve the europa league, nothing more. We need to earn our right to sit at the champion's table once more. For that, we must first of all be ruthless with our own dead weight.


Everyone is dead weight in the team besides Bruno. idk what ole has with mctominay or maguire or why he doesn’t play van de beek, it honestly baffles me, his tactics are crap and all he’s the only manager to replace players who were playing good first half with even worse players.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> Sorry mate. We deserve the europa league, nothing more. We need to earn our right to sit at the champion's table once more. For that, we must first of all be ruthless with our own dead weight.


Pogba is the issue. He really has to go. His agent is a twat. The player is a twat. He has an attitude that can be compared to Modi.
Man U are not far from being back up their. In fact if you draw a league table from January - they would be top. Just stupid sloppy goals and twat Pogba. Just get rid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Musings said:


> Pogba is the issue. He really has to go. His agent is a twat. The player is a twat. He has an attitude that can be compared to Modi.
> Man U are not far from being back up their. In fact if you draw a league table from January - they would be top. Just stupid sloppy goals and twat Pogba. Just get rid.


So true. The only relief at present is that it could be worse but pure luck and a run of "Fergie time" results has kept us in the top half. But you can't run an entire season on Fergie time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

and we are out of CL yaayyy!!! hopefully OLE will fk offf soon!


----------



## Kambojaric

masterchief_mirza said:


> Sorry mate. We deserve the europa league, nothing more. We need to earn our right to sit at the champion's table once more. For that, we must first of all be ruthless with our own dead weight.



We dont deserve to be in the CL as things stand, simple as.

1) Average Manager: As a United legend I love Ole to bits but it is clear he is out of his depth as manager of a club of Uniteds standard. There are certainly positives with his time in charge and I feel he has directed the club back to the right path and made some decent acquisitions (Bruno especially). However he is not a manager who can lead us down the right path. Tactically he is naive, his man-management is poor (as seen by how he has handled the Pogba-Raiola situation) and he is extremely indecisive.

Last night for example we were down two goals and instead of making a decisive change after the second goal he decides to stick with 5 defenders and 2 defensive midfielders for another 20 odd minutes (till half time). We needed goals to get back in the game ASAP and the man felt that continuing to have 7 defensive minded players of the 10 outfield players on the pitch was a good idea (facepalm). We were lucky not to concede more. Clearly focus on defending is not working so why not expose Leipzigs flaw and take the game to them! They were making their fair share of mistakes at the back but we did not have the players and numbers upfront to capitalize on those mistakes.

OGS decision to not bring Fred off the other night against PSG was also mind-blowing. Anybody with a decent level of football knowledge knows that when a player like Fred is unstable, on a yellow and making rash challenges YOU BRING HIM OFF. Of course Fred gets a second yellow shortly after and we have a mountain to climb up.

2) Mentality: If you are playing in the CL you will be up against at worst decent teams. We however showed no respect to Istanbul and paid for it heavily. Our attitude during that game was terrible and its partially the managers duty to reinforce into every player the importance of every single game at this level. Instead we walked into that game thinking we had already won and paid for it.

3) Too many toxic and average/inconsistent Players: Here I dont think Ole can be completely blamed as the acquisitions of the likes of Pogba (toxic), Martial (inconsistent) and Shaw (average) predate him, but with players like these we dont deserve to be in the elite of European football. Too many players lack passion and/or simpy are not good enough to play at the elite level. Thankfully we have off-loaded many average players like Perreira or tocix ones like Pogba soon but the squad is still mediocare in many aspects.

4) Ed Woodward: Every United fan knows about this man and what he is doing to our club. We have been fooled by other clubs and paid ridiculous sums for the likes of Pogba and Maguire not to mention the ever so often never-ending transfer sagas like the Sancho debacle during the summer. Even with Bruno we had to wait half a season before we went for it (OGS wanted Bruno during the summer but due to Woodward we had to wait till the winter transfer period).

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Musings

Kambojaric said:


> We dont deserve to be in the CL as things stand, simple as.
> 
> 1) Average Manager: As a United legend I love Ole to bits but it is clear he is out of his depth as manager of a club of Uniteds standard. There are certainly positives with his time in charge and I feel he has directed the club back to the right path and made some decent acquisitions (Bruno especially). However he is not a manager who can lead us down the right path. Tactically he is naive, his man-management is poor (as seen by how he has handled the Pogba-Raiola situation) and he is extremely indecisive.
> 
> Last night for example we were down two goals and instead of making a decisive change after the second goal he decides to stick with 5 defenders and 2 defensive midfielders for another 20 odd minutes (till half time). We needed goals to get back in the game ASAP and the man felt that continuing to have 7 defensive minded players of the 10 outfield players on the pitch was a good idea (facepalm). We were lucky not to concede more. Clearly focus on defending is not working so why not expose Leipzigs flaw and take the game to them! They were making their fair share of mistakes at the back but we did not have the players and numbers upfront to capitalize on those mistakes.
> 
> OGS decision to not bring Fred off the other night against PSG was also mind-blowing. Anybody with a decent level of football knowledge knows that when a player like Fred is unstable, on a yellow and making rash challenges YOU BRING HIM OFF. Of course Fred gets a second yellow shortly after and we have a mountain to climb up.
> 
> 2) Mentality: If you are playing in the CL you will be up against at worst decent teams. We however showed no respect to Istanbul and paid for it heavily. Our attitude during that game was terrible and its partially the managers duty to reinforce into every player the importance of every single game at this level. Instead we walked into that game thinking we had already won and paid for it.
> 
> 3) Too many toxic and average/inconsistent Players: Here I dont think Ole can be completely blamed as the acquisitions of the likes of Pogba (toxic), Martial (inconsistent) and Shaw (average) predate him, but with players like these we dont deserve to be in the elite of European football. Too many players lack passion and/or simpy are not good enough to play at the elite level. Thankfully we have off-loaded many average players like Perreira or tocix ones like Pogba soon but the squad is still mediocare in many aspects.
> 
> 4) Ed Woodward: Every United fan knows about this man and what he is doing to our club. We have been fooled by other clubs and paid ridiculous sums for the likes of Pogba and Maguire not to mention the ever so often never-ending transfer sagas like the Sancho debacle during the summer. Even with Bruno we had to wait half a season before we went for it (OGS wanted Bruno during the summer but due to Woodward we had to wait till the winter transfer period).



I know your frustrations and anger bro. I have many friends who are Man U supporters tearing their hair out. One has to understand to fire Ole today will not result in a change of results so perhaps it will happen by the end of the season.
I know as a Leeds supporter - how important to have the right leader in place. Bielsa - takes over a poor to average outfit - adds 3 players and uses what he has to have pretty much the same team couple of weeks ago teaching Everton (250 million spent in 2 years) a lesson or 2 - So Ole has to accept he is part of the problem.
As i have said to @masterchief_mirza (a Man U legend......sometimes) - the odd tweaking - getting a defender the likes of what Liverpool did with Van Dyk - there arent far from claiming the glory days. That Pogba is a negative stench and should be removed ASAP - Jose knows his football - and wasnt wrong. He attempts and thinks he is bigger than the club. That aint gonna happen with a club like Man U....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterFangs

I agree with kambojaric 
The issue is not pogba, yes pogba and his agents are twats and need to be sold asap, however saying pogba is the problem is just running away from the real problem. Last night pogba was the only player who played okay, we need to rebuild our defence entirely, I was a huge awb fan however this season he’s been crap. Maguire and lindelof are the worst duo I’ve ever seen in a United shirt...yes even Jones and smalling were better.
We need good players in the bench for out attacking players, we can’t be reliant on only Greenwood on the right and martial/rashford on the left, because they won’t always perform, this is why we need jadon sancho, because dan James is not the solution.
we need a replacement for pogba because he is a virus in the team and his bad attitude and his agents comments r just affecting the team, maybe a potential swap deal with juve would be nice.
finally we need a new manager, I love ole as a player but sorry as a manager he’s the worst I’ve seen, he tries new stuff every game, plays a back 5 when we won vs them with a back 4, doesnt play van de beek till half time, keeps on mctominay who’s been so crap this season, takes of telles when we need to attack to score and puts on shaw, but then takes off shaw... 
we as fans also need to realise that changing managers every year will not benefit us in any way, it’s just going to repeat consistently. I believe we need to get rid of the board and Ed Woodward, get a good manager and stay with him for atleast 3 seasons and see how it goes, we need to put money into the club instead the glazers are taking it out. We need to get 2 players this January transfer window, we need to get rid of maguires captaincy and give it to Bruno, get rid of maguire.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

WinterFangs said:


> Last night pogba was the only player who played okay


And why exactly did Pogba decide to turn up yesterday?

He needed to go during Mourinho's tenure. Had we sold him then and trusted Mourinho, we'd be challenging for the title.


WinterFangs said:


> we need to get rid of maguires captaincy and give it to Bruno,


This could be a very good idea. He has similarities to Neves of Wolves or David Silva and may benefit from being captain. Perhaps Maguire would also benefit from taking a break from captaincy. Fully agree with this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Musings said:


> I know your frustrations and anger bro. I have many friends who are Man U supporters tearing their hair out. One has to understand to fire Ole today will not result in a change of results so perhaps it will happen by the end of the season.
> I know as a Leeds supporter - how important to have the right leader in place. Bielsa - takes over a poor to average outfit - adds 3 players and uses what he has to have pretty much the same team couple of weeks ago teaching Everton (250 million spent in 2 years) a lesson or 2 - So Ole has to accept he is part of the problem.
> As i have said to @masterchief_mirza (a Man U legend......sometimes) - the odd tweaking - getting a defender the likes of what Liverpool did with Van Dyk - there arent far from claiming the glory days. That Pogba is a negative stench and should be removed ASAP - Jose knows his football - and wasnt wrong. He attempts and thinks he is bigger than the club. That aint gonna happen with a club like Man U....



Not an advocate of sacking OGS right now either. I am content with his performance given the circumstances in which he inherited his role, and overall feel that he has instilled a new optimism in United fans that was fading away following the Moyes, Van Gaal and Mourinho eras. For me a mutually agreed termination should take place during the summer of 2021 and the reason for that is because I strongly feel that he has taken United as far as he possibly can. To take the club to the next level and seriously challenge for trophies again however we need a more intelligent and decisive manager. He was good as a stop-gap measure but we wont be a serious top team to put it bluntly under OGS. At best we will be challenging for a CL position and if lucky nick a domestic trophy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

Sell pogba, buy upamecano, play a midfield of 4 without mactominay, play Fred or matic in his stead and potentially buy a winger such as sancho, and we should we contesting for top (hopefully)


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Utd on the way up. The scowsers had better be looking over their shoulder this season.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> Utd on the way up. The scowsers had better be looking over their shoulder this season.


Calm down - I gave the Leeds players a back hander

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Musings said:


> Calm down - I gave the Leeds players a back hander


They've been used to doing favours for us ever since 1992 when a certain Frenchman crossed the pennines.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

Well I take alot of the stuff back, however our defence is still shambles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> They've been used to doing favours for us ever since 1992 when a certain Frenchman crossed the pennines.


Fernandes is a class act sir. Cantona was a different league btw - incredible.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

Any arsenal fans here 😂


----------



## fatman17

Yes, and we will return. Gunner 4ever


WinterFangs said:


> Any arsenal fans here [emoji23]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

fatman17 said:


> Yes, and we will return. Gunner 4ever


Bad time for the Gunners. Dont know if sacking Arteta would help to be honest. Sad set of results recently. Im sure with the fanbase stadium and status will be back where they belong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

Musings said:


> Bad time for the Gunners. Dont know if sacking Arteta would help to be honest. Sad set of results recently. Im sure with the fanbase stadium and status will be back where they belong.


Leeds said the same, in fact they were in the champions league semi finals a year or two before they got relegated, and were finishing top 4, so in a much better position than arsenal have been in, however it took them 16 years to come back to the epl. If arsenal get relegated trust me they won’t be back any time soon. Hopefully we see Arsenal vs Sunderland.


----------



## fatman17

Musings said:


> Bad time for the Gunners. Dont know if sacking Arteta would help to be honest. Sad set of results recently. Im sure with the fanbase stadium and status will be back where they belong.


Can't keep chopping and changing. have to give him a fair chance. It's for the players to execute the game plans. Anyway Arsenal is doing well in the Europa and somehow also play well in the FA cup. 2 trophies here would be some redemption for the club and the fans. Long ways to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterFangs

Today’s game was so annoying our defence let us down after every goal, we scored and Leicester equalised almost instantly, I’ve been saying it and I’ll say it again, we need to rebuild our defence, it lets our attack down every single time, tuanzebe played really well today so did shaw, however the fridge and bailly are clueless, maguire in my opinion is the virus, he doesn’t work with anyone in a partnership, we seriously need to get a new defender this January window!!


----------



## Musings

fatman17 said:


> Can't keep chopping and changing. have to give him a fair chance. It's for the players to execute the game plans. Anyway Arsenal is doing well in the Europa and somehow also play well in the FA cup. 2 trophies here would be some redemption for the club and the fans. Long ways to go.


Agree with you. Especially after the win against Chelsea - that result says plenty and suggests arsenal aren’t far off!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Musings said:


> Agree with you. Especially after the win against Chelsea - that result says plenty and suggests arsenal aren’t far off!


I just had a fearful thought. Will arsenal be relegated?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

fatman17 said:


> I just had a fearful thought. Will arsenal be relegated?


Arsenal will be in top 10 - question is will these players gel and get on a run and could still finish top 4. They could have had 4 or 5 against Chelsea. To say Arsenal may go down is a bit naive IMO sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakAlp

Brother Arsalan doing great, it would be next to impossible to catch him now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Wrote it down before I saw the Chelsea score. I am sure that they will be in the top 10 at the end of the season. January transfer window will tell us more about their intent.


Musings said:


> Arsenal will be in top 10 - question is will these players gel and get on a run and could still finish top 4. They could have had 4 or 5 against Chelsea. To say Arsenal may go down is a bit naive IMO sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

Well pogba is bound to leave this season according to frabizio romano. I still remember the day pogba joined on 8th august 2016, I was awake during that night around 2am he got announced while I was at my cousins house, never did I expect him to leave especially like this, however end of day it’s a sigh of relief that we are getting rid of someone who is pulling us back.
who will/should man united go for?
sancho possible in January window?
imo we should strengthen our defence for the money we get for pogba, we already have vdb who can replace pogba and the new potential Venezuelan cm we are going for who looks like a hybrid of pogba and kante.


----------



## fatman17

Crucial 6 points for arsenal in the last 2 EPL games. Up to 13th in the table. Long way to go though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

fatman17 said:


> Crucial 6 points for arsenal in the last 2 EPL games. Up to 13th in the table. Long way to go though.



It's not all doom and gloom for Arsenal. You have some good young players in the likes of Saka, Martinelli and Tierny. Aubameyang and Party are also very good players. What's letting you down is the likes of Xhaka and Willian. I think once Özils contract runs out you will be able to recruit more freely and replace these older players who are too inconsistent or simply not bothered (looking at William sometimes it really feels like he could not care less). Until then just try to stick around at the top of the table.


WinterFangs said:


> Well pogba is bound to leave this season according to frabizio romano. I still remember the day pogba joined on 8th august 2016, I was awake during that night around 2am he got announced while I was at my cousins house, never did I expect him to leave especially like this, however end of day it’s a sigh of relief that we are getting rid of someone who is pulling us back.
> who will/should man united go for?
> sancho possible in January window?
> imo we should strengthen our defence for the money we get for pogba, we already have vdb who can replace pogba and the new potential Venezuelan cm we are going for who looks like a hybrid of pogba and kante.



It's such a shame for someone who has so much talent but there really can't be a way back now. His agent has talked so much crap about United and it's not like Pogba is not replaceable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

Kambojaric said:


> It's not all doom and gloom for Arsenal. You have some good young players in the likes of Saka, Martinelli and Tierny. Aubameyang and Party are also very good players. What's letting you down is the likes of Xhaka and Willian. I think once Özils contract runs out you will be able to recruit more freely and replace these older players who are too inconsistent or simply not bothered (looking at William sometimes it really feels like he could not care less). Until then just try to stick around at the top of the table.
> 
> 
> It's such a shame for someone who has so much talent but there really can't be a way back now. His agent has talked so much crap about United and it's not like Pogba is not replaceable.


I think Juventus want Ozil especially if Arsenal pay part of his wage. 
Arsenal have got some nice talent bubbling under and to thrash Chelsea shows you how strong they are when they get it right. 
Man Utd are now considered serious title contenders - still think Ole management is slightly naive.


----------



## Arsalan

Sallam guys, so ManU fan base is excited? They look set to end 2020 on a high. The questions is,,,,, how long they can sustain it? The base is missing to be honest and despite some EXCELLENT run of results, i still see them to be fighting for top 4 at best. Not to mention that every other rival struggling a bit is helping a lot as well.

What about Leeds? what a welcoming addition they have been to PL, very very exciting team to watch.

Liverpool also seem to be doing JUST OK with all the injuries they are having, once again, this season is very close to call just yet. For what we have seen in past few years, NEVER discount ManCity either. Also Spurs are doing very well. Chelsea also getting back in shape. Exciting times ahead.


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> Sallam guys, so ManU fan base is excited? They look set to end 2020 on a high. The questions is,,,,, how long they can sustain it? The base is missing to be honest and despite some EXCELLENT run of results, i still see them to be fighting for top 4 at best. Not to mention that every other rival struggling a bit is helping a lot as well.
> 
> What about Leeds? what a welcoming addition they have been to PL, very very exciting team to watch.
> 
> Liverpool also seem to be doing JUST OK with all the injuries they are having, once again, this season is very close to call just yet. For what we have seen in past few years, NEVER discount ManCity either. Also Spurs are doing very well. Chelsea also getting back in shape. Exciting times ahead.


we are two points off loserpool exciting season ahead just need to get a good striker and a good defender in jan and things can get interesting!


----------



## Arsalan

fatman17 said:


> I just had a fearful thought. Will arsenal be relegated?


They are more likely to end in top 10!


PakAlp said:


> Brother Arsalan doing great, it would be next to impossible to catch him now.
> 
> View attachment 700579
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 700581


Enjoying my best season so far! Ranked in 20s in Pakistan right now which is a big deal for me! 27 to be exact. Overall rank at around 11k which also is my best so far!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> we are two points off loserpool exciting season ahead just need to get a good striker and a good defender in jan and things can get interesting!


You will be the first one crying about how you want to kill Pogba, how Woodward is shit and how Ole needs to be sacked as he is just not good enough 
Thing is, Liverpool-United rivalry aside, as i said, while United got an excellent run of results, the BASE is missing to get these results consistently. At the end of the season they are likely to be fighting for CL spot. Wait and watch.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Musings said:


> I think Juventus want Ozil especially if Arsenal pay part of his wage.
> Arsenal have got some nice talent bubbling under and to thrash Chelsea shows you how strong they are when they get it right.
> Man Utd are now considered serious title contenders - still think Ole management is slightly naive.



United have an outside chance yes but it is slim. We are far too reliant on Bruno and an injury to him, which can happen given how this season is, would have a serious negative impact on our campaign. That coupled with OGS naivety are serious drawbacks. The Leeds game was a perfect game for us given the amount of open space you leave at the back, which is exactly what the likes of Rashford, Mason and James want. Yesterday we struggled however and somehow got a win (deflection) but serious question marks remain when we have to break down solid defences (park the bus strategy). The fact that Man U is at the top has just as much to do with Utds performance as it has to do with City and Liverpool dropping points left and right.


Arsalan said:


> Sallam guys, so ManU fan base is excited? They look set to end 2020 on a high. The questions is,,,,, how long they can sustain it? The base is missing to be honest and despite some EXCELLENT run of results, i still see them to be fighting for top 4 at best. Not to mention that every other rival struggling a bit is helping a lot as well.



Not getting carried away here . Cautious optimism 



Arsalan said:


> What about Leeds? what a welcoming addition they have been to PL, very very exciting team to watch.



What a delight they are! The other day against United they were several goals down and instead of breaking down they just kept fighting. A small part of me (the unbiased football fan) was actually happy when they got their goal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> You will be the first one crying about how you want to kill Pogba, how Woodward is shit and how Ole needs to be sacked as he is just not good enough
> Thing is, Liverpool-United rivalry aside, as i said, while United got an excellent run of results, the BASE is missing to get these results consistently. At the end of the season they are likely to be fighting for CL spot. Wait and watch.


or probably lift the trophy! 
as ronaldo say "future only god knows"


----------



## Musings

Arsalan said:


> Sallam guys, so ManU fan base is excited? They look set to end 2020 on a high. The questions is,,,,, how long they can sustain it? The base is missing to be honest and despite some EXCELLENT run of results, i still see them to be fighting for top 4 at best. Not to mention that every other rival struggling a bit is helping a lot as well.
> 
> What about Leeds? what a welcoming addition they have been to PL, very very exciting team to watch.
> 
> Liverpool also seem to be doing JUST OK with all the injuries they are having, once again, this season is very close to call just yet. For what we have seen in past few years, NEVER discount ManCity either. Also Spurs are doing very well. Chelsea also getting back in shape. Exciting times ahead.



Wsalam Arsalan

Man U fans like Mr @masterchief_mirza will be stick their 52 inch chests out - amazing what a couple of solid results will do? 
You are right about Leeds - i still am focused on surviving and getting 38 points and then calling it a good season.
Liverpool have surprised me. The loss of Van Dijk i thought would hit them badly. It hasnt and they look a good bet to do it again this year. 
Topsy turvy season where everyone seems to be beationg each other - Chelsea looked like world beaters and now cant win a game. Spurs keep dropping points and Villa keep surprising us - indeed exciting season ahead as long as Covid stays away. BTW never right off Man City especially when potentially a player like Messi may be joining them in January!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Musings said:


> Wsalam Arsalan
> 
> Man U fans like Mr @masterchief_mirza will be stick their 52 inch chests out - amazing what a couple of solid results will do?
> You are right about Leeds - i still am focused on surviving and getting 38 points and then calling it a good season.
> Liverpool have surprised me. The loss of Van Dijk i thought would hit them badly. It hasnt and they look a good bet to do it again this year.
> Topsy turvy season where everyone seems to be beationg each other - Chelsea looked like world beaters and now cant win a game. Spurs keep dropping points and Villa keep surprising us - indeed exciting season ahead as long as Covid stays away. BTW never right off Man City especially when potentially a player like Messi may be joining them in January!


Basically, I don't care what happens or who wins as long as it ain't liverpool.

The important point to be made is actually about man city. If they win their game in hand over Liverpool then they're only 3 points off them I think. And Pep will be raging at them to not roll over this season - I'm not sure Messi will come though.

Leeds are a joy to behold, regardless of Karen Carney's backhanded comments. Honestly, the way they play and their very presence brings a nostalgic 90's feel to English football. Bielsa is a legend. The big concern for Leeds is strengthening next summer. Look what happened to Sheff Utd 2nd season up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> Basically, I don't care what happens or who wins as long as it ain't liverpool.
> 
> The important point to be made is actually about man city. If they win their game in hand over Liverpool then they're only 3 points off them I think. And Pep will be raging at them to not roll over this season - I'm not sure Messi will come though.
> 
> Leeds are a joy to behold, regardless of Karen Carney's backhanded comments. Honestly, the way they play and their very presence brings a nostalgic 90's feel to English football. Bielsa is a legend. The big concern for Leeds is strengthening next summer. Look what happened to Sheff Utd 2nd season up.



Leeds and Sheff Utd are chalk and cheese yaar. Wilder signed Brewster that couldnt get into the Liverpool side as his main summer signing and lost his best player Henderson. 
Leeds have focused on their youth and have got perhaps 3 or 4 diamonds coming through. 
Rodrigo and Ralphini are huge signings that will be built on. Leeds havent got a central defender - all 3 are out with injuries yet have coped ok. The way they play - there is a chance of them getting battered occasionally but on the whole they have entertained to the max. I cant remember a game Sheff Utd played last year that was memorable? 
Leeds have got a strong investor that hopefully will add to the junior talent and current 1st team. Im keeping my chest still pumped in but am quietly excited that we aint no Sheff Utd..... 









Leeds United investment from 49ers could be a gamechanger


Football Insider has been told by Kevin Campbell how the potential new 49ers investment could be a transfer gamechanger for Leeds United




www.footballinsider247.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Musings said:


> Leeds and Sheff Utd are chalk and cheese yaar. Wilder signed Brewster that couldnt get into the Liverpool side as his main summer signing and lost his best player Henderson.
> Leeds have focused on their youth and have got perhaps 3 or 4 diamonds coming through.
> Rodrigo and Ralphini are huge signings that will be built on. Leeds havent got a central defender - all 3 are out with injuries yet have coped ok. The way they play - there is a chance of them getting battered occasionally but on the whole they have entertained to the max. I cant remember a game Sheff Utd played last year that was memorable?
> Leeds have got a strong investor that hopefully will add to the junior talent and current 1st team. Im keeping my chest still pumped in but am quietly excited that we aint no Sheff Utd.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leeds United investment from 49ers could be a gamechanger
> 
> 
> Football Insider has been told by Kevin Campbell how the potential new 49ers investment could be a transfer gamechanger for Leeds United
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.footballinsider247.com


Their comeback to draw 2-2 with Chelsea and their victory over arsenal were impressive. Some of their late season games were exciting with Egan and Lundstram on the rampage, so I think you're being a tad harsh on your Yorkshire pals. However you're right that Leeds are far superior and it seems like some foundation is being laid to build on. Tell you what, put Liverpool in their place, and we'll preferentially sell you our unwanted Frenchman.


----------



## Musings

s


masterchief_mirza said:


> Their comeback to draw 2-2 with Chelsea and their victory over arsenal were impressive. Some of their late season games were exciting with Egan and Lundstram on the rampage, so I think you're being a tad harsh on your Yorkshire pals. However you're right that Leeds are far superior and it seems like some foundation is being laid to build on. Tell you what, put Liverpool in their place, and we'll preferentially sell you our unwanted Frenchman.



Ok il take that back but please for the love of god - you keep him. Last Frenchman at Elland road you nicked (Eric le god) changed your club. Give Mr Pogba another 5 years and he will make Man U a super club (or perhaps not! 
Going to Elland road in a bit - son (6 year old) wants that red shirt that Leeds played in last night. Gna be another £70 not well spent! Do you want me to get you one?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Musings said:


> s
> 
> 
> Ok il take that back but please for the love of god - you keep him. Last Frenchman at Elland road you nicked (Eric le god) changed your club. Give Mr Pogba another 5 years and he will make Man U a super club (or perhaps not!
> Going to Elland road in a bit - son (6 year old) wants that red shirt that Leeds played in last night. Gna be another £70 not well spent! Do you want me to get you one?


Bro that sounds like a proper unique shirt. Make sure your son treasures it forever. I shall pass on this particular generous offer but I will hold you to that previous offer of watching a game at Elland Road... once restrictions are eased!

Here's what happened to my Hughes 10 Man Utd white with three red stripes iconic Cup Winner's Cup replica shirt from the 1991 final vs Barcelona. It was the first shirt I ever bought and planned to keep it forever.

Kept it neatly folded in my cupboard until my teen years. I left for uni and came back one holiday. To my horror, my mother had had "a clear out of old clothes for charity" in my absence.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> Bro that sounds like a proper unique shirt. Make sure your son treasures it forever. I shall pass on this particular generous offer but I will hold you to that previous offer of watching a game at Elland Road... once restrictions are eased!
> 
> Here's what happened to my Hughes 10 Man Utd white with three red stripes iconic Cup Winner's Cup replica shirt from the 1991 final vs Barcelona. It was the first shirt I ever bought and planned to keep it forever.
> 
> Kept it neatly folded in my cupboard until my teen years. I left for uni and came back one holiday. To my horror, my mother had had "a clear out of old clothes for charity" in my absence.



Bless your mama.
Back in the day i went to a charity auction and bought a signed no 10 shirt that Pele had worn. Was too scared to tell mum what i paid for it - especially when she insisted on it going into the garage. She couldnt see the point of having a second hand slightly yellow stained shirt on the wall! 

We may have to wait till next season to watch Leeds - i can wait as long as they're in the premiership i can sure wait!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Can't wait to wipe the smiles off the faces of Salah and Klopp. 

There hasn't been a Utd Liverpool title race for a long long time...I genuinely can't remember one in the last 30 years.

@Musings ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> Can't wait to wipe the smiles off the faces of Salah and Klopp.
> 
> There hasn't been a Utd Liverpool title race for a long long time...I genuinely can't remember one in the last 30 years.
> 
> @Musings ?


To be honest - Man U have a fantastic opportunity IMO - but it’s a really weird season sir. Any of the top 10 teams can on their day beat anyone. Whichever team can string a few results together can make a claim. What last night showed was Pogba when given the cuddle can be like having a new signing. Rashford looked good too.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
 1


----------



## newb3e

Musings said:


> To be honest - Man U have a fantastic opportunity IMO - but it’s a really weird season sir. Any of the top 10 teams can on their day beat anyone. Whichever team can string a few results together can make a claim. What last night showed was Pogba when given the cuddle can be like having a new signing. Rashford looked good too.


we still need a good wc striker and a wc defender to win the title!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

newb3e said:


> we still need a good wc striker and a wc defender to win the title!


Cavani is one of the best strikers in the world and I agree with the defender situation but the squad is strong and they can compete. Look at the bench they have compared to others. Keep injuries and covid away and they have a chance


----------



## newb3e

Musings said:


> Cavani is one of the best strikers in the world and I agree with the defender situation but the squad is strong and they can compete. Look at the bench they have compared to others. Keep injuries and covid away and they have a chance


cavani is utd desperate attempt to have a big star in team he was a great striker but current he is okay better than that speedy turd rashford as for bench utd has avg players not good players to compete for title.


----------



## fatman17

Arsenal slowly creeping back into the top 10. 11th right now after 0-4 win over WBA. Young players coming through.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

fatman17 said:


> Arsenal slowly creeping back into the top 10. 11th right now after 0-4 win over WBA. Young players coming through.


Looked great - fantastic build up. Blending these players in could change arsenals season.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

ah Chelsea... feels quite weird they were mocking Arsenal about relegation a week ago and now are only 3 points ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

If Manchester United beat Liverpool on Sunday I will feed everyone virtual mithai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

WinterFangs said:


> If Manchester United beat Liverpool on Sunday I will feed everyone virtual mithai.



Haha looking forward to it ! We have been bottling big games recently though (PSG, Leipzig, City semi-final) so not going in hopeful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Liverpool looking a bit blunted. Looking forward to a nil nil draw.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Wehhh Utd get lots of penalties ....wehhhh I want more subs per game because I have so many star players wasting away on the bench, honest. ....Wehhhhh Chris Wilder.


----------



## newb3e

masterchief_mirza said:


> View attachment 707821
> 
> 
> Wehhh Utd get lots of penalties ....wehhhh I want more subs per game because I have so many star players wasting away on the bench, honest. ....Wehhhhh Chris Wilder.


boring game till now!;


----------



## masterchief_mirza

newb3e said:


> boring game till now!;


Nope. Excellent work by Ole. I hoped he would go for a 0-0. Going to plan so far. We're not good enough to beat them at anfield, however, a draw will be a "defeat" for them. 

Spurs play Liverpool next week. Utd should take advantage of that.


----------



## newb3e

masterchief_mirza said:


> Nope. Excellent work by Ole. I hoped he would go for a 0-0. Going to plan so far. We're not good enough to beat them at anfield, however, a draw will be a "defeat" for them.
> 
> Spurs play Liverpool next week. Utd should take advantage of that.


if utd showed little urgency and if we had better stricker than that turd rashford utd could have beat liverpool!

turdford is the turdiest player ever!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

newb3e said:


> if utd showed little urgency and if we had better stricker than that turd rashford utd could have beat liverpool!
> 
> turdford is the turdiest player ever!


I don't know what you have against rashford! He's loyal Utd .


----------



## newb3e

masterchief_mirza said:


> I don't know what you have against rashford! He's loyal Utd .


i am sure the tea woman working at utd is also loyal but can she play as a striker?


masterchief_mirza said:


> I don't know what you have against rashford! He's loyal Utd .


rasfrod is the glorified version of theo wallcot!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

Rashford was shit today, should’ve won second half we dominated so badly, pogba should’ve also scored, we should’ve played cavani from the start. Was angry at ole not choosing bailly however the defence did good today can’t blame anyone but the attack, especially rashford
We should have not played for a draw, I see people getting happy getting a draw against a Liverpool side that haven’t won for the past 4 games now, who don’t have any proper defenders at the moment, who’s attack have been poor af recently, this was our game all along, didn’t take chances, if city win both their game in hand they r on top, we NEED to win and increase the gap, play for draws and we will suffer.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

WinterFangs said:


> Rashford was shit today, should’ve won second half we dominated so badly, pogba should’ve also scored, we should’ve played cavani from the start. Was angry at ole not choosing bailly however the defence did good today can’t blame anyone but the attack, especially rashford
> We should have not played for a draw, I see people getting happy getting a draw against a Liverpool side that haven’t won for the past 4 games now, who don’t have any proper defenders at the moment, who’s attack have been poor af recently, this was our game all along, didn’t take chances, if city win both their game in hand they r on top, we NEED to win and increase the gap, play for draws and we will suffer.


I dunno man....baby steps surely?

We're rebuilding as a team. We remain short on a second good centreback and a world class winger. Pogba is great but has been such a mental burden with his whingeing all season. 

It's important to recognise this game for what it was. We could have snatched a win another day but a draw is still outstanding. Blunting Salah etc and almost sneaking a win is pretty good.

Other pretenders would have choked today (like Spurs when they lost here in a game they should have won).

Ole nailed it today. To actually beat a brilliant team like Liverpool to the title, we need to build pressure on them over a month or so. Staying 3 pts ahead is the plan for now. Then Liverpool themselves will panic and choke against other teams, maybe against us too.

I certainly agree about man city though. They are the real threat over the next month.


----------



## WinterFangs

masterchief_mirza said:


> I dunno man....baby steps surely?
> 
> We're rebuilding as a team. We remain short on a second good centreback and a world class winger. Pogba is great but has been such a mental burden with his whingeing all season.
> 
> It's important to recognise this game for what it was. We could have snatched a win another day but a draw is still outstanding. Blunting Salah etc and almost sneaking a win is pretty good.
> 
> Other pretenders would have choked today (like Spurs when they lost here in a game they should have won).
> 
> Ole nailed it today. To actually beat a brilliant team like Liverpool to the title, we need to build pressure on them over a month or so. Staying 3 pts ahead is the plan for now. Then Liverpool themselves will panic and choke against other teams, maybe against us too.
> 
> I certainly agree about man city though. They are the real threat over the next month.



baby steps are fine, but us man united fans have been hyping us being 1st so much we need to prove the rest why we r first, this game wasn’t just for us increasing the gap, it was to prove everyone else.
Liverpool will not be a long term threat, the threat is Man City, we celebrating the draw but if city win the games in hand they r first, and the form they r on I won’t be surprised if they go on a 10 or more win streak, we need to keep the momentum and keep going, we have tough games coming up and it won’t get easier.
id take the draw however the way we played especially the second half we shouldve won, one on one situations we missed. Pogba has been amazing recently, if he keeps this up I want him to stay, I think he will be a big asset.
we need Ed to provide us new players in the summer, Idm even during this jan window because it will boost our chances of success this season.
anyways my hopes are still up for 21.
EDIT: do not forget shaw, he was amazing today, he has stepped up a lot since telles joined, pogba and shaw were my MOTM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

What a boring game that was on Sunday! Neither Liverpool nor Manchester United lived up to the hype! I was expecting a draw but not a goal less one!!

P.S. Look at City!! The habitual winners (of recent times) are back in charge really. Will be very hard for anyone to beat them to the finish line (Liverpool with all the injuries and the front three clearly tired and out of form, ManU with lack of depth and consistency, Spurs already losing it as they usually do and Chelsea still not firing at full potential as all those new transfers need some time)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Arsenal 3-0 NCU. In 10th place and moving in the right direction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

fatman17 said:


> Arsenal 3-0 NCU. In 10th place and moving in the right direction.


I hear you sold Ozil, so definitely looking better now. 

Jokes aside - in his prime, he was absolute CLASS. A unique talent, totally spent now though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

newb3e said:


> if utd showed little urgency and if we had better stricker than that turd rashford utd could have beat liverpool!
> 
> turdford is the turdiest player ever!



Thats harsh man. Hes a United lad through and through and though it remains unlikely that he will ever become the world class player we were hoping for he is definitely an asset to the squad. Whats more worrying for me is Martials breakdown. His confidence is extremely low and clearly is shying away from receiving the ball in difficult situations.


----------



## Kambojaric

Arsalan said:


> What a boring game that was on Sunday! Neither Liverpool nor Manchester United lived up to the hype! I was expecting a draw but not a goal less one!!



Thought it was a fair result to be honest. Shaw and Bissaka had Mané and Salah under control the whole game and Liverpools front really did not look threatening. If anything United could have knicked the game at the end as I really felt Liverpool were there for the taking in the second half. Still 1 point from Anfield is a decent result.

City have to be favorites now yes.


----------



## WinterFangs

Heard Arsenal terminated Sokratis contract, tbh this is not good.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351873013747220482


----------



## newb3e

Kambojaric said:


> Thats harsh man. Hes a United lad through and through and though it remains unlikely that he will ever become the world class player we were hoping for he is definitely an asset to the squad. Whats more worrying for me is Martials breakdown. His confidence is extremely low and clearly is shying away from receiving the ball in difficult situations.


you cant win trophies with bench players and rashford or martials are that bench players!


----------



## fatman17

WinterFangs said:


> Heard Arsenal terminated Sokratis contract, tbh this is not good.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351873013747220482


Ouch


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Hmm...Klopperpool have choked sooner than anticipated! A tiny bit of gentle pressure to the throat and their entire season is now in jeopardy. Well done Burnley.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Turingsage

Can anyone tell me what Fred is still doing in ManU colors. Hopefully Pogba can remain focused and committed instead of listening to his wacko agent. Paid far too much for Maguire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

Turingsage said:


> Can anyone tell me what Fred is still doing in ManU colors. Hopefully Pogba can remain focused and committed instead of listening to his wacko agent. Paid far too much for Maguire


fred has been really really good this season, imo the dark horse of the team, he has been really important to united. Maguire is okay, he misses open Goals with headers, he’s not good enough however ole will never ever drop him and we gotta live with that, he wants to build the defence around Maguire so all we can hope for is a good pair for Maguire, bailly has filled it for now but his injury form is bad. Heard we are interested for upamecano, however we are “interested“ on almost every player nowadays, however he is the best defensive talent option available in the world rn, however like always he will go to Madrid or something, same with sancho, and we get stuck with lingardinho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

WinterFangs said:


> fred has been really really good this season, imo the dark horse of the team, he has been really important to united. Maguire is okay, he misses open Goals with headers, he’s not good enough however ole will never ever drop him and we gotta live with that, he wants to build the defence around Maguire so all we can hope for is a good pair for Maguire, bailly has filled it for now but his injury form is bad. Heard we are interested for upamecano, however we are “interested“ on almost every player nowadays, however he is the best defensive talent option available in the world rn, however like always he will go to Madrid or something, same with sancho, and we get stuck with lingardinho


Fred is not awful, but surely man utd can attract someone better.

I think during the last five years, we struggled to attract certain key players because our team was failing and not even guaranteed CL spots.

This season, whether we finish top or not, may well be a watershed moment. We should be buying better than Fred from Shakhtar Donetsk. But I agree that he's done ok and in some games very well - just that he's at his limit of capability and we need better in that position, like a prime fernandinho, perhaps Declan Rice.


----------



## 313ghazi

I want to start of by saying how great it is to be back on the top of the table. Hopefully we can still be there at the end of May. Didn't expect it this season, but that's football for you.



newb3e said:


> you cant win trophies with bench players and rashford or martials are that bench players!



I think Rashford has been pushed back out wide to accomodate Martial centrally and also on the left. Rashford is not always clinical but he's improving, but Martial is in terrible form. I think we should consider letting go of Martial and replacing him with a proper predatory striker.



masterchief_mirza said:


> Hmm...Klopperpool have choked sooner than anticipated! A tiny bit of gentle pressure to the throat and their entire season is now in jeopardy. Well done Burnley.



You can tell the pressure is on, they're slowly cracking. 



Turingsage said:


> Can anyone tell me what Fred is still doing in ManU colors. Hopefully Pogba can remain focused and committed instead of listening to his wacko agent. Paid far too much for Maguire



He's a utility player, someone who close down space, runs around a lot so is always a passing option, transition the ball from defence to attack, but he doesn't have much creativity in his passes and lmited attacking threat. He's a good squad player, but only really a first team player for a team with in elite attack - like Liverpools CM's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

313ghazi said:


> I think Rashford has been pushed back out wide to accomodate Martial centrally and also on the left. Rashford is not always clinical but he's improving, but Martial is in terrible form. I think we should consider letting go of Martial and replacing him with a proper predatory striker


rashford can only work as backup striker and not as first team player to compete against the european giants we need someone like Halland and also utd needs to get rid of that english over rated turd maguire he is not world class he is good enough for a mid table team!

also Martial has been given enough opportunities but is not cut for it!


----------



## WinterFangs

masterchief_mirza said:


> Fred is not awful, but surely man utd can attract someone better.
> 
> I think during the last five years, we struggled to attract certain key players because our team was failing and not even guaranteed CL spots.
> 
> This season, whether we finish top or not, may well be a watershed moment. We should be buying better than Fred from Shakhtar Donetsk. But I agree that he's done ok and in some games very well - just that he's at his limit of capability and we need better in that position, like a prime fernandinho, perhaps Declan Rice.


I agree with rice, however he will most likely join Chelsea, man united does not attract big players like it used to, we already have a lot of midfielders and I’ll rather strengthen other areas such as rw maybe lw and a cb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Important game for arsenal at Southampton. Need to win this game

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## newb3e

WinterFangs said:


> I agree with rice, however he will most likely join Chelsea, man united does not attract big players like it used to, we already have a lot of midfielders and I’ll rather strengthen other areas such as rw maybe lw and a cb.


amad signed from inter is rw i think lets see how good he is! if he turns out to be great utd still needs a striker a cb (drop maguire asap) one lb and a good DM!


----------



## WinterFangs

newb3e said:


> amad signed from inter is rw i think lets see how good he is! if he turns out to be great utd still needs a striker a cb (drop maguire asap) one lb and a good DM!


Maguire will not be getting replaced, not under ole he wont. You can tell by how ole chooses his teams, he has favouritism for certain players, maguire being one of them, he wants to build the defence around maguire so he will never drop maguire, and will prob remain captain. Ole is stupid in some stuff, maguire situation being one of them. Recent news has been koulibaly wants to join united. A striker will potentially come during summer, and amad is impressing in training, i presume sancho will still be coming in summer and a striker, as rashford is not a world class striker that man united need.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

fatman17 said:


> Important game for arsenal at Southampton. Need to win this game


Judging by the team actually put out by Arteta vs the Southampton team, he severely misread the fans. He better pray Arsenal can scrape into top 6 now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

masterchief_mirza said:


> Judging by the team actually put out by Arteta vs the Southampton team, he severely misread the fans. He better pray Arsenal can scrape into top 6 now.


You know what’s the funny thing, majority of rival fans still say arteta is a better manager than ole, despite what ole has done.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

WinterFangs said:


> You know what’s the funny thing, majority of rival fans still say arteta is a better manager than ole, despite what ole has done.


Well he's won two trophies. Ole hasn't. I agree that arteta is a better manager overall, but neither of them will ever come close to Wenger or Ferguson.
Of course, if ole can pull off the premier league this year, then I'll eat those words happily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

WinterFangs said:


> Maguire will not be getting replaced, not under ole he wont. You can tell by how ole chooses his teams, he has favouritism for certain players, maguire being one of them, he wants to build the defence around maguire so he will never drop maguire, and will prob remain captain. Ole is stupid in some stuff, maguire situation being one of them. Recent news has been koulibaly wants to join united. A striker will potentially come during summer, and amad is impressing in training, i presume sancho will still be coming in summer and a striker, as rashford is not a world class striker that man united need.


maguire is very avg a typical overated over priced british player that favoritism thing is why i dont consider ole a good manager current form utd are doing great but still far from being a great team!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterFangs

newb3e said:


> maguire is very avg a typical overated over priced british player that favoritism thing is why i dont consider ole a good manager current form utd are doing great but still far from being a great team!


Ole is crap, if anyone disagrees go ahead, he is lucky that the players r on good form.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

masterchief_mirza said:


> Judging by the team actually put out by Arteta vs the Southampton team, he severely misread the fans. He better pray Arsenal can scrape into top 6 now.


FA cup 4th round loss


----------



## masterchief_mirza

fatman17 said:


> FA cup 4th round loss


What I mean is, I don't think arsenal fans wanted him to put a weak team out for the cup they're trying to defend. Arsenal can only salvage this season with a top 6 league finish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Whadda load of rubbish. Utd simply cannot defend. Whoever was rubbishing Maguire....I am beginning to agree. Henderson is rubbish too ever since he came back from Sheffield Utd.
Van de Beek has had countless chances now also and has done nothing after a couple of early moments. Utd don't have depth at all. Fernandes is carrying this team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

COME ON UNITED, Bruno is irreplaceable, and shaw is just amazing. Maguire and lindelof prove yet again why we need a defender, but the team deserved the win and we put a hell of a fight for the win. GGMU

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

WinterFangs said:


> COME ON UNITED, Bruno is irreplaceable, and shaw is just amazing. Maguire and lindelof prove yet again why we need a defender, but the team deserved the win and we put a hell of a fight for the win. GGMU


Luke Shaw has become a beast!
But CB is a severe problem that needs urgent fixing.

Other problems can wait til the end of the season but we need to get Upamecano or koulibaly asap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

masterchief_mirza said:


> Luke Shaw has become a beast!
> But CB is a severe problem that needs urgent fixing.
> 
> Other problems can wait til the end of the season but we need to get Upamecano or koulibaly asap.


Koulibaly unlikely, napoli asking something along the lines of 100million for him, which is too too much for a 29 year old defender. upamecano also looks unlikely, but let’s see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

WinterFangs said:


> Koulibaly unlikely, napoli asking something along the lines of 100million for him, which is too too much for a 29 year old defender. upamecano also looks unlikely, but let’s see.


The only thing about that is - if it was last season, fair enough, we were hopeless and would not have been able to justify such an outlay. However, solksjaer has spent cautiously - despite his faults as a manager tactically and in terms of man management - which suggests his team doesn't panic buy. Even cavani was an excellent acquisition, despite it looking deceptively panicky.

This season, (1) we aren't messing around and are genuine contenders and (2) we have been watching upem and kouli for ages so it isn't a panic buy.

I think for these reasons, a big asking price is worth it for one of them.

There was a time when we planned on bringing van dyk in but hesitated.

I'd argue that for a world class CB , just go all in. Like I said, the rest (wide attacker/winger I.e. sancho, possible centre forward but I don't think we need one personally) can wait.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

masterchief_mirza said:


> The only thing about that is - if it was last season, fair enough, we were hopeless and would not have been able to justify such an outlay. However, solksjaer has spent cautiously - despite his faults as a manager tactically and in terms of man management - which suggests his team doesn't panic buy. Even cavani was an excellent acquisition, despite it looking deceptively panicky.
> 
> This season, (1) we aren't messing around and are genuine contenders and (2) we have been watching upem and kouli for ages so it isn't a panic buy.
> 
> I think for these reasons, a big asking price is worth it for one of them.
> 
> There was a time when we planned on bringing van dyk in but hesitated.
> 
> I'd argue that for a world class CB , just go all in. Like I said, the rest (wide attacker/winger I.e. sancho, possible centre forward but I don't think we need one personally) can wait.


Agreed. However the board is the one who buy the players not ole, all ole can do is tell The board what players he wants, the rest is to ed and the board, a lot of the time we do not get the players we need. We have missed too many players along the time, haaland being a example recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

masterchief_mirza said:


> What I mean is, I don't think arsenal fans wanted him to put a weak team out for the cup they're trying to defend. Arsenal can only salvage this season with a top 6 league finish.


I was surprised also. There's still europa to salvage some pride

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

Lampard sacked. Bad decision from Chelsea imo, should’ve been given till may or June.


----------



## Maxpane

United is doing fine after horrofic past

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

How we beating Liverpool 3-2 and now losing to Sheffield United, arguably the worst performing team in epl history, 2-1. Typical united, we are the biggest bottlers to exist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Arsenal up to 8th in EPL, and just 4 points from a top 4 slot in this topsy turvy season. 
Southampton 1, Arsenal 3.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Refs have shafted us for two games running. No surprise that they will overcompensate now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Southampton just collapsed. Great for Uniteds goal difference!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

9-0 BOIS!!! BEST GAME IVE WATCHED IN A WHILE! GGMU


----------



## fatman17

Arsenal regressed this past week. 
0-0 v United 
1-2 v Wolverhampton


----------



## Kambojaric

fatman17 said:


> Arsenal regressed this past week.
> 0-0 v United
> 1-2 v Wolverhampton



The Wolves loss was just unfortunate though. I haven't seen Arsenal play such good football in a long time (1st half). Things changed after the Luiz red of course. 

The game did put into spotlight the stupid rule regarding the card defenders receive depending on if they are intending to play the ball or not. Luiz received a red because he did not show any intention to play the ball (clearly trying to get out of the way instead). If he had tackled and potentially injured the Wolves striker on the other hand he would have received a yellow. Absolutely bizarre. Dont think the ref can be blamed as he is simply following the silly law made by the FA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Kambojaric said:


> The Wolves loss was just unfortunate though. I haven't seen Arsenal play such good football in a long time (1st half). Things changed after the Luiz red of course.
> 
> The game did put into spotlight the stupid rule regarding the card defenders receive depending on if they are intending to play the ball or not. Luiz received a red because he did not show any intention to play the ball (clearly trying to get out of the way instead). If he had tackled and potentially injured the Wolves striker on the other hand he would have received a yellow. Absolutely bizarre. Dont think the ref can be blamed as he is simply following the silly law made by the FA.


If I had any hair, I'd be pulling them out.


----------



## WinterFangs

Decent win today, good first half, second half was disappointing however we nicked a goall

edit: Everton equalise as I type this message! Haha well we are the best bottlers aren’t we! man United really do like pissing me off.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

WinterFangs said:


> Decent win today, good first half, second half was disappointing however we nicked a goall
> 
> edit: Everton equalise as I type this message! Haha well we are the best bottlers aren’t we! man United really do like pissing me off.


Should have been 4-0 before they even scored.

Plenty of chances. Failing to be clinical costs us because the defence is so piss leaky. 

Jadon Sancho and one CB needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

masterchief_mirza said:


> Should have been 4-0 before they even scored.
> 
> Plenty of chances. Failing to be clinical costs us because the defence is so piss leaky.
> 
> Jadon Sancho and one CB needed.


Rashford missed 3 easy chances, maguire is so shit, I’ve been saying this for over a year, and Like I’ve said, ole is only doing good because the players are doing good, he tactically is retarded, he always chooses Lindelof and maguire, it never works but ole always chooses them, where bailly? He’s been our best defender but ole never plays him. De gea was poor today but maguire needs to be removed, he has cost us so many games, I agree sancho is needed, and a cb and a cdm, mctominay is ok going forward but crap playing in a cdm role!! we have choked 6 points in the last 12 points, this team will never progress like this, honestly ruined my mood and hope of any title.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Yeh Leicester vs Liverpool hain...






__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com





Yeh hum fans hain...







Aur yeh humara Vardy hora hain!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Kambojaric

WinterFangs said:


> Rashford missed 3 easy chances, maguire is so shit, I’ve been saying this for over a year, and Like I’ve said, ole is only doing good because the players are doing good, he tactically is retarded, he always chooses Lindelof and maguire, it never works but ole always chooses them, where bailly? He’s been our best defender but ole never plays him. De gea was poor today but maguire needs to be removed, he has cost us so many games, I agree sancho is needed, and a cb and a cdm, mctominay is ok going forward but crap playing in a cdm role!! we have choked 6 points in the last 12 points, this team will never progress like this, honestly ruined my mood and hope of any title.



Bailly was injured for the Everton game https://onefootball.com/en/news/rev...utd-defender-bailly-via-car-accident-32328090

He is by far our best defender but seriously is injured half the season. As for Maguire and Lindelöf, neither of them is Utd standard. Lindelöf can still be ok if he has a physical CB partner to help him out but Maguire's speed and vision is atrocious. Playing him means our backline cannot push up and help the midfield dominate games the way a club like Utd should be doing.

For me he is the one who has to be dropped but that will never happen unfortunately because a) the money we spent on his transfer b) he is English

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterFangs

Kambojaric said:


> Bailly was injured for the Everton game https://onefootball.com/en/news/rev...utd-defender-bailly-via-car-accident-32328090
> 
> He is by far our best defender but seriously is injured half the season. As for Maguire and Lindelöf, neither of them is Utd standard. Lindelöf can still be ok if he has a physical CB partner to help him out but Maguire's speed and vision is atrocious. Playing him means our backline cannot push up and help the midfield dominate games the way a club like Utd should be doing.
> 
> For me he is the one who has to be dropped but that will never happen unfortunately because a) the money we spent on his transfer b) he is English


Who chooses the lineup, ole does.

ole Clearly had favourites in the team, them being Fred and mctominay duo and lindelof and maguire duo, ole is not a title winning manager, also the board is shit, upamecano joining bayern, kanate will join Liverpool or Chelsea and united like always will go for a shit cb such as ming, team will never be good enough if the board does not Get their job done.
fun fact, united don’t have a director of football, unlike every other team, therefore meaning we don’t have a direct individual who focuses on transfers.


----------



## WinterFangs

i am proven right yet again! Ole again chooses the retarded defence duo and we draw the game because of them, we should’ve lost de gea saved us from losing!


----------



## Kambojaric

WinterFangs said:


> i am proven right yet again! Ole again chooses the retarded defence duo and we draw the game because of them, we should’ve lost de gea saved us from losing!



Ideally need two new CB during the summer. A top four finish will be good, i felt this way even during the rush of December and January and find it very difficult to believe we will ever win anything under OGS. What amazes me is that Lindelof had the responsibility of taking on Diagne when the captain who is taller than the West Brom striker should be taking him on.

What was even more shocking to me was Fred playing against a team known for parking the bus and playing long balls up front. Fred cant shoot from distance to save his life and his height makes it easy for West Brom to ignore him. Either Matic (if defensively focused) or Van de Beek (offensively focused) should have played instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

@masterchief_mirza 

Recent defeats against Sheff Utd, and draws against Everton and WBA show the inadequacy of the manager. I cant see these results been duplicated with a decent manager. You cant have a set of results like this and expect to challenge. Maguire at 80 million? And all Man U supporters flagging him up? Give Bielsa 80 million and he would have sourced 5 quality players. 
Sorry to say this Mr Mirza but i think he just isnt up to the job.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterFangs

Kambojaric said:


> Ideally need two new CB during the summer. A top four finish will be good, i felt this way even during the rush of December and January and find it very difficult to believe we will ever win anything under OGS. What amazes me is that Lindelof had the responsibility of taking on Diagne when the captain who is taller than the West Brom striker should be taking him on.
> 
> What was even more shocking to me was Fred playing against a team known for parking the bus and playing long balls up front. Fred cant shoot from distance to save his life and his height makes it easy for West Brom to ignore him. Either Matic (if defensively focused) or Van de Beek (offensively focused) should have played instead.


Fred is a decent player, but what role does he have in our team? He can’t score, can’t defend, so what is Fred’s role, he doesn’t crate much chances. We are missing pogba very much, and I can’t think to imagine what will happen when he leaves this summer! 
2 cb are needed like you said, but with United board we will never go for a good cb.
I agree, vdb should’ve played as it suited his play style very much, he could be pogba replacement however knowing ole he will never choose him, and will stick to choosing his favourite players (mctominay Fred - maguire lindelof).


Musings said:


> @masterchief_mirza
> 
> Recent defeats against Sheff Utd, and draws against Everton and WBA show the inadequacy of the manager. I cant see these results been duplicated with a decent manager. You cant have a set of results like this and expect to challenge. Maguire at 80 million? And all Man U supporters flagging him up? Give Bielsa 80 million and he would have sourced 5 quality players.
> Sorry to say this Mr Mirza but i think he just isnt up to the job.......


Maguire was the worst signing I’ve seen in a United shirt ever, in terms of price! i also can’t believe how maguire is still captain and he still in the team, we need to sell him for someone better and younger potentially, don’t see it happening under ole however!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Musings said:


> @masterchief_mirza
> 
> Recent defeats against Sheff Utd, and draws against Everton and WBA show the inadequacy of the manager. I cant see these results been duplicated with a decent manager. You cant have a set of results like this and expect to challenge. Maguire at 80 million? And all Man U supporters flagging him up? Give Bielsa 80 million and he would have sourced 5 quality players.
> Sorry to say this Mr Mirza but i think he just isnt up to the job.......


Bielsa, with his emphasis in fitness and stamina, would be immense at man Utd, who thrive on a pacey counter attacking style.

However, I think folks are exaggerating here. Nobody promised a quick fix to utd's problems. Our mission this year was to put the scowse in their place. This has succeeded. It is evident that last year was a blip. Liverpool are exposed as pretenders. They will melt away, Salah will decline and be sold. 

Man city always always were the real problem and the real focus of our ire. Their oil trading dependent purchasing of premier league titles must be undone, and only Man Utd can do it - and you all, deep down, know this to be true.

I want our fans to calm down and keep things in perspective. 2nd place would be an outstanding season. Stick with Ole. Strengthen the squad and the first team. Sancho and a proper CB. Ideally also a CF - Haaland if possible. Then watch us next season. Ferguson first built his squad for years, before his team entered the zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Arsenal fixture list a terrifying test for Mikel Arteta

by Ross Kennerley
Follow @SwedishRoss

Football matches in sequence over a short space of time is… normal. Every club in the Premier League and across Europe has it, although the added strain of the Christmas period cranks the intensity up for sides like Arsenal.


That’s all done and dusted, with surprising success for the Gunners, as attentions now turn to February/March. The dreaded time of the year if you’re of an Arsenal affiliation.

As cup competitions enter the latter stages, the knockout period of the Europa League and Champions League kicks in and Premier League aims being to be realised or shattered into a thousand pieces, it really is the nitty gritty. Fortunately(?) the Gunners have already kissed goodbye to domestic cups.

For Arsenal, the period wouldn’t be all too bad were it not for the outcome of their European fixtures. The coronavirus pandemic has forced the round of 32 tie with Benfica to be played on not one, but two neutral venues. It’s ludicrous.

Arsenal’s fixture list presents a terrifying test for Mikel Arteta and his team in a season-defining period of the campaign
In these circumstances there is little that can be done. Safety has to be taken into account and rules adhered to, but the decision to play in two different venues on other sides of Europe instead of one single venue over four days, playing it as a one-off game or at least scrapping away goals is pure madness.


What it does is crank up the pressure on Mikel Arteta’s side, who will play in Rome, London, Athens and Leicester in the space of 11 days. The upcoming fixture list even after that is a terrifying prospect.

Arsenal upcoming fixture list:
Benfica (A*) – 18/02/21
Manchester City (H) – 21/02/21
Benfica (H*) – 25/02/21
Leicester (A) – 28/02/21
Burnley (A) – 06/03/21
Tottenham (H) – 13/03/21
West Ham (A) – 20/03/21

Do or Die!


----------



## WinterFangs

fatman17 said:


> Arsenal fixture list a terrifying test for Mikel Arteta
> 
> by Ross Kennerley
> Follow @SwedishRoss
> 
> Football matches in sequence over a short space of time is… normal. Every club in the Premier League and across Europe has it, although the added strain of the Christmas period cranks the intensity up for sides like Arsenal.
> 
> 
> That’s all done and dusted, with surprising success for the Gunners, as attentions now turn to February/March. The dreaded time of the year if you’re of an Arsenal affiliation.
> 
> As cup competitions enter the latter stages, the knockout period of the Europa League and Champions League kicks in and Premier League aims being to be realised or shattered into a thousand pieces, it really is the nitty gritty. Fortunately(?) the Gunners have already kissed goodbye to domestic cups.
> 
> For Arsenal, the period wouldn’t be all too bad were it not for the outcome of their European fixtures. The coronavirus pandemic has forced the round of 32 tie with Benfica to be played on not one, but two neutral venues. It’s ludicrous.
> 
> Arsenal’s fixture list presents a terrifying test for Mikel Arteta and his team in a season-defining period of the campaign
> In these circumstances there is little that can be done. Safety has to be taken into account and rules adhered to, but the decision to play in two different venues on other sides of Europe instead of one single venue over four days, playing it as a one-off game or at least scrapping away goals is pure madness.
> 
> 
> What it does is crank up the pressure on Mikel Arteta’s side, who will play in Rome, London, Athens and Leicester in the space of 11 days. The upcoming fixture list even after that is a terrifying prospect.
> 
> Arsenal upcoming fixture list:
> Benfica (A*) – 18/02/21
> Manchester City (H) – 21/02/21
> Benfica (H*) – 25/02/21
> Leicester (A) – 28/02/21
> Burnley (A) – 06/03/21
> Tottenham (H) – 13/03/21
> West Ham (A) – 20/03/21
> 
> Do or Die!


Every team there is a good team this season, I only see arsenal beating burnley and benfica out of all those, maybe Spurs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

WinterFangs said:


> Every team there is a good team this season, I only see arsenal beating burnley and benfica out of all those, maybe Spurs.


Unfortunately I have to agree with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Arsenal upcoming fixture list:
REPORT CARD 
Benfica (A*) – 18/02/21 DRAW
Manchester City (H) – 21/02/21 LOST 
Benfica (H*) – 25/02/21 WON 
Leicester (A) – 28/02/21 WON 
Burnley (A) – 06/03/21
Tottenham (H) – 13/03/21
West Ham (A) – 20/03/21
2-1-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Arsenal upcoming fixture list:
> REPORT CARD
> Benfica (A*) – 18/02/21 DRAW
> Manchester City (H) – 21/02/21 LOST
> Benfica (H*) – 25/02/21 WON
> Leicester (A) – 28/02/21 WON
> Burnley (A) – 06/03/21
> Tottenham (H) – 13/03/21
> West Ham (A) – 20/03/21
> 2-1-1


I see at least 2 more wins


----------



## Musings

fatman17 said:


> Arsenal upcoming fixture list:
> REPORT CARD
> Benfica (A*) – 18/02/21 DRAW
> Manchester City (H) – 21/02/21 LOST
> Benfica (H*) – 25/02/21 WON
> Leicester (A) – 28/02/21 WON
> Burnley (A) – 06/03/21
> Tottenham (H) – 13/03/21
> West Ham (A) – 20/03/21
> 2-1-1



Looked really god against Leicester. Even with 5 changes made. Shows he has a bit of depth in the team...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Arsenal always finds a way to muck things up. 
Burnley 1, Arsenal 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

Is this where gooners come to cry?

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Musings

dbc said:


> Is this where gooners come to cry?


Highly intellectual contribution - bet that post took some deep thinking and tanking.
@fatman17 - Arsenal aren’t far off from getting their. 2 more players and allowing the youngsters to develop will put them in good stead. Question is have they got the patience or will the manager be dumped prematurely?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

I can see Arsenal surpassing Liverpool this season. Klopp has lost the plot totally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Turingsage

WinterFangs said:


> maguire is so shit, I’ve been saying this for over a year, and Like I’ve said,



So have I. He is not worth the money we paid to get him and he certainly should never be allowed to captain MU.
I will not have a word said against Ole. He is MU through and through like Blackpool rock. His heart is MU unlike the string of non MU managers that followed Ferguson. No foreign managers. We want only those from the MU family.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

fatman17 said:


> Arsenal always finds a way to muck things up.
> Burnley 1, Arsenal 1.


Always. One step forward two steps backwards.
I still can't figure out why Leno passed to Xhaka and not clear the ball? He had a clear view of the Burnley press.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

Musings said:


> Highly intellectual contribution - bet that post took some deep thinking and tanking.
> @fatman17 - Arsenal aren’t far off from getting their. 2 more players and allowing the youngsters to develop will put them in good stead. Question is have they got the patience or will the manager be dumped prematurely?



My friends husband played for Arsenal, I prayed with her for Arsenal to win but our prayers were rarely ever answered in the final years of Arsene Wenger..no disrespect to the long suffering gooner I was once a reluctant gooner myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

dbc said:


> My friends husband played for Arsenal, I prayed with her for Arsenal to win but our prayers were rarely ever answered in the final years of Arsene Wenger..no disrespect to the long suffering gooner I was once a reluctant gooner myself.


Name of friends husband please?
53 mins
Man City 0-2 Man Utd

To cheer up man utd fans.

Personally, I'm sick to my stomach that we play well once in three weeks but down tools against Crystal Palace. Ole makes too many team selection errors too. Shaw and McTominay must start regularly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## dbc

masterchief_mirza said:


> Name of friends husband please?



lol nice try.. here is a hint, if you want to meet celebrities in or around London..send your kids to an exclusive private school..you will run into them....I guarantee it..

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> Name of friends husband please?
> 53 mins
> Man City 0-2 Man Utd
> 
> To cheer up man utd fans.
> 
> Personally, I'm sick to my stomach that we play well once in three weeks but down tools against Crystal Palace. Ole makes too many team selection errors too. Shaw and McTominay must start regularly.


I agree - when they struggle against the likes of Sheffield United one has to question the desire and Ole. Still a cracking win today - can’t see Man City coming back from this ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

Musings said:


> I agree - when they struggle against the likes of Sheffield United one has to question the desire and Ole. Still a cracking win today - can’t see Man City coming back from this ....





masterchief_mirza said:


> Name of friends husband please?
> 53 mins
> Man City 0-2 Man Utd
> 
> To cheer up man utd fans.
> 
> Personally, I'm sick to my stomach that we play well once in three weeks but down tools against Crystal Palace. Ole makes too many team selection errors too. Shaw and McTominay must start regularly.


Let’s hope city crumble after this.

however notice this, whenever oles job is In question, always, I mean always Man united show up, seems weird, happened multiple times before, now I see us going on a short run and then crumbling again.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

WinterFangs said:


> Let’s hope city crumble after this.
> 
> however notice this, whenever oles job is In question, always, I mean always Man united show up, seems weird, happened multiple times before, now I see us going on a short run and then crumbling again.


That's a valid point. At least the players do play for him though....if only when his job's on the line. They're perhaps just scared of who might come in after Ole.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

masterchief_mirza said:


> Personally, I'm sick to my stomach that we play well once in three weeks but down tools against Crystal Palace. Ole makes too many team selection errors too. Shaw and McTominay must start regularly.



To be honest I'm not surprised at all that we won today. We have shown many times this season and even last year that we can defend deep and hit the "better" teams on the counter attack. City were always going to press and leave space at the back.

The problem is against the "park the bus" teams. We have little in terms of creativity barring Fernandes and occasionally Pogba to break down such teams. The fact that Ole chooses to play two DMs against such teams doesn't help things either.

If United is to become a title challenging team then we will need to win against the likes of West Brom and Palace. That will only happen when the back line pushes forward and there is more creativity and energy in the final third allowing direct one touch football!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e

@Arsalan how is our fav mid table team doing?


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> That's a valid point. At least the players do play for him though....if only when his job's on the line. They're perhaps just scared of who might come in after Ole.


May be the right time for someone with quality - someone who always delivers - someone that’s known to be the messiah - someone that’s never been relegated ...... yep Sam Allardyce time 😉


WinterFangs said:


> Let’s hope city crumble after this.


Not going to happen - City have put a set of results together and even with injuries have risen to the top. Now he’s got a bench that would start for any other team in the premiership - the league is theirs IMO

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

Musings said:


> May be the right time for someone with quality - someone who always delivers - someone that’s known to be the messiah - someone that’s never been relegated ...... yep Sam Allardyce time 😉

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Kambojaric said:


> To be honest I'm not surprised at all that we won today. We have shown many times this season and even last year that we can defend deep and hit the "better" teams on the counter attack. City were always going to press and leave space at the back.
> 
> The problem is against the "park the bus" teams. We have little in terms of creativity barring Fernandes and occasionally Pogba to break down such teams. The fact that Ole chooses to play two DMs against such teams doesn't help things either.
> 
> If United is to become a title challenging team then we will need to win against the likes of West Brom and Palace. That will only happen when the back line pushes forward and there is more creativity and energy in the final third allowing direct one touch football!


Agreed wholeheartedly!


----------



## Turingsage

Musings said:


> someone that’s never been relegated ...... yep Sam Allardyce time 😉



Sam's ONLY quality is to keep failing bottom feeders in league from slipping into the championship. That's it nothing more. Give him a team from the top 5 and I guarantee he will ensure they finish mid table at best. He has had chances running top clubs and bombed.
What MU needs is someone with MU history and commitment. MU players react well for managers that are part of the MU history or achieved history with MU over many years like Fergy.
MU reacts badly to fancy managers with a long list of credentials from other teams. These managers do not fit MU like Morhino . Pogba's on again off again does not help.
Ole is here for the long run, get used to it.


----------



## fatman17

masterchief_mirza said:


> I can see Arsenal surpassing Liverpool this season. Klopp has lost the plot totally.


Lol


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> I can see Arsenal surpassing Liverpool this season. Klopp has lost the plot totally.


Yesterdays defeat was rock bottom. Leeds need another 3 points to stay in the premiership and the good news is we still have to play Leeds. A great time to play them i guess!


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

Liverpool must be really in big trouble if Fulham beat them at home. i watched Fulham in the playoff final and they are shocking. if they stay up in the place of the premier league team then that premier league manager needs to get sacked immediately.


----------



## yuba

Liverpool problem is they did not strengthen when at the top this team is exhausted and put the injuries into the mix and we are in trouble. This season is over but I think next season with the owners opening wallet and players returning we be back. To play fabhino and Henderson in the middle and not as CB will make a big impact jota is back add a few new players and this team can hopefully get things right


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Musings said:


> Yesterdays defeat was rock bottom. Leeds need another 3 points to stay in the premiership and the good news is we still have to play Leeds. A great time to play them i guess!


Leeds could actually do a 7-2 on Liverpool. I expect lots of goals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> Leeds could actually do a 7-2 on Liverpool. I expect lots of goals.


I’d be happy with a 1-0 old style Arsenal win mate. Just need another win then il get get my cigar out.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## WinterFangs

Any1 saw the europa league game today? amad the GOAT!
hendersons fail costs us the game, and people try say replace him with de gea, funny.
maguire is shit in defence and can’t score open goals, sorry but we wasted 80million on a rock, not even a fridge.
mctominay needs to learn to defend if he plays a cdm role, could’ve gone for the header during the last goal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Europa league 

Olympiacos 1 
Arsenal 3 
Gunners dominated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

WinterFangs said:


> Any1 saw the europa league game today? amad the GOAT!
> hendersons fail costs us the game, and people try say replace him with de gea, funny.
> maguire is shit in defence and can’t score open goals, sorry but we wasted 80million on a rock, not even a fridge.
> mctominay needs to learn to defend if he plays a cdm role, could’ve gone for the header during the last goal.


Sadly for Man U fans your analysis is bang on. Game should have been closed down. I really think Maguire is useless especially what they paid for him. 
Still think the major problem is @masterchief_mirza s hero - OGS. He just aint cut to be the Man U manager.


fatman17 said:


> Europa league
> 
> Olympiacos 1
> Arsenal 3
> Gunners dominated



I knew your juices would be flowing this morning sir!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e

WinterFangs said:


> Any1 saw the europa league game today? amad the GOAT!
> hendersons fail costs us the game, and people try say replace him with de gea, funny.
> maguire is shit in defence and can’t score open goals, sorry but we wasted 80million on a rock, not even a fridge.
> mctominay needs to learn to defend if he plays a cdm role, could’ve gone for the header during the last goal.


utd were shit milan deserved more!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

newb3e said:


> utd were shit milan deserved more!


Milan deserved it, and it’s coming from a United fan, 100%, the handball disallowed goal should’ve counted, VAR is destroying our game.


Musings said:


> Sadly for Man U fans your analysis is bang on. Game should have been closed down. I really think Maguire is useless especially what they paid for him.
> Still think the major problem is @masterchief_mirza s hero - OGS. He just aint cut to be the Man U manager.
> 
> 
> I knew your juices would be flowing this morning sir!


OGS is not cut out for it, I’ve said it before, however if he gets me the players I want that could improve the team I’m more than happy for him to stay, I want to give OGS atleast another year before judging him fully, but my gut feeling is, he is not the man.


fatman17 said:


> Europa league
> 
> Olympiacos 1
> Arsenal 3
> Gunners dominated


Willian has been surprisingly good past 2 games, deserves more credit despite the huge amount of hate he gets from arsenal fans, rightly so

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

WinterFangs said:


> Milan deserved it, and it’s coming from a United fan, 100%, the handball disallowed goal should’ve counted, VAR is destroying our game.


also a utd fan not a ole fan! i just want him gone asap!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Big game tonight 
Arsenal v Spurs 
Let's Go Gunners!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Big game tonight
> Arsenal v Spurs
> Let's Go Gunners!


How Sweet it is! 

Arsenal 2, Spurs 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> How Sweet it is!
> 
> Arsenal 2, Spurs 1.


Except for the last 10 minutes arsenal dominated the game. good to see local English players coming thru.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

fatman17 said:


> Except for the last 10 minutes arsenal dominated the game. good to see local English players coming thru.


In all honesty - Spurs i felt had turn the corner with Bale finding his form and Kane coming back from injury would be too much for the youth of Arsenal. They looked much better than Spurs. Good win....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Musings said:


> In all honesty - Spurs i felt had turn the corner with Bale finding his form and Kane coming back from injury would be too much for the youth of Arsenal. They looked much better than Spurs. Good win....


" Since Tottenham beat Arsenal to go top of the league in December, they have played a top half Premier League team 8 times (7 in the league, 1 in FA Cup). They have lost all 8 of those games. Mourinho masterclass."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Another Big game for the gunners. 
WHU v Arsenal, Sunday.


----------



## WinterFangs

We are currently down 2-1 to Leicester in the fa cup.
im now confident, OLE IS NOT THE PERSON for this job, Bruno is saving oles job.
he has NO idea on what subs to make or any tactics, he takes off vdb and pogba who have been the best in the pitch and keeps on Fred, who’s been the worst player in the pitch, still plays lindelof and maguire who cost us the two goals, and somehow ole doesn’t still get it. GET OLE out of this club, no hope in him, if you disagree you’ll see soon by why he’s not the man for the job, I’d love for him to prove me wrong but his decision making and favouritism for players is ruining this club.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Another Big game for the gunners.
> WHU v Arsenal, Sunday.


Thanks to the hammers for scoring 5 goals. Lol

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

fatman17 said:


> Thanks to the hammers for scoring 5 goals. Lol


J Lingz the gunners worst nightmare


----------



## Musings

WinterFangs said:


> We are currently down 2-1 to Leicester in the fa cup.
> im now confident, OLE IS NOT THE PERSON for this job, Bruno is saving oles job.
> he has NO idea on what subs to make or any tactics, he takes off vdb and pogba who have been the best in the pitch and keeps on Fred, who’s been the worst player in the pitch, still plays lindelof and maguire who cost us the two goals, and somehow ole doesn’t still get it. GET OLE out of this club, no hope in him, if you disagree you’ll see soon by why he’s not the man for the job, I’d love for him to prove me wrong but his decision making and favouritism for players is ruining this club.


Mate agree with you. Look at Ole and his track record. Whats he achieved to merit the job he has? Apart from all the right words and phrases after a loss or win - he is simply out of his depth. The club has wasted this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

Musings said:


> Mate agree with you. Look at Ole and his track record. Whats he achieved to merit the job he has? Apart from all the right words and phrases after a loss or win - he is simply out of his depth. The club has wasted this year.


Agreed. This is ole, the face of our team after our defeat, in fact he’s always like this after every defeat.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Musings

WinterFangs said:


> Agreed. This is ole, the face of our team after our defeat, in fact he’s always like this after every defeat.
> View attachment 726848


He’s smiling because his weekly wage is a reported £177,000 per week. It’s an astonishing amount of money for someone that is unproven and would struggle to clean his own car.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

If anyone here watches AFTV. Rip Claude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

WinterFangs said:


> If anyone here watches AFTV. Rip Claude.


Sad news indeed RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

WinterFangs said:


> If anyone here watches AFTV. Rip Claude.


i used to 2 yrs back it used to be fun but now le arses are mid lvl so no fun! and yes rip old guy!


WinterFangs said:


> Agreed. This is ole, the face of our team after our defeat, in fact he’s always like this after every defeat.
> View attachment 726848


utd promoted some guy to DoF position while final authority to sign players still with Ole and woodward both dumb fks who know nothing about football!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

WinterFangs said:


> If anyone here watches AFTV. Rip Claude.



Yeah I found out yesterday. Watch AFTV occasionally (when the gunners lose of course for comedy purposes) but they are dedicated fans no doubt. RIP Claude.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterFangs

@newb3e 

exactly, he is dof by name, end of day glazers and ed Woodward will be the one who will decide who to sign and give the final yes or no for the players.


----------



## newb3e

WinterFangs said:


> @newb3e
> 
> exactly, he is dof by name, end of day glazers and ed Woodward will be the one who will decide who to sign and give the final yes or no for the players.


with the current system i dont see utd winning league ever! this system favors shyt british players,players like rashfrod and jones get big contract and then utd dont have funds to buy actual footballers! oles football is still influenced by SAF era football (SAf was the biggest manager at his time) he still wants players to run and not the ball todays football is all about player position and passing and utd dont have player who can pass the ball in tight spot and break the defense other than bruno.if you watch carefully ole still rellys on wingers running and cross and that football is old outdated and boring now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

newb3e said:


> with the current system i dont see utd winning league ever! this system favors shyt british players,players like rashfrod and jones get big contract and then utd dont have funds to buy actual footballers! oles football is still influenced by SAF era football (SAf was the biggest manager at his time) he still wants players to run and not the ball todays football is all about player position and passing and utd dont have player who can pass the ball in tight spot and break the defense other than bruno.if you watch carefully ole still rellys on wingers running and cross and that football is old outdated and boring now!


It’s the club and fans aswell, I won’t be surprised if martial, van de beek or even Bruno leave the club soon, there’s no ambition or even a end goal at united anymore. Fans are equally to blame, they support English players till the end but criticise foreign players over small mistakes, but when English players play much worse they ignore it, eg. Martial or De gea play one bad game and everyone online targets them, rashford misses 25 one on one chances but scores the 26th and fans call him the best english striker. Ole is also not the solution, his favouritism for lindelof and maguire / Fred and mctominay is destroying the club, they produce no forward balls so people like martial or rashford don’t get much chances, but ole for some reason loves them despite every loss and game chokes ever.


----------



## newb3e

WinterFangs said:


> It’s the club and fans aswell, I won’t be surprised if martial, van de beek or even Bruno leave the club soon, there’s no ambition or even a end goal at united anymore. Fans are equally to blame, they support English players till the end but criticise foreign players over small mistakes, but when English players play much worse they ignore it, eg. Martial or De gea play one bad game and everyone online targets them, rashford misses 25 one on one chances but scores the 26th and fans call him the best english striker. Ole is also not the solution, his favouritism for lindelof and maguire / Fred and mctominay is destroying the club, they produce no forward balls so people like martial or rashford don’t get much chances, but ole for some reason loves them despite every loss and game chokes ever.


ohh man dont get me started on maguire that guy has to be the shittest utd captain in history like seriously why the fk is he even in the team!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

newb3e said:


> ohh man dont get me started on maguire that guy has to be the shittest utd captain in history like seriously why the fk is he even in the team!



what a coincidence, maguire scored today for England and all I see is some of the delusional fan base calling maguire the best cb in England and Manchester United, it’s really so dumb how some of these fans are so biased there’s nothing we can do to save the club if people’s mindset is like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

WinterFangs said:


> what a coincidence, maguire scored today for England and all I see is some of the delusional fan base calling maguire the best cb in England and Manchester United, it’s really so dumb how some of these fans are so biased there’s nothing we can do to save the club if people’s mindset is like this.


exactly! utd will remain a mid table team now and thats sad! i blame this obsession with culture and heritage this "utd way" and yes the management!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

WinterFangs said:


> If anyone here watches AFTV. Rip Claude.


Ye only 58 - that’s no age at all. RIP Claude are your passionate rants about the Arsenal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Arsenal 0, Liverpool 3 
Absolutely pathetic performance by arsenal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterFangs

@newb3e
i am officially done with united, officially.

we are putting de gea in the transfer list end of this season and will be paying the rest of his contract just to let him go, why? To keep the english gk Henderson, he is not even good, I’ve seen his few games and he made many mistakes. How are we treating someone who stayed with us through this rough period and decline Madrid 3 times, just to be let go for a average goalkeeper. And the amount of bs I hear from fans Saying it’s good de gea is getting let go off. Can’t wait for them to cry over de gea in a season.

just check the comments of this tweet and you’ll see how retarded our fan base is, honestly thinking of not watching football anymore :

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378491217906954245

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

WinterFangs said:


> @newb3e
> i am officially done with united, officially.
> 
> we are putting de gea in the transfer list end of this season and will be paying the rest of his contract just to let him go, why? To keep the english gk Henderson, he is not even good, I’ve seen his few games and he made many mistakes. How are we treating someone who stayed with us through this rough period and decline Madrid 3 times, just to be let go for a average goalkeeper. And the amount of bs I hear from fans Saying it’s good de gea is getting let go off. Can’t wait for them to cry over de gea in a season.
> 
> just check the comments of this tweet and you’ll see how retarded our fan base is, honestly thinking of not watching football anymore :
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378491217906954245



i feel for de gea he stayed at utd to be repalced by british turd!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

fatman17 said:


> Arsenal 0, Liverpool 3
> Absolutely pathetic performance by arsenal


Poor performance - expected more from Arsenal. Just not good enough.


WinterFangs said:


> @newb3e
> i am officially done with united, officially.
> 
> we are putting de gea in the transfer list end of this season and will be paying the rest of his contract just to let him go, why? To keep the english gk Henderson, he is not even good, I’ve seen his few games and he made many mistakes. How are we treating someone who stayed with us through this rough period and decline Madrid 3 times, just to be let go for a average goalkeeper. And the amount of bs I hear from fans Saying it’s good de gea is getting let go off. Can’t wait for them to cry over de gea in a season.
> 
> just check the comments of this tweet and you’ll see how retarded our fan base is, honestly thinking of not watching football anymore :
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378491217906954245


I’m sorry to say it’s not just the keeper that iffy - unless they get rid of OGS - they aren’t going anywhere - weak manager. Tried his best to lose to Brighton last night

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

Musings said:


> Poor performance - expected more from Arsenal. Just not good enough.
> 
> I’m sorry to say it’s not just the keeper that iffy - unless they get rid of OGS - they aren’t going anywhere - weak manager. Tried his best to lose to Brighton last night


Agreed, I’ve said it under some comments on yt too, ole is ruining the club. Decisions like these he is making is clearly showing his favouritism, he is ready to let off a world class proven goalie and making a bet with a young goalkeeper who may not even live up to his hype or potential.


----------



## Musings

WinterFangs said:


> Agreed, I’ve said it under some comments on yt too, ole is ruining the club. Decisions like these he is making is clearly showing his favouritism, he is ready to let* off a world class proven goalie* and making a bet with a young goalkeeper who may not even live up to his hype or potential.



To say he is world class is a bit embarrassing - how many howlers and mistakes has he made in the last year? Do world class players do this so regularly? He in my opinion is overrated and to say he gets paid 1.4 million and still have so many howlers is not good enough. Lets agree to differ. BTW Henderson is not a replacement - that i have to agree with you.


----------



## WinterFangs

Musings said:


> To say he is world class is a bit embarrassing - how many howlers and mistakes has he made in the last year? Do world class players do this so regularly? He in my opinion is overrated and to say he gets paid 1.4 million and still have so many howlers is not good enough. Lets agree to differ. BTW Henderson is not a replacement - that i have to agree with you.


This year I haven’t seen him make any mistakes, maybe 1, last season yes, but every goalkeeper makes some mistakes, you can’t write him off over one bad season. Rn who can we get to be better than de gea, no one. De gea this season has saved us so many times.


----------



## fatman17

Arsenal Europa QF campaign in trouble as SPraga leads on away goals


----------



## Kambojaric

Solid win for Man U yesterday. Could clearly see how angry the players were after Son's Oscar worthy performance leading to the first United goal being ruled out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Musings

Kambojaric said:


> Solid win for Man U yesterday. Could clearly see how angry the players were after Son's Oscar worthy performance leading to the first United goal being ruled out.



Son really must be embarrassed at the way he fell over as if he had been shot.....

Have to say performance of the week has to be Leeds beating Man City - didnt see that coming especially down to 10 men for the whole of the 2nd half.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

@Musings @WinterFangs 

The DDG situationis an odd one. He's an excellent shot stopper, but his distribution isn't great, he's never been one to boss the backline and he defintely doesn't like to play the role of sweeper keeper which the modern game increasingly demands. 

He has been world class, but i think a part of that has always been helped by how far back we've sat as a team meaning that any shots that did come in relied on his instinct, which i think is better than his judgement. I don't have the stats to prove it, but i reckon DDG is better when he only has a short time to make a decision, rather than if he's got a few seconds to watch a 1 on 1 or can see a counter attack build up behind a high back line. 

I'm not sure Henderson is the answer. In my opinion he has to prove himself. He got the first team slot because DDG was away on paternity leave. Now he's back, he's got to earn the first team slot back, equally Henderson has to prove he's worthy of keeping it. Personally DDG is the first name on the teamsheet for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

313ghazi said:


> @Musings @WinterFangs
> 
> The DDG situationis an odd one. He's an excellent shot stopper, but his distribution isn't great, he's never been one to boss the backline and he defintely doesn't like to play the role of sweeper keeper which the modern game increasingly demands.
> 
> He has been world class, but i think a part of that has always been helped by how far back we've sat as a team meaning that any shots that did come in relied on his instinct, which i think is better than his judgement. I don't have the stats to prove it, but i reckon DDG is better when he only has a short time to make a decision, rather than if he's got a few seconds to watch a 1 on 1 or can see a counter attack build up behind a high back line.
> 
> I'm not sure Henderson is the answer. In my opinion he has to prove himself. He got the first team slot because DDG was away on paternity leave. Now he's back, he's got to earn the first team slot back, equally Henderson has to prove he's worthy of keeping it. Personally DDG is the first name on the teamsheet for me.




DDG is on ridiculous money and is therefore not a long term option for us unfortunately. If we want to keep him beyond 2023 we will have to allocate an even larger share of the budget to him which is just impossible in my opinion. I would rather we make Henderson the number 1 already and give him more PL and CL/Europa League experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

Kambojaric said:


> DDG is on ridiculous money and is therefore not a long term option for us unfortunately. If we want to keep him beyond 2023 we will have to allocate an even larger share of the budget to him which is just impossible in my opinion. I would rather we make Henderson the number 1 already and give him more PL and CL/Europa League experience.



Oh yeah, i see no value in keeping him longer than his current contract if he's very expensive. He doesn't add as much value to the team nowadays as his wage packet reflects. If he wants to stay and compete for a spot - fine, if not we should get a good price for him. He's an excellent keeper, but we're evolving as a team from what we were 3-4 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

313ghazi said:


> Oh yeah, i see no value in keeping him longer than his current contract if he's very expensive. He doesn't add as much value to the team nowadays as his wage packet reflects. If he wants to stay and compete for a spot - fine, if not we should get a good price for him. He's an excellent keeper, but we're evolving as a team from what we were 3-4 years ago.



No doubt an excellent keeper agreed and for so many seasons he was the only world class player in our squad. In that context his wage is not surprising and given the norms of modern day football even justifiable. Nevertheless as you are saying United have evolved now and keeping him in the squad with his astronomical wages is actually holding us back now. He is good but not that good relative to the rest of the squad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## fatman17

Arsenal dominate SU. In 9th place. To hover around 8th to 10th. Don't see them any better than this


----------



## Kambojaric

fatman17 said:


> Arsenal dominate SU. In 9th place. To hover around 8th to 10th. Don't see them any better than this



Glad Martinelli got to play from start yesterday. The youth are your way out of the mid-table. You can see the hunger in players like Saka and Rowe. Otherwise Arsenal need to spend big but Kroenke is not going to do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs




----------



## WinterFangs

European super league confirmed, thats football ruined for everyone now, they have officially killed off the sport for their own greed, killed off the whole English football system, and I’m disgusted by the glazers and everyone who took the initiative to make this stupid decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

WinterFangs said:


> European super league confirmed, thats football ruined for everyone now, they have officially killed off the sport for their own greed, killed off the whole English football system, and I’m disgusted by the glazers and everyone who took the initiative to make this stupid decision.



Disgusting decision and at the worst possible time as well given the economic climate and covid. Millions are struggling to find jobs across Europe and these greedy billionaires think people would gladly accept them destroying the soul of football, a lonely source of joy for so many in these difficult times. How detached are they from the rest of society for them to even remotely think was a good idea that fans would love.

As a United fan this is beyond embarrassing and couldn't agree with Gary Neville more when he said earlier today that this decision will lead to fans leaving the club.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WinterFangs

Kambojaric said:


> Disgusting decision and at the worst possible time as well given the economic climate and covid. Millions are struggling to find jobs across Europe and these greedy billionaires think people would gladly accept them destroying the soul of football, a lonely source of joy for so many in these difficult times. How detached are they from the rest of society for them to even remotely think was a good idea that fans would love.
> 
> As a United fan this is beyond embarrassing and couldn't agree with Gary Neville more when he said earlier today that this decision will lead to fans leaving the club.


I will honestly stop watching football, might aswell start supporting brentford since their the closest club to me And I’ve been to their games. Been a life long united supporter too.


----------



## Musings

WinterFangs said:


> European super league confirmed, thats football ruined for everyone now, they have officially killed off the sport for their own greed, killed off the whole English football system, and I’m disgusted by the glazers and everyone who took the initiative to make this stupid decision.


Won’t happen. They have created this crap to readdress the distribution of wealth and negotiate a larger slice of the cake. Purely a greed concept and simply won’t gain traction as even Boris Johnson has voiced strong objection. The greedy 12 have just asked for a larger slice of cake. Fans will simply reject it too. The fat cats are simply too fat. Besides I think it’s a bit rich for Arsenal and Tottenham to be in the permanent 12. They won’t be qualifying or anywhere near the champions league this year or in fact the next several years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

Musings said:


> Won’t happen. They have created this crap to readdress the distribution of wealth and negotiate a larger slice of the cake. Purely a greed concept and simply won’t gain traction as even Boris Johnson has voiced strong objection. The greedy 12 have just asked for a larger slice of cake. Fans will simply reject it too. The fat cats are simply too fat. Besides I think it’s a bit rich for Arsenal and Tottenham to be in the permanent 12. They won’t be qualifying or anywhere near the champions league this year or in fact the next several years


It will, they’ve already posted it all in their websites, date pretty much confirmed for august 12th. Arsenal are in the perm 12 since kronke is VC. Fans will reject it, but eventually most will get used to it, besides the one who stop watching football or supporting them, and the newer generation will slowly adapt to it.


----------



## Musings

WinterFangs said:


> It will, they’ve already posted it all in their websites, date pretty much confirmed for august 12th. Arsenal are in the perm 12 since kronke is VC. Fans will reject it, but eventually most will get used to it, besides the one who stop watching football or supporting them, and the newer generation will slowly adapt to it.


Tell you what - I will have a bet with you - I bet u a £1 it won’t happen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

WinterFangs said:


> It will, they’ve already posted it all in their websites, date pretty much confirmed for august 12th. Arsenal are in the perm 12 since kronke is VC. Fans will reject it, but eventually most will get used to it, besides the one who stop watching football or supporting them, and the newer generation will slowly adapt to it.


its stupid arsenal and man utd struggling to qualify in CL are part of super league nonsense!


----------



## WinterFangs

newb3e said:


> its stupid arsenal and man utd struggling to qualify in CL are part of super league nonsense!


Man Utd are through cl, u mean Spurs and Arsenal. 


Musings said:


> Tell you what - I will have a bet with you - I bet u a £1 it won’t happen


Okay £1 it is

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## newb3e

WinterFangs said:


> Man Utd are through cl, u mean Spurs and Arsenal.
> 
> Okay £1 it is


after some years they are in CL and be out of first stage the way utd team is atm! Utd is not an elite club anymore they dont deserve to be in super league!


----------



## Musings

WinterFangs said:


> Man Utd are through cl, u mean Spurs and Arsenal.
> 
> Okay £1 it is



Apparently Jose refused to take the training session in protest and has been sacked.....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Affanakad0t.

Musings said:


> Apparently Jose refused to take the training session in protest and has been sacked.....


Its fake. Lots of rumours going around right now on Twitter. Follow fabrizio romano for authentic news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

FOOTBALL: Jose Mourinho has been sacked as manager of Tottenham

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

Musings said:


> Apparently Jose refused to take the training session in protest and has been sacked.....


Jose makes more money after getting sacked (£100 million altogether)
Manchester United stand down from the ECA, Ed woodward stands down from UEFA roles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

@masterchief_mirza 
Tottenham joining a European super league is like Bananaman getting called up as an Avenger.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## yuba

As someone that has followed the reds since 86 not happy with this move . This is pure greed but uefa and the premier league acting like they not in it for money is a load of shit and Boris sticking his ore is not needed . It's a stand off now what will the league be without the big six what will happen to tv money without them. Uefa takes out something like 300 million in administration FIFA giving Qatar the world cup was money under the table it's all about money. Will, I still go to Anfield whenever I can get a ticket yes will I still follow them yes but this not good. We loved calling ourselves European royalty what if our 6 European cups are stripped then what. I never followed international football apart from the world cup and I associate England fans with the ones that did not want john Barnes playing because he blacks it just what I feel. We should get more money from the pot but this will be boring 15 clubs playing each other 4 times each when you add the other 5 clubs will take the shine off it . Uefa should have controlled the spending of city and chelsea with its rules but let them off with small fines lets see how it plays out . And the spuds and arsenal in it having not won the european cup is weird city no fan base this will kill football

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yuba

newb3e said:


> its stupid arsenal and man utd struggling to qualify in CL are part of super league nonsense!


Arsenal maybe hate the scum but biggest fan base history


----------



## yuba

Musings said:


> @masterchief_mirza
> Tottenham joining a European super league is like Bananaman getting called up as an Avenger.


I never used to mind the spuds they had some great players Hoddle waddle the two Argentinians but when they qualified for the champs league the first time the shit their fans talked about was unbearable hate them since.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

I believe it is an elaborate ruse personally. The big six are posturing for their own interests and (I hope) they are not likely to actually follow through. They are bullying UEFA into some serious reforms that will benefit them as profit spinning mega brands, like American style sporting franchises.

At least I hope it's this. As stomach churning as these 6 self styled "footballing oligarchs" are with their ongoing manipulation of UEFA (e.g. the way Man City and Chelsea continue to dodge severe punishment for FFP and transfer wrangling is disgraceful), this periodic spasmodic bullying rage is far more preferable to them forming a breakaway league altogether.


Musings said:


> Tell you what - I will have a bet with you - I bet u a £1 it won’t happen


I hope you're right. Football players do this sort of power play all the time, threatening to leave to force the club to offer a superior contract etc. Why wouldn't clubs do the same?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

Musings said:


> @masterchief_mirza
> Tottenham joining a European super league is like Bananaman getting called up as an Avenger.





masterchief_mirza said:


> I believe it is an elaborate ruse personally. The big six are posturing for their own interests and (I hope) they are not likely to actually follow through. They are bullying UEFA into some serious reforms that will benefit them as profit spinning mega brands, like American style sporting franchises.
> 
> At least I hope it's this. As stomach churning as these 6 self styled "footballing oligarchs" are with their ongoing manipulation of UEFA (e.g. the way Man City and Chelsea continue to dodge severe punishment for FFP and transfer wrangling is disgraceful), this periodic spasmodic bullying rage is far more preferable to them forming a breakaway league altogether.
> 
> I hope you're right. Football players do this sort of power play all the time, threatening to leave to force the club to offer a superior contract etc. Why wouldn't clubs do the same?


How the hell has city sold as many shirts as Liverpool and sponsorship from state-owned companies is a farce. They have ruined football and lied and cheated to get past financial fair play . You are right this is a way to get more of a say by them to get more money and say from uefa. Got to laugh at how these organisations trying to say this is greed by the big clubs when they have been nothing but greed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

yuba said:


> How the hell has city sold as many shirts as Liverpool and sponsorship from state-owned companies is a farce. They have ruined football and lied and cheated to get past financial fair play . You are right this is a way to get more of a say by them to get more money and say from uefa. Got to laugh at how these organisations trying to say this is greed by the big clubs when they have been nothing but greed


Talking of money - I bought an away Leeds kit for my 6 year old today - with his name on the back of the shirt ( costing £2.50 per letter ) it came to £75...... I reckon the normal price would be £10 if that. World gone mad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WinterFangs

Musings said:


> Talking of money - I bought an away Leeds kit for my 6 year old today - with his name on the back of the shirt ( costing £2.50 per letter ) it came to £75...... I reckon the normal price would be £10 if that. World gone mad.


I remember for my 6th birthday my mum got me a man utd blue AIG kit with ronaldo on the back for £8 😂 those were the days, now they are over priced and half the shirts are just full of sponsors

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arsalan

Musings said:


> Talking of money - I bought an away Leeds kit for my 6 year old today - with his name on the back of the shirt ( costing £2.50 per letter ) it came to £75...... I reckon the normal price would be £10 if that. World gone mad.


The price of BRAND! 

Hey congratulations, a well earned draw last night.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

WinterFangs said:


> I remember for my 6th birthday my mum got me a man utd blue AIG kit with ronaldo on the back for £8 😂 those were the days, now they are over priced and half the shirts are just full of sponsors


I’m just happy I didn’t call my son Mohammad arsalan bin salman Ahmad Younis - at £2.50 a letter - I’d be bankrupt.....


Arsalan said:


> The price of BRAND!
> 
> Hey congratulations, a well earned draw last night.


Your boys were lucky bro - if we had Rodrigo and Raphinia not injured we would have won

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> The price of BRAND!
> 
> Hey congratulations, a well earned draw last night.


Hello my friend!

walking all alone this season!  :p


----------



## yuba

Musings said:


> Talking of money - I bought an away Leeds kit for my 6 year old today - with his name on the back of the shirt ( costing £2.50 per letter ) it came to £75...... I reckon the normal price would be £10 if that. World gone mad.


Just so expensive and the price to take my nephew to game food and travel at Anfield 300 odd quid when train from south east included . You dont mind when you win but lose and that long trip south a killer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

yuba said:


> Just so expensive and the price to take my nephew to game food and travel at Anfield 300 odd quid when train from south east included . You dont mind when you win but lose and that long trip south a killer



Seriously consider supporting a local team - your Liverpool team will always have its place but i think thats the way to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

One of the reasons for joining ESL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

yuba said:


> Just so expensive and the price to take my nephew to game food and travel at Anfield 300 odd quid when train from south east included . You dont mind when you win but lose and that long trip south a killer





Arsalan said:


> The price of BRAND!
> 
> Hey congratulations, a well earned draw last night.


Pissed me off but they deserved that after we missed chances and ran out of steam but leeds been playing good


Musings said:


> Seriously consider supporting a local team - your Liverpool team will always have its place but i think thats the way to go.


Cant do it just don't feel the same. My local team is Gillingham went to a few games just with a mate it not the same
Have to laugh at sky acting like its for the good of the game and not profits. If this goes ahead they know what viewing figures will be for the league minus the big four and citeh and the spuds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

fatman17 said:


> One of the reasons for joining ESL
> View attachment 735766




Respectively dont agree. Barcelona have 1 billion debt and Madrid have 900 million debt. These 2 hounds of baskeville will apparently be running the show. They have shown clearly they are incapable of this and the only reason for them to go down this road is to hide and wash away their own inadequacies and mismanagement. Its really a shower of crap.

With respect i dont see Arsenal being in the top 30 clubs in Europe - for them to sit their and expect a permanent seat at the table is a bit rich.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yuba

Musings said:


> Respectively dont agree. Barcelona have 1 billion debt and Madrid have 900 million debt. These 2 hounds of baskeville will apparently be running the show. They have shown clearly they are incapable of this and the only reason for them to go down this road is to hide and wash away their own inadequacies and mismanagement. Its really a shower of crap.
> 
> With respect i dont see Arsenal being in the top 30 clubs in Europe - for them to sit their and expect a permanent seat at the table is a bit rich.


I dont know if true but i remember years ago real were 100 million in debt and the madrd municipality brought their old training ground for the amount of debt could be a lie but remember it. Buy all big names around the world and rack up debt while a basic monopoly of the league. Unsettle a player and make club sell as Barca did with our little magician and not really have a place for him. Then treat him like shit for not fitting in serves him right but they a bunch of shithouse teams. Liverpool is selling their soul but what else can we do city has just ruined our league and where was the premier league then. United and liverpool along with arsenal built a foundation and history to get where they were city cant fill their ground but somehow sell the same amount of shirts as Liverpool. To just blame the 12 is wrong the premier league let the oil wealth and Russian in UEFA did not enforce their own FFP rules and fifa are a mafia. . And before the russian chelsea were a shit racist club the spuds have a good history but should not even hold the door open for the other clubs they not won shit but that ok a shiny stadium is all that is needed this all stinks they care about money and they all deserve blame. Klopp was left to take questions yesterday and my respect for him is even more then before where were the owners they should be explaining

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Musings said:


> Respectively dont agree. Barcelona have 1 billion debt and Madrid have 900 million debt. These 2 hounds of baskeville will apparently be running the show. They have shown clearly they are incapable of this and the only reason for them to go down this road is to hide and wash away their own inadequacies and mismanagement. Its really a shower of crap.
> 
> With respect i dont see Arsenal being in the top 30 clubs in Europe - for them to sit their and expect a permanent seat at the table is a bit rich.


I didn't make this up. At the end of the day, it's about money not the fans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

I'm against this but why the hell is Boris johnson such a whore he now getting involved because of his love of the game and looking at proposals to block this. When you have a tory toff and uefa the league and FIFA on one side the esl looks like it could be a good idea and cant forget sky and bt. Money money money this our choice . If it truly in the interest of fair play the rules are there to enforce them. lower clubs like west ham wanted the league canceled last year to avoid the chance to get relegated leaving the redmen missing out on league. I know grassroots need supporting but i could care less about teams like west ham get the stadium on cheap and still can't do anything maybe get top 4 and knocked out in the qualifier.


----------



## Musings

yuba said:


> I'm against this but why the hell is Boris johnson such a whore he now getting involved because of his love of the game and looking at proposals to block this. When you have a tory toff and uefa the league and FIFA on one side the esl looks like it could be a good idea and cant forget sky and bt. Money money money this our choice . If it truly in the interest of fair play the rules are there to enforce them. lower clubs like west ham wanted the league canceled last year to avoid the chance to get relegated leaving the redmen missing out on league. I know grassroots need supporting but i could care less about teams like west ham get the stadium on cheap and still can't do anything maybe get top 4 and knocked out in the qualifier.


Public outcry is enormous. An excellent opportunity for a politician to get on the bandwagon and gain public support. Boris is an attention seeking thick twat. He won’t miss out on a chance to get a few pats on his fat back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

Musings said:


> Public outcry is enormous. An excellent opportunity for a politician to get on the bandwagon and gain public support. Boris is an attention seeking thick twat. He won’t miss out on a chance to get a few pats on his fat back


Can't stand the man or the party Corbyn was unelectable but this lot are shameless.The poor that voted this lot in with a landslide should not complain in a year or two. Pushed racism out in open and put a couple of token coconuts in to look good Patel is a evil daughter in law that steals the property of in laws in indian serials my mom would watch . What chances this be blocked by courts and is it right a buisness can be stopped from earning more money and be tied to a monopoly of three organisations


----------



## WinterFangs

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384568461612003337@Musings guess ur gonna be right

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

Champions league format change through guarantee teams that have won it be through even if finish mid-table while everyone focuses on ESL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

MY DUAS HAVE COME TRUE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384580215016460288
United are also soon dropping out of the super league!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

Is there bragging rights for last owner standing


----------



## WinterFangs

yuba said:


> Champions league format change through guarantee teams that have won it be through even if finish mid-table while everyone focuses on ESL


New CL format* is almost as bad as the ESL idea, hope it never happens tbh.


----------



## yuba

WinterFangs said:


> New CL format* is almost as bad as the ESL idea, hope it never happens tbh.


It is becoming a joke something happened today they not back out for fans what has been guarenteed fot the big clubs . These clubs would have been neutered if this was fan pressure what they give up so quick im happy but more to tghis
Come on liverpool this means more who will step down bunch of muppets


WinterFangs said:


> MY DUAS HAVE COME TRUE
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384580215016460288
> United are also soon dropping out of the super league!


The bad news for me he not a clue and that's how i like united clueless

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

As anticipated Chelsea and Man City already withdraw from the super duper league.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yuba

Musings said:


> As anticipated Chelsea and Man City already withdraw from the super duper league.....


Spurs quiet were finally a big bclub lasted 30 hours

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## yuba

WinterFangs said:


> New CL format* is almost as bad as the ESL idea, hope it never happens tbh.


It been passed through yesterday t

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Ed Woodward...gone!

Why am I not surprised he was one of the main drivers of this farcical European Super League, which mercifully seems to be now edging towards an ignominious still birth?

This is Utd's best day in years, if only for the fact that Woodward is the fall guy.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## yuba

masterchief_mirza said:


> Ed Woodward...gone!
> 
> Why am I not surprised he was one of the main drivers of this farcical European Super League, which mercifully seems to be now edging towards an ignominious still birth?
> 
> This is Utd's best day in years, if only for the fact that Woodward is the fall guy.


Better then that night in paris . I joke but at least we get 20 next year woodward i will miss him greatly. The clubs folds to quick what happen

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Musings

WinterFangs said:


> Man Utd are through cl, u mean Spurs and Arsenal.
> 
> Okay £1 it is


You owe me bro


masterchief_mirza said:


> Ed Woodward...gone!
> 
> Why am I not surprised he was one of the main drivers of this farcical European Super League, which mercifully seems to be now edging towards an ignominious still birth?
> 
> This is Utd's best day in years, if only for the fact that Woodward is the fall guy.


Talk about being so out of touch with reality? Have to agree my dear friend he indeed is a twat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterFangs

glazers out next? Rumours saying that they are thinking of selling the club, Man Utd stocks are low right now, maybe the Saudi Prince? he was interested a few months back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yuba

Now how will FSG tell us they respect fans they called us legacy fans they will have to go . They lost respect from fans first refused to build when we were there everything was set but let us go ninto season with 3 cb two of them injury-prone then to do this how to come back from this we have Klopp team be fit next year fabhino in midfield Henderson then couple more midfield another upfront and some cover at back. Will we be told we live in our means we do it the right way. They can go f ck themselves sell up to someone that likes the game and let Klopp work. This is a massive win for the game but now unfortunatly looks like a huge loss at the same time because the authorities just got stronger having defanged the snakes free hand to line their pockets while fans pat themselves on back and Boris better go back to I don't know cheating on his wife and blaming foreigners for policy failures. We got our game back from those greedycheats who care nothing for the game and just charge 300 million for admin and let sky and BT now charge 20 quid for a pay for view game and still not watch 3 pm kick offs like the rest of the world . We did it city will sell even more shirts and pay wages under the table alter accounts and bribe the FFP nothing team no global fan base state backed sponsership but hey west ham or palace have a chance i bi polar on this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

WinterFangs said:


> glazers out next? Rumours saying that they are thinking of selling the club, Man Utd stocks are low right now, maybe the Saudi Prince? he was interested a few months back.


Great any other Arab regime for us mate not Yemen or Jordan


----------



## 313ghazi

Woodward is out - great news for all United fans. 



yuba said:


> Can't stand the man or the party Corbyn was unelectable but this lot are shameless.The poor that voted this lot in with a landslide should not complain in a year or two. Pushed racism out in open and put a couple of token coconuts in to look good Patel is a evil daughter in law that steals the property of in laws in indian serials my mom would watch . What chances this be blocked by courts and is it right a buisness can be stopped from earning more money and be tied to a monopoly of three organisations



Corbyn was a gent. The best PM we never had.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

313ghazi said:


> Woodward is out - great news for all United fans.
> 
> 
> 
> Corbyn was a gent. The best PM we never had.


woodturd is finally out! 

that guy was at utd to get sponsors and not win trophies! ole and glazers next please!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Looks like the Super league is falling apart. Common sense prevailing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

fatman17 said:


> Looks like the Super league is falling apart. Common sense prevailing


Agree sir. What is shocking is the owners of the so called big clubs were so out of touch with the response and backlash expressed by the public. Greed greed greed had blinded their ambitions. You cant have a game without a winner and loser. I think the owners should be fined - not the club - just the owners.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yuba

Musings said:


> Agree sir. What is shocking is the owners of the so called big clubs were so out of touch with the response and backlash expressed by the public. Greed greed greed had blinded their ambitions. You cant have a game without a winner and loser. I think the owners should be fined - not the club - just the owners.....


I think there has to now be rules set by UEFA so clubs follow FFP and stop clubs becoming playthings for rich billionaires it is ruining the game. How can a country own a club i go on about city and psg but these clubs break the rules and are going to drive clubs out of business


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> Hello my friend!
> 
> walking all alone this season!  :p


Hahahaha,
Have been a tough season with injuries and all. Will be back!


----------



## fatman17

Arsenal 0, Everton 1 
You ain't going anywhere if you gift games to the opponent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

fatman17 said:


> Arsenal 0, Everton 1
> You ain't going anywhere if you gift games to the opponent.


Almost felt sorry for the keeper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

More VAR nonsense. It almost feels like they want VAR to be implemented so badly that fans go back to being okay with whatever decisions the on field referee makes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

Kambojaric said:


> More VAR nonsense. It almost feels like they want VAR to be implemented so badly that fans go back to being okay with whatever decisions the on field referee makes.


I'll take bad decisions by refs var is not good. The goal celebrations have to wait until var clears it the offside lines are so stupid. Keep goal line tec but go back to the old way refs running the game


----------



## WinterFangs

Spurs trophy cabinet still empty

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## fatman17

Big SF in Europa league 
Villareal v Arsenal 
Who is going to win this fixture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

fatman17 said:


> Big SF in Europa league
> Villareal v Arsenal
> Who is going to win this fixture


Actually think Arsenal may win this one - won’t hide the fact they have massively underperformed in the premiership and it’s been a disappointing season for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Musings said:


> Actually think Arsenal may win this one - won’t hide the fact they have massively underperformed in the premiership and it’s been a disappointing season for them.


Hope you are right


----------



## WinterFangs

Reports coming that daniel ek (spotify CEO) has secured the funds for an arsenal bid. 
how do the arsenal fans feel about this? Better than kronke? Is he the solution?
50+1?


----------



## masterchief_mirza

fatman17 said:


> Hope you are right


I'm terrified of an arsenal man utd final. Utd will throw it away. Arsenal have had us sussed out for a year or two now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

WinterFangs said:


> Reports coming that daniel ek (spotify CEO) has secured the funds for an arsenal bid.
> how do the arsenal fans feel about this? Better than kronke? Is he the solution?
> 50+1?


Anything is better than kronke

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

masterchief_mirza said:


> I'm terrified of an arsenal man utd final. Utd will throw it away. Arsenal have had us sussed out for a year or two now.


Not sure but I hope you are right. Lol


----------



## WinterFangs

2-1 down to 6-2 up 💪💪 arsenal lost 2-1 but with a crucial away goal. Think final could be united vs villarreal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

WinterFangs said:


> 2-1 down to 6-2 up 💪💪 arsenal lost 2-1 but with a crucial away goal. Think final could be united vs villarreal



Took me back to 2007. What a game!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

The boys smashed Roma tonight. Great to see. Hopefully with a couple of decent signings in the summer this team will be title winners next season.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WinterFangs

313ghazi said:


> The boys smashed Roma tonight. Great to see. Hopefully with a couple of decent signings in the summer this team will be title winners next season.


Not with that defence. Defence cost us a goal today (pogbas penalty was unfortunate), and from what I’ve heard ole wants Kane/haarland and sancho and maybe rice, can’t win the league with insane attack and crap defence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

WinterFangs said:


> Not with that defence. Defence cost us a goal today (pogbas penalty was unfortunate), and from what I’ve heard ole wants Kane/haarland and sancho and maybe rice, can’t win the league with insane attack and crap defence.


Agree. Roma is like a Manchester rejects + some journeymen type of team. I reckon Burnley could score 6 past them.
Still awesome to watch cavani in full flow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

WinterFangs said:


> 2-1 down to 6-2 up [emoji123][emoji123] arsenal lost 2-1 but with a crucial away goal. Think final could be united vs villarreal


Pathetic display by Arsenal, l believe Arteta is a goner by end of season, even though I like the guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

masterchief_mirza said:


> Agree. Roma is like a Manchester rejects + some journeymen type of team. I reckon Burnley could score 6 past them.
> Still awesome to watch cavani in full flow.



I think the reason why the Serie A has fallen so far behind the PL was on display yesterday. Roma technically speaking were not bad but simply could not keep up with the pace and intensity of United. They tried to press and match United in intensity and ended up losing player after player.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

Kambojaric said:


> Took me back to 2007. What a game!


Switched over when they were losing 2-1 - amazing turnaround!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

fatman17 said:


> Pathetic display by Arsenal, l believe Arteta is a goner by end of season, even though I like the guy.



Why does he refuse to play Martinelli? He always brings energy to Arsenal when playing. I agree that Artetas days are numbered at the Emirates. The team seem to be going backwards.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Musings

Kambojaric said:


> Why does he refuse to play Martinelli? He always brings energy to Arsenal when playing. I agree that Artetas days are numbered at the Emirates. The team seem to be going backwards.


Bro they got an away goal - they may scrape a 1 nil and still get to the final ........ only to be battered by a Man U side.
Btw last night when ole got interviewed made me laugh. He said at half time he said you need to do more running and tighten the defence - no sh1t Sherlock! god sake the bloke is paid 5 million per year to say that? Give me 1 million and il do it with more vigour and passion than him. 😳

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kambojaric

Musings said:


> Bro they got an away goal - they may scrape a 1 nil and still get to the final ........ only to be battered by a Man U side.
> Btw last night when ole got interviewed made me laugh. He said at half time he said you need to do more running and tighten the defence - no sh1t Sherlock! god sake the bloke is paid 5 million per year to say that? Give me 1 million and il do it with more vigour and passion than him. 😳



Utd havent beaten Arsenal since January 2019! Given how bad they have been during this period makes that stat all the more depressing but the reason is Arsenal under Arteta defend deep. United struggle to break down such teams so I would prefer Villareal to be honest.

Oles interviews are so predictable and boring! Even when he tries to show passion it somehow looks fake and forced.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

Kambojaric said:


> Oles interviews are so predictable and boring! Even when he tries to show passion it somehow looks fake and forced.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Musings

Kambojaric said:


> Utd havent beaten Arsenal since January 2019! Given how bad they have been during this period makes that stat all the more depressing but the reason is Arsenal under Arteta defend deep. United struggle to break down such teams so I would prefer Villareal to be honest.
> 
> Oles interviews are so predictable and boring! Even when he tries to show passion it somehow looks fake and forced.


I would still say Man U with Bruno will have too much for Arsenal. Cavani should be persuaded to stay another year and a couple of signings like Harry Kane and Man U will be their. Wonder if Ole will be at the wheel? If he finishes 2nd and get a European trophy - it will be difficult to get rid!


----------



## fatman17

Newcastle 0, Arsenal 2 
Gunners move up to 9th.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pathetic, that's the post! 
Arteta is history now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

fatman17 said:


> Pathetic, that's the post!
> Arteta is history now!


I really thought they had this one and that would have saved Arteta but no - I think he’s a gunna (gonner) .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

Man City crowned champions. Shameful from Man Utd to play a 2nd team against Leicester last night.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Chelsea dominant but Arsenal win 0-1. Move up to 8th.


----------



## PakAlp

Arsalan Aslam just slaughtered everyone. What a full year. I tried my best to be 2nd in PDF league but vardy Boyz done me over on the last games.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakAlp

Musings said:


> I would still say Man U with Bruno will have too much for Arsenal. Cavani should be persuaded to stay another year and a couple of signings like Harry Kane and Man U will be their. Wonder if Ole will be at the wheel? If he finishes 2nd and get a European trophy - it will be difficult to get rid!



Man U need a top quality defence midfielder. Fred and Mctominay are waste of space. They need a quality centre back, Harry Maguire for 80M lol, crazy. They also need a quality right winger. 

Get rid of all the deadwood, Fred, Mata, Matic, Dan James, Bailey, Pereira, Romero, Lingard, I also don't like Lindelof.

Team for the title 2022:
DeGea
Wanbisaka, Maguire, Varane, Shaw
Nidi, VDB, Pogba, Bruno, Sancho, Cavani.

Bench:
Greenwood, Martial, Rashford, Tuanzebe, and the rest.

Manchester City will continue to dominate. Amazing side. Liverpool also amazing side, Chelsea will do good next year. It will be a tight season.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterFangs

Ole bottled the europa league, he ruined my week.

I don’t even blame de gea for the miss, it shouldn’t have even been penalties in the first place.

unai already made all subs, ole waited for the last 5 mins before making the subs, he takes of pogba and instead puts on Fred, ole was thinking this is the semi final second leg or something, he left rashford on all game despite rashford having the worst performance I’ve ever seen a united player have in years.

ole has finished 2nd because of luck, and individual performances, every game you see we are always 1-0 down and due to individual performances we eventually win the game.

im officially #oleout

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kambojaric

PakAlp said:


> Arsalan Aslam just slaughtered everyone. What a full year. I tried my best to be 2nd in PDF league but vardy Boyz done me over on the last games.
> 
> View attachment 747060
> View attachment 747061



You were ahead for a long time but I managed to sneak ahead right at the end.

On todays game, Ole showed again why we have not won any titles under him. Too indecisive, has an extremely poor reading of the game and makes bewildering changes to be honest.

I mean its extra time, we are one goal away from winning the tournament and he takes Greenwood off for Fred, FRED! The guy cant shoot to save his life. Rashford had a nightmare and was clearly not fit but Ole insisted on playing him the full 90 + ET. Villareal were pushing high up into our box leaving space behind yet we have fast players like James and Amad sitting on the bench whilst Rashford who has barely done anything right the whole game is jogging around.

Ole needs to be given credit for taking the club forward and todays Utd squad is much stronger than the one he inherited. However it is obvious he is tactically naive and not capable of challenging for titles. He has bought solid players and made the squad stronger but tactically he is far too incompetent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WinterFangs

Kambojaric said:


> You were ahead for a long time but I managed to sneak ahead right at the end.
> 
> On todays game, Ole showed again why we have not won any titles under him. Too indecisive, has an extremely poor reading of the game and makes bewildering changes to be honest.
> 
> I mean its extra time, we are one goal away from winning the tournament and he takes Greenwood off for Fred, FRED! The guy cant shoot to save his life. Rashford had a nightmare and was clearly not fit but Ole insisted on playing him the full 90 + ET. Villareal were pushing high up into our box leaving space behind yet we have fast players like James and Amad sitting on the bench whilst Rashford who has barely done anything right the whole game is jogging around.
> 
> Ole needs to be given credit for taking the club forward and todays Utd squad is much stronger than the one he inherited. However it is obvious he is tactically naive and not capable of challenging for titles. He has bought solid players and made the squad stronger but tactically he is far too incompetent.


Would you take conte since he just left inter, or even allegri? I thank ole for his service but its time to part ways and find someone who can take us to the next level.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kingQamaR

the clever Spanish manager game tactics were spot on they were never going to play the way United wanted them. and the spanish team stifled the game brilliantly by getting that desperate goal and defending it. against United 70% possession in the match. I reckon rashford should have been substituted by United sooner than playing the whole game ! and maybe it’s not a good thing for goal keepers to take penalties. Hahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingQamaR

Rashford is completely over-rated and shouldn't have even started. Solksjaer should have pulled him off early in the game but then he takes Greenwood off and brings on Fred. Solksjaer is as responsible for this defeat as any player on the field.
Feel badly for De Gea. It's too bad that he found himself in that position. Well done to Villarreal, though. Emery is the master of Europa League.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

WinterFangs said:


> Ole bottled the europa league, he ruined my week.
> 
> I don’t even blame de gea for the miss, it shouldn’t have even been penalties in the first place.
> 
> unai already made all subs, ole waited for the last 5 mins before making the subs, he takes of pogba and instead puts on Fred, ole was thinking this is the semi final second leg or something, he left rashford on all game despite rashford having the worst performance I’ve ever seen a united player have in years.
> 
> ole has finished 2nd because of luck, and individual performances, every game you see we are always 1-0 down and due to individual performances we eventually win the game.
> 
> im officially #oleout


Anyone else but Ole would have smashed it. Time for him to go - he’s just not good enough mate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

WinterFangs said:


> Would you take conte since he just left inter, or even allegri? I thank ole for his service but its time to part ways and find someone who can take us to the next level.



Both are proven winners so absolutely if we want to go to the next level and win things again. Any half decent manager I am sure would have won yesterdays game given the squad and talent a Utd manager has at their disposal.

I mean fair play to Emery and Villarreal. Their tactics were spot on and they wanted to win more than Utd. However having said that there is no doubt that on an individual level Utds players are far better than Villareals and any half decent manager would have been able to score a victory yesterday.

Ole has shown repeatedly that in big cup games he is completely overwhelmed and out of his depth. For me the most shocking decision of the season wasn't even taking off a goalscorer in place of a CDM in a cup final when we are 1 goal away from winning the whole thing. For me the most shocking was keeping Fred on against PSG in our champions League game when he was on a yellow and sliding and tackling around like a wild dog. Literally everybody i spoke to at half time said we need to take Fred off, he's going to get booked again. How can so many fans collectively know what's going to happen a couple of minutes into the second half and the manager has no clue!

I can go on and on but honestly Ole was a stop gap measure to prevent a free fall after the Mourinho and Van Gaal disasters. He has achieved that task very well and should be commended for it but enough is enough. If there is any ambition left in the club then he has to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakAlp

WinterFangs said:


> Ole bottled the europa league, he ruined my week.
> 
> I don’t even blame de gea for the miss, it shouldn’t have even been penalties in the first place.
> 
> unai already made all subs, ole waited for the last 5 mins before making the subs, he takes of pogba and instead puts on Fred, ole was thinking this is the semi final second leg or something, he left rashford on all game despite rashford having the worst performance I’ve ever seen a united player have in years.
> 
> ole has finished 2nd because of luck, and individual performances, every game you see we are always 1-0 down and due to individual performances we eventually win the game.
> 
> im officially #oleout



Ole is definitely not the right manager, the good changes he has done is bring in the right players, man management is great and I applaud him for that. When it comes to tactics, planning, team selection, making the right subs, studying other team weakness, improving your own weakness. He and his coaches failed big time. 

On Europa final he made big mistakes, he picked the wrong side. How is Mctominay a Defensive midfielder, he can't patrol the defence midfielder role on his own, he needs Pogba to help out, then the link up suffers, and why did he not pick VDM who is quality player, the link up he does is amazing. I was confused on why he didn't make any subs for 90mins. Ole should know that he is the player who used to come of the bench and change the game. 

My team would:
DeGea
WanBassaka Tuenzebe Bailey Shaw
Matic VanDBeek, Pogba, Bruno, Greenwood, Cavani

Tuenzebe is fast defender, Lindelof is absolutely useless. Matic can alone patrol the midfield and VDK would have moved forward to link with Pogba and Bruno, they definitely would have created many chances and Greenwood and Cavani would have scored. 

Bring in Rashford for Greenwood or Pogba after 60 or 70mins, his energy would have made difference. 

Look at Chelsea, they sacked Lampard, and bought in a qualified manager and suddenly they playing very good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakAlp

Kambojaric said:


> You were ahead for a long time but I managed to sneak ahead right at the end.
> 
> On todays game, Ole showed again why we have not won any titles under him. Too indecisive, has an extremely poor reading of the game and makes bewildering changes to be honest.
> 
> I mean its extra time, we are one goal away from winning the tournament and he takes Greenwood off for Fred, FRED! The guy cant shoot to save his life. Rashford had a nightmare and was clearly not fit but Ole insisted on playing him the full 90 + ET. Villareal were pushing high up into our box leaving space behind yet we have fast players like James and Amad sitting on the bench whilst Rashford who has barely done anything right the whole game is jogging around.
> 
> Ole needs to be given credit for taking the club forward and todays Utd squad is much stronger than the one he inherited. However it is obvious he is tactically naive and not capable of challenging for titles. He has bought solid players and made the squad stronger but tactically he is far too incompetent.



Ha yea, you did good.

I don't get why Ole or his coaches don't understand this. The only issue i say is they have no experience at the highest level of coaching. Most of the coaches are ex players or from United youth team. Just look at Lindelof and Maguire, both are slow and don't work together. Fred and Mctominay are not defensive midfielders, United need both of them to patrol that defensive area whilst Rodri, Kante can do it alone, so they have 1 extra player to go forward to link with the CM and strikers. Vandebeek is perfect for this, but Ole never plays him. For the final Matic should have played and VDK, United would have won it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakAlp

Kambojaric said:


> Both are proven winners so absolutely if we want to go to the next level and win things again. Any half decent manager I am sure would have won yesterdays game given the squad and talent a Utd manager has at their disposal.



Which of these managers play quality attacking football like Guardiola or Klopp. We don't want another VanGaal or Mourinho, especially Mourinho who played very boring defensive football, his man management and defensive football was not fun to watch. After watching Mourinho videos, he was hinting the players are not good enough, the defence is s*** so he didn't let the team attack in order to protect them, kinda made sense aswel, he claimed some players he didn't want but who bought them? He couldn't sell or drop Martial because he is someone's favourite player lol.
He also made one good point, he said United are buying potential players, he doesn't know if they will become world best because they are potential, only recently united started to buy high quality expensive signings. This is why Ole made the team better. Maguire was bought for 80M but Lindelof and Bailly were bought for 30M each but they were only potential and not proven players. Same with Fred, Greenwood, Rashford, Mctominay were from youth and if you give them game time then your result will suffer because they're not good enough at the moment. He said if you want to win titles then buy me proven players which United board rejected. 

Mourinho saying Lindelof is not good in the air and 2secs later Lindelof does the same thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

PakAlp said:


> Which of these managers play quality attacking football like Guardiola or Klopp. We don't want another VanGaal or Mourinho, especially Mourinho who played very boring defensive football, his man management and defensive football was not fun to watch. After watching Mourinho videos, he was hinting the players are not good enough, the defence is s*** so he didn't let the team attack in order to protect them, kinda made sense aswel, he claimed some players he didn't want but who bought them? He couldn't sell or drop Martial because he is someone's favourite player lol.
> He also made one good point, he said United are buying potential players, he doesn't know if they will become world best because they are potential, only recently united started to buy high quality expensive signings. This is why Ole made the team better. Maguire was bought for 80M but Lindelof and Bailly were bought for 30M each but they were only potential and not proven players. Same with Fred, Greenwood, Rashford, Mctominay were from youth and if you give them game time then your result will suffer because they're not good enough at the moment. He said if you want to win titles then buy me proven players which United board rejected.
> 
> Mourinho saying Lindelof is not good in the air and 2secs later Lindelof does the same thing.



I get your point but at this point in time we have stagnated and Ole imo has taken us as far as he can. Managers like Allegri och Conte play boring football yes but they win titles and dont stay for long. Uniteds titleless streak is becoming longer and longer and bringing them in for a season or two and winning something cant be worse than the current stagnation. Hopefully by that time other managers who suit Uniteds ideology and mindset will become available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

PakAlp said:


> Ole is definitely not the right manager, the good changes he has done is bring in the right players, man management is great and I applaud him for that. When it comes to tactics, planning, team selection, making the right subs, studying other team weakness, improving your own weakness. He and his coaches failed big time.
> 
> On Europa final he made big mistakes, he picked the wrong side. How is Mctominay a Defensive midfielder, he can't patrol the defence midfielder role on his own, he needs Pogba to help out, then the link up suffers, and why did he not pick VDM who is quality player, the link up he does is amazing. I was confused on why he didn't make any subs for 90mins. Ole should know that he is the player who used to come of the bench and change the game.
> 
> My team would:
> DeGea
> WanBassaka Tuenzebe Bailey Shaw
> Matic VanDBeek, Pogba, Bruno, Greenwood, Cavani
> 
> Tuenzebe is fast defender, Lindelof is absolutely useless. Matic can alone patrol the midfield and VDK would have moved forward to link with Pogba and Bruno, they definitely would have created many chances and Greenwood and Cavani would have scored.
> 
> Bring in Rashford for Greenwood or Pogba after 60 or 70mins, his energy would have made difference.
> 
> Look at Chelsea, they sacked Lampard, and bought in a qualified manager and suddenly they playing very good.


Agree. Don’t know who makes these decisions but OGS has been offered a 3 year contract this morning. World gone mad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

Musings said:


> Agree. Don’t know who makes these decisions but OGS has been offered a 3 year contract this morning. World gone mad


Wait really? I honestly have no hope for united no more, he has been in charge for almost 1100 days and hasn’t even won a trophy, LVG and mourinho were in better positions by 600 days, with trophies and they were removed, however ole despite being in a worse position is being given a new contract, we Need to draw a line between a legendary player, and being a manager, look at pirlo or lampard, despite being legends at their club they were fired because of not doing a good job.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398214215110856705this tweet sums it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

WinterFangs said:


> Wait really? I honestly have no hope for united no more, he has been in charge for almost 1100 days and hasn’t even won a trophy, LVG and mourinho were in better positions by 600 days, with trophies and they were removed, however ole despite being in a worse position is being given a new contract, we Need to draw a line between a legendary player, and being a manager, look at pirlo or lampard, despite being legends at their club they were fired because of not doing a good job.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398214215110856705this tweet sums it up.


Twat has got unlimited budget - can sign whoever he wants and still not even won the fanta coca cola oldham cup (i made that up btw) and still gets praise from the Man U board. He is one of the highest paid managers in the league and his claim to fame is getting Cardiff relegated.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

*Solskjaer's slow subs hurt United*

By the time Ole Gunnar Solskjaer finally made his first sub in this game Unai Emery had already made five. The Villarreal boss used that full allocation inside normal time, while Solskjaer didn't turn to his bench until the clock was about to tick over on to 100 minutes.

Even when that change arrived it was greeted with universal bemusement. Mason Greenwood had been one of Manchester United's best players on the night but he was the man hooked for Fred, while a clearly exhausted and underwhelming Marcus Rashford somehow stayed on.

The idea of bringing more energy into midfield made plenty of sense but the decision to take Greenwood off was the wrong one. The faith invested in Rashford was through hope more than anything else Solskjaer had seen on the night.

This was another night when Solskjaer's use of the bench only led to questions. He left it too long to bring on fresh legs as United tired and then made the wrong changes as well. The decision to take Pogba off when he has a track record of taking penalties and handling pressure was bizarre.

The focus will fall on the lack of options sitting behind the manager, but Alex Telles, Donny van de Beek, Daniel James and Amad were all signed by Solskjaer. The latter might still be a teenager but Van de Beek and James should have had something to offer as those who started the game.









Solskjaer's biggest Man United weakness was exposed in the Europa League final


Man Utd lost the Europa League to Villarreal 11-10 on penalties and it was a night when Ole Gunnar Solskjaer's management came under the spotlight




www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## 313ghazi

Ronaldo just re-signed for Manchester United. 

The titles ours now I reckon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

313ghazi said:


> Ronaldo just re-signed for Manchester United.
> 
> The titles ours now I reckon.


Still reckon Chelsea and Man City - although Ronaldo will definitely take Man U closer.....


----------



## WinterFangs

Can we update this for the new season, 2021/2022?


----------



## Musings

WinterFangs said:


> Can we update this for the new season, 2021/2022?


 This year the top 4 will be ....... Chelsea, Liverpool, Man City and Man Utd. The order is questionable but this is the top 4 teams - Arsenal and Tottenham have been left behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

Musings said:


> This year the top 4 will be ....... Chelsea, Liverpool, Man City and Man Utd. The order is questionable but this is the top 4 teams - Arsenal and Tottenham have been left behind.


Arsenal? Never considered them top 6 since wenger left, Tottenham shouldn’t even be considered a top 6 side, Leicester deserves it more, with Aston Villa and West Ham creeping in. Man United has a strong team but from the last few games, I don’t think we gonna win the league, I see Chelsea winning it, with united city and Liverpool following. I was screaming when de gea saved us last evening, all the games besides Leeds have been close, oles mcfred obsession will cost us, even ronaldo cant save united with mcfred.


----------



## Hallian_Khan

WinterFangs said:


> Arsenal? Never considered them top 6 since wenger left, Tottenham shouldn’t even be considered a top 6 side, Leicester deserves it more, with Aston Villa and West Ham creeping in. Man United has a strong team but from the last few games, I don’t think we gonna win the league, I see Chelsea winning it, with united city and Liverpool following. I was screaming when de gea saved us last evening, all the games besides Leeds have been close, oles mcfred obsession will cost us, even ronaldo cant save united with mcfred.


I dnt get it why ole so much obsessed with fred. Atkinson biased referring also play huge role in a last match. N he will be there in next match too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

Hallian_Khan said:


> I dnt get it why ole so much obsessed with fred. Atkinson biased referring also play huge role in a last match. N he will be there in next match too


Oles favouritism, you got a potential world star in van de beek rotting away in the bench and he plays Fred, who makes constant mistake after mistake, he can’t pass to save his life. atkinson is shit, but the thing is with the team we got, we shouldn’t be struggling against, wolves, young boys, west ham and even Newcastle for most the game. Our games are won due to individual brilliance, ole might have good man to man management, but he has no tactics, no one can even tell what type of football he plays.


----------



## newb3e

@Arsalan hello bro hope you are enjoying the season!


WinterFangs said:


> Oles favouritism, you got a potential world star in van de beek rotting away in the bench and he plays Fred, who makes constant mistake after mistake, he can’t pass to save his life. atkinson is shit, but the thing is with the team we got, we shouldn’t be struggling against, wolves, young boys, west ham and even Newcastle for most the game. Our games are won due to individual brilliance, ole might have good man to man management, but he has no tactics, no one can even tell what type of football he plays.


i want rashford to stay unfit or fk off from man utd along with maguire and linguard! the longer these turd stay at utd the longer we will have to wait for title!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

newb3e said:


> @Arsalan hello bro hope you are enjoying the season!
> 
> i want rashford to stay unfit or fk off from man utd along with maguire and linguard! the longer these turd stay at utd the longer we will have to wait for title!



Thats crazy talk. A fully fit Rashford is a great player, he was playing with injuries most of last season. Maguire is a solid CB too. 

Our teams issue is central midfield. We don't have an Ndidi, Matic can't cut it anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e

313ghazi said:


> Thats crazy talk. A fully fit Rashford is a great player, he was playing with injuries most of last season. Maguire is a solid CB too.
> 
> Our teams issue is central midfield. We don't have an Ndidi, Matic can't cut it anymore.


rashford is typical overated overhyped english footballer he is richmans theo wallcot that guys only attribute was pace and nothing else same with rashford!

if you think maguire is solid CB you havnt seen monster CB utd had in past! maguire is fit for mid level team not utd! same with rashfrod and as for linguard he belongs in tier 2 and ole is not competent enough to manage a big club like man utd! 

i have been a utd for for atleast 15-16 years now so i have seen glory and shit days and still supported the club i love but with this stupid obsession with culture and heritage of playing english players wont win us trophies!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

newb3e said:


> @Arsalan hello bro hope you are enjoying the season!
> 
> i want rashford to stay unfit or fk off from man utd along with maguire and linguard! the longer these turd stay at utd the longer we will have to wait for title!





313ghazi said:


> Thats crazy talk. A fully fit Rashford is a great player, he was playing with injuries most of last season. Maguire is a solid CB too.
> 
> Our teams issue is central midfield. We don't have an Ndidi, Matic can't cut it anymore.



I think the problem is, we have a stacked attack, we got ronaldo who’s going to play every game, then we have sancho who is still adapting, we got lingard, which personally should’ve been sold to whu, martial who had a great international break, we got cavani and rashford coming back and greenwood, also we got young Talent like amad, now how is ole going to keep them all happy, ole never rotates unless needed, and this will be a huge problem for us going forward.

midfield is a huge problem, however ole loves the mcfred combo and can’t seem to let go of them. We need to buy a midfield, someone like a ndidi or tchouameni, someone like Jorginho would be the perfect player, we also have pogba who could potentially leave, with the pressure of ole also needing silverware this season, I think we will slowly but surely begin to see cracks within the team eventually if we don’t buy who we need soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

WinterFangs said:


> I think the problem is, we have a stacked attack, we got ronaldo who’s going to play every game, then we have sancho who is still adapting, we got lingard, which personally should’ve been sold to whu, martial who had a great international break, we got cavani and rashford coming back and greenwood, also we got young Talent like amad, now how is ole going to keep them all happy, ole never rotates unless needed, and this will be a huge problem for us going forward.
> 
> midfield is a huge problem, however ole loves the mcfred combo and can’t seem to let go of them. We need to buy a midfield, someone like a ndidi or tchouameni, someone like Jorginho would be the perfect player, we also have pogba who could potentially leave, with the pressure of ole also needing silverware this season, I think we will slowly but surely begin to see cracks within the team eventually if we don’t buy who we need soon.


ole is tactically stupid that match against young boys after the red card that idiot decided to defend deep team with attacking quality of utd with such attack minder players you dont expect them to defend properly second half young boys dominated utd and that turdguard gifted them a goal! and him bringing turdgurad from bench shows how stupid he is and dont deserve to be manger of man utd!

and yes we need a kante quality DM someone who can not just control but boss the midfield! thats the missing link imo! and please dont even talk about rashfrod he is no where near utd quality utd should be magnanimous and ship him to le arses fc!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

newb3e said:


> ole is tactically stupid that match against young boys after the red card that idiot decided to defend deep team with attacking quality of utd with such attack minder players you dont expect them to defend properly second half young boys dominated utd and that turdguard gifted them a goal! and him bringing turdgurad from bench shows how stupid he is and dont deserve to be manger of man utd!
> 
> and yes we need a kante quality DM someone who can not just control but boss the midfield! thats the missing link imo! and please dont even talk about rashfrod he is no where near utd quality utd should be magnanimous and ship him to le arses fc!


I agree about rashford, I think due to the fact he’s English he gets overhyped, the amount of chances he’s missed one on one is ridiculous, however I can’t deny the fact that he’s saved us many times.


----------



## Kambojaric

WinterFangs said:


> Can we update this for the new season, 2021/2022?


Might as well, will update the thread title.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

WinterFangs said:


> I agree about rashford, I think due to the fact he’s English he gets overhyped, the amount of chances he’s missed one on one is ridiculous, however I can’t deny the fact that he’s saved us many times.


by saving you mean staying relevant then sorry to say thats not the standard utd should follow!

utds standards are hunting for trophies fighting and winning trophies not just managing to stay up there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

WinterFangs said:


> Arsenal? Never considered them top 6 since wenger left, Tottenham shouldn’t even be considered a top 6 side, Leicester deserves it more, with Aston Villa and West Ham creeping in. Man United has a strong team but from the last few games, I don’t think we gonna win the league, I see Chelsea winning it, with united city and Liverpool following. I was screaming when de gea saved us last evening, all the games besides Leeds have been close, oles mcfred obsession will cost us, even ronaldo cant save united with mcfred.



Ye but do you remember only a few months ago the top 4 and Arsenal and Spurs had the audacity and cheek to insinuate they were the "top 6" and were going to be part of a super euro league? What a load of bollax? Spurs and Arsenal are now a top 10 at the best. Now talking of OGS - he has the $$ and players to win the league - he lacks the management nouse of a Touchel or Pep. He isnt in the same league

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MisterSyed

Greenwood > Ansu Fati any day!


newb3e said:


> and yes we need a kante quality DM someone who can not just control but boss the midfield! thats the missing link imo! and please dont even talk about rashfrod he is no where near utd quality utd should be magnanimous and ship him to le arses fc!


Mctominay was Almost ghosting the whole game against West Ham!..


----------



## WinterFangs

1-0 Aston Villa, ole out. I’m sick and tired of this, his obsession of mcfred is killing me. they cost us so many games and he plays them over and over again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

WinterFangs said:


> 1-0 Aston Villa, ole out. I’m sick and tired of this, his obsession of mcfred is killing me. they cost us so many games and he plays them over and over again.



Time for him to go. Hes just not up to the job. Conte is waiting. End the sentimental crap. He is not going to win anything. Been given a cracking team. Cant and wont perform.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterFangs

Musings said:


> Time for him to go. Hes just not up to the job. Conte is waiting. End the sentimental crap. He is not going to win anything. Been given a cracking team. Cant and wont perform.


Not happening, ole yesterday said “team played well” and he also tried to say they got more Difficult games coming up so they weren’t focusing on this game. Oles job is as secure as ever, he won’t be getting sacked, the board love him and they also said he won’t be going anywhere. ole is so shit and the way he makes excuses is the worst bs, he needs to go, but he won’t be going anywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

Fail to see why Donny is such an outcast. It's one thing if his competition has been performing outstanding as was the case with Shaw once Tellas arrived. The manager is completely justified in keeping the new purchase on the bench if the incumbent players performance improves. However with Freds performances I fail to see why Van de Beek is not being given any PL starts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MisterSyed

EEEE , As far as i hate Ole's Dumb Tactics
Yesterday it was really painfull to watch Greenwood trying for himself.
Fred was Clueless as usual
After Shaw's Departure defence started to fall apart and maguire's sub was a nail to the coffin (both injured)
Diego Dalot was doing a Good Job 
After 70 minutes , I could not even see a single pass to ronaldo in the box , all chances were done by greenwood 
The players were to blame themselves as same as Ole! 
Imo Van de beek should start next match , along with sancho instead of greenwood.


----------



## WinterFangs

Kambojaric said:


> Fail to see why Donny is such an outcast. It's one thing if his competition has been performing outstanding as was the case with Shaw once Tellas arrived. The manager is completely justified in keeping the new purchase on the bench if the incumbent players performance improves. However with Freds performances I fail to see why Van de Beek is not being given any PL starts.


Ole favouritism, worst manager I’ve seen for united while I’ve been alive. Even moyes and lvg were better than him, mourinho was miles ahead, yes they played shit football, but I don’t see ole playing any better football then them, and they won trophies. Ole can leave, he had no previous experience, he relegated Cardiff or whatever he was manager of before, he won the Norwegian league, even I can win that.


----------



## WinterFangs

Ole out!!!! drew against a weak Everton wtf, he played mcfred on and kept pogba and ronaldo on the bench wtf. He is clueless, he benched pogba over mcfred he can’t get more retarded than that. I’ve given up, I cba waking up and making time for this crap, he can’t WIN with a world class team he is SHIT!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

WinterFangs said:


> Ole out!!!! drew against a weak Everton wtf, he played mcfred on and kept pogba and ronaldo on the bench wtf. He is clueless, he benched pogba over mcfred he can’t get more retarded than that. I’ve given up, I cba waking up and making time for this crap, he can’t WIN with a world class team he is SHIT!



Have to agree. My 7 year old could manage better. He is beginning to annoy and mismanage Ronaldo. He has a squad to potentially win the league - with him in charge will be lucky to finish 4th

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MisterSyed

Pogba contract looks slim, if he departs maybe donny will be in charge, anyways this is the last season for ole failing to get a trophy and he will be sacked.
Laut Ao Sir Alex Ferguson


----------



## WinterFangs

MisterSyed said:


> Pogba contract looks slim, if he departs maybe donny will be in charge, anyways this is the last season for ole failing to get a trophy and he will be sacked.
> Laut Ao Sir Alex Ferguson


Donny won’t play, ole will never play him, he’ll do mctominay at 6 and Fred and matic together, pogba has been offered a big contract but nothing yet, I’m pretty sure he was gonna sign a new contract until the bad runs of games recently and now he sees ole is a shit manager and we r going nowhere. if ole finishes top 4 he will stay, the glazers love him.


----------



## MisterSyed

Ma


WinterFangs said:


> Donny won’t play, ole will never play him, he’ll do mctominay at 6 and Fred and matic together, pogba has been offered a big contract but nothing yet, I’m pretty sure he was gonna sign a new contract until the bad runs of games recently and now he sees ole is a shit manager and we r going nowhere. if ole finishes top 4 he will stay, the glazers love him.


Matic is decent, rashford is back so we have a decent attack now, sancho at his righteous positing Rw and Rashford at Lw or vice versa with cavani ronaldo at cf or ronaldo alone at cf, Cam bruno and Cdm Pogba, Scott with Varane Maguire, Shaw and Awb, but we suck at replacements for defence aka lindelof and baily and sir john


----------



## WinterFangs

MisterSyed said:


> Ma
> Matic is decent, rashford is back so we have a decent attack now, sancho at his righteous positing Rw and Rashford at Lw or vice versa with cavani ronaldo at cf or ronaldo alone at cf, Cam bruno and Cdm Pogba, Scott with Varane Maguire, Shaw and Awb, but we suck at replacements for defence aka lindelof and baily and sir john


As I was typing this greenwood scored a banger.

ole won’t play sancho at his rw position, he will play rashford and greenwood. The thing is united are shit and signing replacements, we apparently want to sign touchemani only if pogba leaves, why not play him together with pogba as a cdm where they excel for France, the board and oles signings are weird, they want more attackers for some reason despite our attack being stacked


----------



## MisterSyed

WinterFangs said:


> As I was typing this greenwood scored a banger.
> 
> ole won’t play sancho at his rw position, he will play rashford and greenwood. The thing is united are shit and signing replacements, we apparently want to sign touchemani only if pogba leaves, why not play him together with pogba as a cdm where they excel for France, the board and oles signings are weird, they want more attackers for some reason despite our attack being stacked


As much as ole is a legend of Man utd but hes a terrible manager, even van gaal and moyes, mourinho, managed to get trophies in less games but ole didn't. Fun fact everyone thinks moyes and van gaal were terrible, yes ole has alot of backing, but yeah something needs to be done, maybe a protest? Something to pressurize glazers to think about it, Zidane is free nowadays and Pogba, Varane, Ronaldo all have good relations with him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterFangs

2-1 we are losing against Leicester OMG. ole is breaking the wrong records, first lost against Leicester in 7 years at their ground, lost against Aston Villa in ot after 30 years or something OMG. He plays maguire when he just came back from injury, and he conceded both the goals. SMFH

4-2, MAGUIRE COST US 3 GOALS, HE ONLY STARTED TRAINING YESTERDAY AND OLE STARTS HIM, GET OLE OUT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

WinterFangs said:


> 2-1 we are losing against Leicester OMG. ole is breaking the wrong records, first lost against Leicester in 7 years at their ground, lost against Aston Villa in ot after 30 years or something OMG. He plays maguire when he just came back from injury, and he conceded both the goals. SMFH
> 
> 4-2, MAGUIRE COST US 3 GOALS, HE ONLY STARTED TRAINING YESTERDAY AND OLE STARTS HIM, GET OLE OUT.



Ole could be given unlimited funds to sign the best players in the world and still screw it up....... Get rid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Maverick

Should be very interesting at old Trafford next Sunday 
liverpool are playing like the Harlem.globe trotters and salah is walking on water

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

The Maverick said:


> Should be very interesting at old Trafford next Sunday
> liverpool are playing like the Harlem.globe trotters and salah is walking on water



and Man U will give them a good game................ hold on Ole is at the wheel - cancel that then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Embarassing is a nice word. Surely Ole has to go now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterFangs

SACKED IN THE MORNING.
I switched at 4-0, I cba with ole. OLE HAS NO BRAIN.he carries on with mcfred, played magelof and both those combos cost us each goal. OLE has lost the plot. He takes of greenwood for pogba, while we are behind and then takes of 2 attackers for cavani and dalot, like why would he reinforce our defence when we are losing 5-0, he has no clue. Only thing that saved this day is Pakistan winning. GET HIM OUT NOW.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

Has to be the most embarrassing moment in living memory for Man U - That was truly awful. The board has told him his job was safe 2 weeks ago - they too are an embarrassment in giving him that assurance. Put him out of his misery and sack him. FFS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MisterSyed

Goshhh i left the match after 30 minutes thats it, he was terrible our whole team was clueless, And we were missing chances, Ronaldo performs well in one match and screws up in another. We should rest maguire or possibly get rid of him and start somebody else. Vdb or scott seems a good option. 
4-1-2-4 Formation formation, yes playing 4 attackers on front is a good option, Greenwood Rashie, Ronaldo amd cavani and we have replacements for themtoo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

MisterSyed said:


> Goshhh i left the match after 30 minutes thats it, he was terrible our whole team was clueless, And we were missing chances, Ronaldo performs well in one match and screws up in another. We should rest maguire or possibly get rid of him and start somebody else. Vdb or scott seems a good option.
> 4-1-2-4 Formation formation, yes playing 4 attackers on front is a good option, Greenwood Rashie, Ronaldo amd cavani and we have replacements for themtoo



It doesnt matter on who you drop and who you pick. Bro the system is non existent and there is no hunger or desire. Ole is clueless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

Musings said:


> It doesnt matter on who you drop and who you pick. Bro the system is non existent and there is no hunger or desire. Ole is clueless.


There’s a lot of desire according to ole, that’s why he plays fred and mctominay, he said it with his own words that Fred has a great smile and is a good person thats why he always plays, and mcfred have the passion and desire. He is clueless, and the worst thing is he still hasn’t be sacked, he should leave himself if he has any self respect, but from what he said in the interview he seems like he wants to stay. I remember when we lost to Aston Villa he said he will make big changes, what was those big changes? taking off pogba?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MisterSyed

WinterFangs said:


> There’s a lot of desire according to ole, that’s why he plays fred and mctominay, he said it with his own words that Fred has a great smile and is a good person thats why he always plays, and mcfred have the passion and desire. He is clueless, and the worst thing is he still hasn’t be sacked, he should leave himself if he has any self respect, but from what he said in the interview he seems like he wants to stay. I remember when we lost to Aston Villa he said he will make big changes, what was those big changes? taking off pogba?


Fred is actually good with Brazil and so is Pogba.... Theres something wrong with our management or club.. And we all know who the culprit is here. Please ole bhai chaley jao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

WinterFangs said:


> There’s a lot of desire according to ole, that’s why he plays fred and mctominay, he said it with his own words that Fred has a great smile and is a good person thats why he always plays, and mcfred have the passion and desire. He is clueless, and the worst thing is he still hasn’t be sacked, he should leave himself if he has any self respect, but from what he said in the interview he seems like he wants to stay. I remember when we lost to Aston Villa he said he will make big changes, what was those big changes? taking off pogba?



All these players - Pogba Shaw Ronaldo Fred and the rest play like superstars for their countries - when playing for Man Utd - they play like as if they really dont know what the hell they are doing. Play like individuals and not a team. Some of the goals were shocking.


----------



## WinterFangs

MisterSyed said:


> Fred is actually good with Brazil and so is Pogba.... Theres something wrong with our management or club.. And we all know who the culprit is here. Please ole bhai chaley jao


Trust me mate, fred is shitttt.


Musings said:


> All these players - Pogba Shaw Ronaldo Fred and the rest play like superstars for their countries - when playing for Man Utd - they play like as if they really dont know what the hell they are doing. Play like individuals and not a team. Some of the goals were shocking.


Firstly Fred is bad, idk why we ever bought him. Even shaktars previous director of football, fonseca said this:
"When we heard that United were interested we were hoping to get around €20 million to €25 million as he had such a bad season."
"Two days later we received an official faxed bid of €60 million from United, the room erupted in laughter, I told my assistant to fax back, asking for €64 million."
"The next morning, a new bid arrived of €64 million."
"I remember thinking had the world gone crazy? I mean, we had better players in our youth team! I ordered my assistant to get a bottle of Champagne - it felt like winning a lottery."
secondly, pogba plays great because he has great players around him, he has kante behind him, he knows he can play free and do what he wants, when he looks behind him in united, he sees mctominay and Fred. Main reason to all these problems is….ole. He should be playing someone else in cdm, he should atleatse give vdb a chance, like he was a ballondor nominee before he came too united like wtf is ole doing, even right now Real Madrid and Barca and juve would want vdb and your telling me ole can’t even play him. Ole has serious balls, even thought it could cost him his job, he still has stuck with mcfred and maguire as captain.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

What baffled me was giving Maguire the captaincy before he could even prove himself. Never befoee have I seen something like this happening. Man U are in a situation where they should be dropping him and playing Varane and Lindelöf/Bailly as their CBs but cant as Maguires inclusion in the starting 11 is a given.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterFangs

Ok guys good news I’ve been hearing, very likely ole will get sacked by tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Musings

WinterFangs said:


> Ok guys good news I’ve been hearing, very likely ole will get sacked by tonight or tomorrow


Whoever makes these decisions must make sure they have someone that can gel what is an exceptional squad and make them play like a team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HammerHead081

MisterSyed said:


> Goshhh i left the match after 30 minutes thats it, he was terrible our whole team was clueless, And we were missing chances, Ronaldo performs well in one match and screws up in another. We should rest maguire or possibly get rid of him and start somebody else. Vdb or scott seems a good option.
> 4-1-2-4 Formation formation, yes playing 4 attackers on front is a good option, Greenwood Rashie, Ronaldo amd cavani and we have replacements for themtoo


4-1-2-4?!?!?!? Lmao. You have an extra player in.

If you are talking about 4-2-4 then still a terrible option. You will have to play Matic and Mctominay together as B2Bs. Fred aint good enough. Also both Matic and Mctominay not good enough passing or pace wise (Matic in particular) to play in a 2 man midfield. Matic used to be a beast as a b2b under conte in 2 man midfield but that man is long gone. Playing with a 2 man midfield also means that you cant adjust in Bruno or Pogba.

The thing is, formation isn't the problem. Ole is not the coach to take United to the next level. He, just like lampard was there to stabilize the ship. Should have been sacked like Lampard earlier to find an excellent coach because united have quality players.

Under Ole, United press is very disoriented. They don't know how to use wide spaces at all. Just always trying to infiltrate through middle and being clueless.

As a chelsea fan, not happy with Liverpool beating them by this much. Want the smeagle looking mofo to stay at the wheel and drown the ship far deep.


Kambojaric said:


> What baffled me was giving Maguire the captaincy before he could even prove himself. Never befoee have I seen something like this happening. Man U are in a situation where they should be dropping him and playing Varane and Lindelöf/Bailly as their CBs but cant as Maguires inclusion in the starting 11 is a given.


Stop blaming their centre backs. The defensive structure is awful and makes the defense look very weak. Shaw was caught being double attacked every time because whoever was at left wing was never tracking back. That is not on Luke, that is on Ole.


----------



## Musings

HammerHead081 said:


> Stop blaming their centre backs. The defensive structure is awful and makes the defense look very weak. Shaw was caught being double attacked every time because whoever was at left wing was never tracking back. That is not on Luke, that is on Ole.


Hang on a minute - why my shouldn’t you portion blame on Maguire? He was sh1t yesterday and generally crap all season. He said after the match he was literally forced to come and speak to the press - man up you useless twat. You get paid millions for regularly performing like a knob. As the captain he must be held responsible for the sh1t defense - tell me I’m wrong?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

Musings said:


> Hang on a minute - why my shouldn’t you portion blame on Maguire? He was sh1t yesterday and generally crap all season. He said after the match he was literally
> 
> 
> HammerHead081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4-1-2-4?!?!?!? Lmao. You have an extra player in.
> 
> If you are talking about 4-2-4 then still a terrible option. You will have to play Matic and Mctominay together as B2Bs. Fred aint good enough. Also both Matic and Mctominay not good enough passing or pace wise (Matic in particular) to play in a 2 man midfield. Matic used to be a beast as a b2b under conte in 2 man midfield but that man is long gone. Playing with a 2 man midfield also means that you cant adjust in Bruno or Pogba.
> 
> The thing is, formation isn't the problem. Ole is not the coach to take United to the next level. He, just like lampard was there to stabilize the ship. Should have been sacked like Lampard earlier to find an excellent coach because united have quality players.
> 
> Under Ole, United press is very disoriented. They don't know how to use wide spaces at all. Just always trying to infiltrate through middle and being clueless.
> 
> As a chelsea fan, not happy with Liverpool beating them by this much. Want the smeagle looking mofo to stay at the wheel and drown the ship far deep.
> 
> Stop blaming their centre backs. The defensive structure is awful and makes the defense look very weak. Shaw was caught being double attacked every time because whoever was at left wing was never tracking back. That is not on Luke, that is on Ole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forced to come and speak to the press - man up you useless twat. You get paid millions for regularly performing like a knob. As the captain he must be held responsible for the sh1t defense - tell me I’m wrong?
Click to expand...

The defence was out of place, partial blame defo goes to our defence, maguire and Luke shaw colliding, being out of position, letting balls go past them, this blame goes to both the coaches and the Players, but majority goes to the shit coaches, 0 experience in top teams, all a bunch of friends hoping on vibes and ball, no Tactics idk what the coaches train them on and tell them. most of our goals conceded have been setpeices, apparently we have a new set piece coach and from what we can see he has done jack shit. Hopefully ole is out, I don’t really want conte, but right now I’d take modi as manager than ole.


----------



## HammerHead081

Musings said:


> Hang on a minute - why my shouldn’t you portion blame on Maguire? He was sh1t yesterday and generally crap all season. He said after the match he was literally forced to come and speak to the press - man up you useless twat. You get paid millions for regularly performing like a knob. As the captain he must be held responsible for the sh1t defense - tell me I’m wrong?


Never forget that under Lampard how did this world class defense that chelsea has looked like complete clowns. Fans were calling for their heads, saying to sell every single of them. Now see chelsea having the best defense in league.

So yeah see the same similarities here as well. United fans calling Maguire shit (He is definitely not worth the price tag) but hes a great defender for England and was for leicester. How he turned to shit after coming to united is majority on ole.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

HammerHead081 said:


> Stop blaming their centre backs. The defensive structure is awful and makes the defense look very weak. Shaw was caught being double attacked every time because whoever was at left wing was never tracking back. That is not on Luke, that is on Ole.



The CBs literally need two DMs infront of them, severely restricting the offensive threat United pose. Of course the problem is not solely the CBs. If you go back a couple of pages you will find my posts from last year where I want us to thank Ole for his services and say Goodbye, just like Chelsea did with Lampard. It was a stopgap measure which worked well temporarily but Ole is tactically inept and this coupled together with ridiculous decisions like making Maguire the captain so early in his Utd career show that he was not and is not a permanent solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

HammerHead081 said:


> So yeah see the same similarities here as well. United fans calling Maguire shit (He is definitely not worth the price tag) but hes a great defender for England and was for leicester. How he turned to shit after coming to united is majority on ole.



Maguire has some very strong defensive qualities especially in the air. His major weakness is speed. Leicester and I believe also England play with a strong defensive block but are very quick and effective in the transition phase. This works well for a defender like Maguire who has little running to do and can instead impose himself in the box with his strength and height.

The problem emerges when he is expected to push up the line to help break the opponent's defence. If the opposition in turn effectively counter attacks, Maguire does not have the pace to catch up. Again he is not a bad defender, but he also is not a world class defender in the ranks of say Van Dijk.









Champions League 2018/19 Fastest Players: Virgil van Dijk Tops Speed List Ahead of Man City Star


null




www.90min.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MisterSyed

Ole getting sacked look slim as f*ck. I am giving up if he does not get sacked. Whats the point in being the 2nd most valuable team in PL and playing like Swansea.


----------



## WinterFangs

MisterSyed said:


> Ole getting sacked look slim as f*ck. I am giving up if he does not get sacked. Whats the point in being the 2nd most valuable team in PL and playing like Swansea.


Ye I assume he will get sacked, even fabrizio had a video that he unlisted ready for oles sack news, but I assume last second they changed their mind, due to SAF who has a huge right in the board, asking them to give ole one more chance until the Tottenham game, imo we will win that, and the cycle repeats.


----------



## MisterSyed

WinterFangs said:


> Ye I assume he will get sacked, even fabrizio had a video that he unlisted ready for oles sack news, but I assume last second they changed their mind, due to SAF who has a huge right in the board, asking them to give ole one more chance until the Tottenham game, imo we will win that, and the cycle repeats.


Yep Saf and some board directors wanted one last run, if we lose he ll be sacked... Never have i ever hoped we lose a match..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

Well it seems spurs had the balls unlike UNITED and sacked nuno and will get CONTE, WE HAVE missed THREE good managers in backing ole, tuchel, poch and now conte. THIS CLUB IS SHIT. I give up on watching united honestly, we are letting our rivals get top managers while we get stuck with ole. We will sack him eventually, why are we waiting, when we do sack him there won’t be any good manager available ffs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

WinterFangs said:


> Well it seems spurs had the balls unlike UNITED and sacked nuno and will get CONTE, WE HAVE missed THREE good managers in backing ole, tuchel, poch and now conte. THIS CLUB IS SHIT. I give up on watching united honestly, we are letting our rivals get top managers while we get stuck with ole. We will sack him eventually, why are we waiting, when we do sack him there won’t be any good manager available ffs.
> 
> View attachment 789420



The twats at Spurs knew what they were getting with Nuno. They gave him no money and poison situation with Kane - yet expected to be in the top 4? Ridiculous. Conte is also the wrong fix and time will show they have fukced up again. He would have been a better fix at Man U - Has a better budget and quality of player - Man U want to continue with Ole at the wheel. Beyond belief...

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

Musings said:


> The twats at Spurs knew what they were getting with Nuno. They gave him no money and poison situation with Kane - yet expected to be in the top 4? Ridiculous. Conte is also the wrong fix and time will show they have fukced up again. He would have been a better fix at Man U - Has a better budget and quality of player - Man U want to continue with Ole at the wheel. Beyond belief...


Yep, and the worst thing is ole is only at his job and played good last match because he copied contes tactic, ole admitted in his prematch interview that he has no tactics or game plan, he also previously admitted that “football is easy when you have such good players” lmao, he is a joke, we will see today vs Atalanta he will use the back 5 formation, he went from his “united way” and his “plan” for 3 years and now ends up changing it last second because conte was a risk for his job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

SHAMBOLIC, GET OLE OUT NOW, 2-0 at half time, WHY DIDNT WE SACK HIM BEFORE! **** OFF OLE, YOU’RE RUINING OUR CLUB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

WinterFangs said:


> SHAMBOLIC, GET OLE OUT NOW, 2-0 at half time, WHY DIDNT WE SACK HIM BEFORE! **** OFF OLE, YOU’RE RUINING OUR CLUB.


That was just so poor.

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

At this point it’s even useless saying anything, ole has ruined my passion for football and Man Utd, I can’t watch this anymore, if ole is not sacked after this, I won’t be watching any more epl.


----------



## Musings

WinterFangs said:


> At this point it’s even useless saying anything, ole has ruined my passion for football and Man Utd, I can’t watch this anymore, if ole is not sacked after this, I won’t be watching any more epl.


He’s gone - I promise you - that was shit today mate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

Musings said:


> He’s gone - I promise you - that was shit today mate


We said the same after Liverpool, Man City and now Watford, we will be saying this against Villarreal too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

Musings said:


> He’s gone - I promise you - that was shit today mate


Never mind, he has been sacked. Thank god


----------



## Musings

WinterFangs said:


> We said the same after Liverpool, Man City and now Watford, we will be saying this against Villarreal too.


They have the most expensive squad and depth too. Yesterday was by far the poorest performance - he really is out of his depth. Why give Maguire a high five when he got sent off? Any other manager would have slapped him


----------



## WinterFangs

Musings said:


> They have the most expensive squad and depth too. Yesterday was by far the poorest performance - he really is out of his depth. Why give Maguire a high five when he got sent off? Any other manager would have slapped him


Ole has been sacked, but the main issue was his coaching staff, who still now remain and infact are being said to still carry on as intern managers, nothing has changed.
yes idk why, ole has made a fool himself many people have stopped calling him a legend, and what a ending to his managerial career, donny scores his final goal, the player who ole oppressed the most.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

Arsenal and spurs looking good, man United hopes of top 4 are over, good ol‘ united

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

WinterFangs said:


> Arsenal and spurs looking good, man United hopes of top 4 are over, good ol‘ united



Man U are unfit for purpose. The problem is Ronaldo and Bruno want to run the show. They are not prepared to work their socks off. They dont set a good example for the youngsters. The team doesnt look united. The most expensive bunch of misfits. Sadly you are correct - they are way off the pace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Affanakad0t.

Being an Arsenal fan. These days are good. Even against city we were a better side before red card.


----------



## WinterFangs

Mason greenwood….

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

WinterFangs said:


> Mason greenwood….


You mean Mason pervert Greenwood? Throw away the key - saw the video he battered her and raped her - animal

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Prison FC just seems to be growing. Mendy, Sigurdson now Mason.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

Can't see a way out for Greenwood here. 

It's stupid too. He's not married to her - if she's not giving you what you want kick her out. He could have a whole line of girls. Now he's at risk of being a prison b1tch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

And we are out of the fa cup to Middlesborough, not even gonna blame elanga or ralf, we should’ve been 7 goals up. It’s certain players who cost us the match. Maguire the main bunch. Captain and a shit defender.


----------



## 313ghazi

WinterFangs said:


> And we are out of the fa cup to Middlesborough, not even gonna blame elanga or ralf, we should’ve been 7 goals up. It’s certain players who cost us the match. Maguire the main bunch. Captain and a shit defender.



I didn't even bother watching today. Just knew it was going to be poor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

313ghazi said:


> Can't see a way out for Greenwood here.
> 
> It's stupid too. He's not married to her - if she's not giving you what you want kick her out. He could have a whole line of girls. Now he's at risk of being a prison b1tch.



Bro that audio is gonna Bury him, you can hear clearly that he is forcing her to have sex. Open and shut case of rape, if the audio is genuine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

Rafi said:


> Bro that audio is gonna Bury him, you can hear clearly that he is forcing her to have sex. Open and shut case of rape, if the audio is genuine



This attitude towards women is so rife in young boys in the UK. It's this ghetto culture where they call them bi.tch ho sket etc.. Complete disregard for thier worth. 

He's been with her since they were kids and this is how he treats her. Beating her for refusing him sex...

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

Rafi said:


> Bro that audio is gonna Bury him, you can hear clearly that he is forcing her to have sex. Open and shut case of rape, if the audio is genuine





313ghazi said:


> This attitude towards women is so rife in young boys in the UK. It's this ghetto culture where they call them bi.tch ho sket etc.. Complete disregard for thier worth.
> 
> He's been with her since they were kids and this is how he treats her. Beating her for refusing him sex...


He will escape without any repercussions. Like so many other football players eg, Alonso killed someone while drunk driving, now he’s at Chelsea. Yes, if guilty he may never play for Man Utd again, but he’ll go to Spain or somewhere and play, but there’s a very high chance nothing will happen, he could either just pay the girl or serve a few years at max and come out and play again.


btw he is 20 and she is 18, so isn’t it illegal since they have been dating for 3 years, meaning he was 17 and she was 15. Age of consent is 16.


----------



## WinterFangs

Anyone going to be watching Man Utd vs athletico madrid , most anticipated match for me since psg


----------



## 313ghazi

I can't bear to watch anymore. The jekyll and Hyde nature of the team just wrecks my nerves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Musings

313ghazi said:


> I can't bear to watch anymore. The jekyll and Hyde nature of the team just wrecks my nerves.


Try being a Leeds supporter for a week....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

SUIII X3 RONALDO


----------



## 313ghazi

I was expecting a loss today. Thank god Ronaldo was up for a game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

i am currently mouning the death of the passion I had, this united team has broken me. Maguire and rashford has ruined this club. Our season is done.


----------



## Musings

WinterFangs said:


> i am currently mouning the death of the passion I had, this united team has broken me. Maguire and rashford has ruined this club. Our season is done.


They could have appointed Conte - the board showed no balls and appointed someone that no one has heard of. Players are lazy - not interested - Man U team has no heart. Liverpool and Man City are 2 years ahead bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

Musings said:


> They could have appointed Conte - the board showed no balls and appointed someone that no one has heard of. Players are lazy - not interested - Man U team has no heart. Liverpool and Man City are 2 years ahead bro


I don’t blame rangnick, he’s not a bad manager, it’s the players, every time besides ole it’s been the players. Rashford, mctominay, maguire just to name the few.


----------



## Musings

WinterFangs said:


> I don’t blame rangnick, he’s not a bad manager, it’s the players, every time besides ole it’s been the players. Rashford, mctominay, maguire just to name the few.



Tell me - had you heard of Rangnick before he was appointed? The board are just shit. They are pushing the club back into the past. They have all the funds to sign whoever they want - yet just have a pathetic plan and structure. Conte would have kicked the shit out of the players not giving 100%.


----------



## WinterFangs

Musings said:


> Tell me - had you heard of Rangnick before he was appointed? The board are just shit. They are pushing the club back into the past. They have all the funds to sign whoever they want - yet just have a pathetic plan and structure. Conte would have kicked the shit out of the players not giving 100%.


Conte is struggling at spurs, he wouldn’t be able to do much with these players aswell. Rangnick was the best manager for the remaining 6 months. now we need ten haag but like always our board will go for poch, who has been struggling with mbappe neymar and messi…


----------



## Musings

WinterFangs said:


> Conte is struggling at spurs, he wouldn’t be able to do much with these players aswell. Rangnick was the best manager for the remaining 6 months. now we need ten haag but like always our board will go for poch, who has been struggling with mbappe neymar and messi…


Conte has been given limited funding and Spurs is no Man U - Look at the difference in squad and budget. Give Conte unlimited funding and watch what he does. You cant appoint someone for 6 months and expect the players and manager to be motivated. There is simply no plan for the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

Musings said:


> Conte has been given limited funding and Spurs is no Man U - Look at the difference in squad and budget. Give Conte unlimited funding and watch what he does. You cant appoint someone for 6 months and expect the players and manager to be motivated. There is simply no plan for the future.


This will be a city dominated era, sorry to say this but united are done until we get different owners who care about the club. When can Pakistan make a football league so we can support a different team and not lose hair because of united 😂

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

Sui x3 again 





Saka highlights vs Southampton

Arsenal being Arsenal, doing the biggest top 4 choke in history.


----------

